# Doc & Dora to Doc & Aurora



## lyndym (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everybody! I'm relatively new here, thought I'd start a blog thread about my rabbits so everyone can get to know us better. 

A little about me - My name is Lyndy, I live in Los Angeles where I am currently in grad school for music. I play the bassoon, and have done so for over ten years. I am 25, I'm a pretty big nerd (mostly Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter), and I have a long distance boyfriend, Luke, of 4 years who is also my bunny daddy.

My bunny history started back in college. I was at an Earth Day celebration, and there was girl carrying around a rabbit with a leash and harness! I had never seen anything like that before, and while I normally never stop and talk at length with people I don't know, (sometimes I'm shy like a bunny!), I just had to ask to pet her bun. His name was Pepper, he was an adorable little lop guy. I started joking with my friends and then-boyfriend that I wanted a rabbit, and the joke continued into my seriously wanting one! I was a freshman at the time, living in the dorms with a no-pet policy, so come sophomore year, I hoped to find an apartment that would allow pets. Sadly, I didn't. Even after a few months of being a good tenant and asking the landlord nicely, I was told no. I had been preparing myself and gathering loads of bunny info just in case I would be allowed a rabbit, so I was quite disappointed. Instead of getting a rabbit, I decided to volunteer once a week at the local rabbit shelter! I was there for almost a year, and it was one of the most rewarding things I have ever done. It helped me get to know many different rabbit personalities, from aggressive, growly ones that you needed to gear up to handle to the sweetest little fluffballs! I also learned tons about rabbit care, and when you're cleaning out 30+ litter boxes and cage pans in one afternoon, it's a breeze to take care of one or two rabbits of your own!

Fast forward a few years to moving to LA with my current boyfriend, Luke. He, of course, had known of my rabbit obsession for a long time, and was not surprised when I started pushing for us to adopt a bunny a few months after moving in together. We went to look at several local shelters, but no bun quite clicked with me. I also really wanted a young rabbit for my first bun, which is hard to find in shelters. Finally I found Bunny World Foundation, an organization that works to stop street vendors from selling baby rabbits illegally. They were having an adoption event at a local pet store, so we decided to check them out. So many cuties! I told the lady there that I was looking for a lop in particular, so she sat us down and gave us two gorgeous little black half-lops. They were brother and sister, and at first I was really liking the boy. He got squirmy and went back in his pen, so I sat with the girl for a bit. Then she was getting a little squirmy, and I started thinking that maybe I liked the boy better. While asking the lady if I could see him again, I mentioned I was only looking to get one bun. She said, "One bunny, how sad and lonely! Here, try this boy." She plopped a teeeeny tiny white boy with beautiful blue eyes into my lap with the squirmy girl, who settled down immediately and they started snuggling together right on my lap. I was completely sold. These two became our little Doc and Dora, or Dr. Hoppenheimer and Dora "The Explorer." (Luke gave Doc his full name and is very proud of it and tells everyone who meets Doc!) Another lady at Bunny World graciously looked after D&D in her home while we set up our apartment, then they finally moved into their forever home!






D&D's car ride home! They were so tiny!

Their first few months with us were certainly eventful. As they were so young at the time of adoption, they were not yet fixed. We took them to the vet within their first couple of weeks and set a date for their surgery. (Also found out they had coccidia. Got us familiar with syringe medicating quickly!) Anyway, we got lucky and both got fixed in the same day! We had a very good rabbit vet who was able to neuter Doc relatively early in order for them to go through surgery together. 

Leading up to their surgeries and directly after, the fur started flying. D&D were not bonded when we brought them home, though I was not expecting to have to do it myself since the lady seemed very confident when she stuck both rabbits together in my lap. Looking back, I am a little upset that she seemed more concerned with adopting rabbits out than making sure they were good matches for each other. They were very young and hadn't been fixed so it would've been hard to tell, but she did not warn me about trying to bond before fixing, how things are rough just after fixing, etc. She did not even advise that I start by keeping them apart. (I knew they were too young to be sexually mature though, having made sure at the first vet visit that there would be no risk of a rabbit explosion in our apartment!) Their bonding process wasn't incredibly difficult, which was good for my first time. The most difficult part was I only had one cage and had to also use an ex-pen as the second enclosure, and we soon found that both Doc and Dora can't spend the night in an ex-pen with no roof, they would frequently jump over the side! Without a box or anything to give them a boost! One time, Luke even came home to Doc sitting on the outside of the pen next to a bag of hay with a giant hole ripped in the side. Anyway, as I remember it, they were pretty good during shared play time, most of their fighting occurred during prolonged amounts of time in the same enclosure. About a month of supervised bathroom play time and one lonnng car ride to Tahoe got them to love each other.





Young love! 





First birthday! 

Our first year with D&D was great. They really had different personalities, and it was so funny to watch them interact. Doc is kind of a bumbley character - clumsy, not the brightest, but a big cuddler. Dora had a big sassy personality and was definitely the brains of the operation! Our vet joked that Dora was on her list as a little nibbler. She had a strict no-holding policy, but was a huge sucker for pets. I couldn't believe I got so lucky with my first buns!

Shortly after D&D celebrated their first birthday, Dora developed a little bit of a sniffle. I was so worried, especially since I had just moved to a new place with them after Luke moved to San Diego for school. It started as a little sneezing, then gradually she began showing a bit more mucus, and one night she did nothing but cuddle with Doc for comfort. Took her to the vet the next day and got some meds. It took a few weeks and two different types of medications to clear her up! I was a happy mom; the medications came in pill form, so I was crushing pills into apple sauce every day and trying to make sure she didn't separate medication from delicious treat.

D&D continued to entertain me and help me through my master's degree and being apart from Luke. (Luckily I have a roommate who can watch them for the weekend if I'm away visiting!) Everyone who came to the apartment would be amazed at their cuteness, and also their size. (I think everyone assumes "baby" when thinking "bunny," while Doc is a bigger guy at 8 pounds, Dora was tiny at 3.5!) My parents, too, grew to love them, and are designated bunny sitters if I go out of town.





Second birthday! 

Mid-November of last year, Dora ran into trouble again. I started noticing a slightly gurgley tummy at first, and she was doing a lot of odd stretching across the floor. Pooping was still happening, as was eating and drinking and playing, so I took her off pellets and kept an eye on her. After a few days I didn't see any improvement and saw less frequency with pooping, so we visited the vet on our way home for Thanksgiving. The vet didn't seem very concerned as besides a few mild symptoms, Dora was acting like her normal spunky self, but she was glad I had my eye out as soon as I did and gave us some meds to help move food through her system. Thanksgiving weekend on the meds definitely seemed to get things moving, but after the ten days were up, all I had seen was mild improvement. With Dora still eating, drinking, pooping, and playing, I was more confused than concerned, but called the vet and was advised to try the meds for ten more days. The ten days came and went while we were visiting Luke, and I noticed that she uncharacteristically had been pooping all over instead of in the box. We decided that was a good thing, since it was a lot more pooping than she had been doing in awhile. After a day or so of that, she seemed a little listless, but was still enjoying her greens and pets. I was worried, but didn't know what else to do. 

The morning of December 10, after waking up, I asked Luke to go check the rabbits while I took a shower. I asked him how Dora was, and he said she was sitting in their litter box and he had given her pets in exchange for teeth chatters. He left to get something for breakfast, and I soon went out to the living room to take care of bunny chores. I knew something was wrong when I got to their cage - Dora was lying underneath their little wooden house, and all I could see were her hind legs, but I could tell she wasn't lying normally. Sometimes one of the buns is just lying down in a strange manner and it makes my heart jump until they startle at my voice, and I hoped this was one of those times, but she didn't get up when I opened the door or lifted the house to see her. She was lying on her side, she must have had a seizure, and I feared she wasn't breathing. I immediately got shaky and out of breath and began crying, but I checked closely, and she was breathing in a very shallow way. I made very quick phone calls to a rabbit friend in the area and our regular vet for a recommendation there, and found one five minutes away. In between all this commotion of also calling Luke to come right back and blow drying a sweater to cover her with to keep her warm and trying to keep Doc from disturbing her, we had a brief quiet moment where, looking back, I know she passed. Her whole body stretched out, and my hopefulness convinced me she was trying to get up, so I began petting her and telling her it was okay and she would be okay. She then let a breath out of her mouth, which my hopefulness mistook for an expression of pain, not her lungs letting out their last breath. I believed we still had time, and Luke got home and moved her into the carrier. He stayed with Doc, and I drove to the vet telling Dora she would be okay while mentally rearranging my savings account in the hopes that every penny I had could fix my baby. The vet tech immediately rushed the carrier away from me, but I had barely signed the consent to pay for emergency procedures when the doctor came to tell me she had gone. Actually, he said "he" instead of "she," and started talking to me about all of these things and using "he." I was bawling, and even after interrupting him to tell him "she" and that her name is Dora, he kept on making the same mistake. Luckily the vet tech was very nice, and she showed me to an exam room and brought Dora in for me to say goodbye. I remembered as a kid having hamsters, and when they would pass away, I wouldn't want to touch them because it creeped me out. But with Dora, she was so pretty even then, and I petted her little head and told her how pretty she was and how much I loved her, and I thanked her for being my first bun.

Losing Dora came as a huge shock to me. She had been battling gas and stasis symptoms for several weeks despite my efforts, but she was still only just over 2 years old. Her passing was a lot harder on me than it was on Doc - I had always heard of bunnies getting depressed after losing their mate, but our vet assured me he probably knew it was coming and understood her death long before I did. I still think of Dora every day, and she has a little memorial in my room with her ashes in a tiny cedar box, some of her toys, and some pictures. 





Parsley noms!





Dora gets into the holiday spirit.





Pretty Little Boo.


This has been a long and emotional first post, so I promise the next one will be lighter and tell of our new addition, Aurora!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 24, 2013)

Lyndy, what a lovely story which made me cry and how sad to lose Dora in that way. It´s hard to look at that when they´re tiny and see how they grow into adults and then to have happen what happened. It is so hard to lose a beloved pet but you were there with her at the end and talking and letting her know she was so loved. 

It must have been wonderful working at the shelter and spending time with so many bunnies and yes, cleaning out the two must be a piece of cake after cleaning out so many. 

Look forward to reading the next chapter, the pictures of Dora are adorable, she really was such a pretty girl and Doc is so handsome but then I´m partial to white rabbits. 

I´ve read your threads about Doc chewing the cage bars. One of mine has started doing that so this morning, I fixed a big piece of cardboard with zip ties over the side he´s chewing and he was chewing that instead. 

I also saw you´ve got Aurora and started bonding. Just takes things easy and get let her get used to her new surroundings. They are all different and move at different speeds. We have to try and not move them at the speed we want and just be patient and things should work out.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 24, 2013)

Dora looks a lot like my dad's bunny. So cute. I love half lops (Q-tip is nudging me and making me say "but I love mini rexes more!").
Doc's name made me giggle. That's pretty genius. I can't wait to read more about him and his new ladyfriend!


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 24, 2013)

Awh, it was so sweet to read the story of Doc and Dora.... I'm sorry to hear about losing Dora... it's hard losing a bunny, I still feel the same about Peter. His ashes are next to my bed as well... 

Hopefully with time, Doc will take to Aurora as well...


----------



## lyndym (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Dora is still sorely missed, but it is comforting to know that lots of other bunny parents know what I've been through. 

Chris - I've been thinking of trying cardboard, but Aurora seems to be a cardboard eater. Doc only will only sometimes nibble on the destroyed bits, but Dora also would start eating things if I left them out for too long. (Maybe it's a girl thing?) Kind of a shame, as they do love destroying cardboard, but I don't want too much to get ingested. I did throw an old towel over the side of the ex-pen today during playtime, and Doc in particular was fascinated with it!

Tippy's Mom - I love half lops too! Of course I'm biased because of Dora, but "helicopter ears" are too cute. I will have to tell Luke you like Doc's name, he is so proud of having thought of it. 

Michelle - Dora is also right next to my bed! I thought about keeping her near Doc for awhile, but in my room is more private. I strongly believe Doc and Aurora will get along. Positive attitudes go a long way! In reading your story, I got so disappointed and sad when you were considering the idea of giving Hippo back and trying a different bun, and then I was so happy when you decided to stick with it and started over with a whole new approach. I am inspired to take things slow and get them started off right.


----------



## whitelop (Feb 25, 2013)

I just read your first post and I had to actually walk away from my computer and cry. Then come back to post. I lost a bun in December and as much as I don't like to think about it, the wound is still so fresh. It was so hard to read about Dora. I am so sorry. Its so hard to lose them. 

Anyway, away from the sad stuff! Doc is so adorable. I think I saw a picture of Aurora in another post and she's really cute too! I can't wait to hear more about your buns.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 25, 2013)

They do eat the cardboard but don´t ingest so much that I´m worried and it has stopped them chewing the bars. Mine eat everything; fleeces, towels, plastic bowls but no problems so far. 

I can´t even pronounce Doc´s full name but it is really good so full marks to Luke for inventing it.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 25, 2013)

Thats sweet that you have the Dora next to your bed  Morgan, it was hard on everyone to have lost Foo as well... You've done pretty well coping. 

oh I thought I should mention... I'm a complete harry potter and LOTR nerd too.. AND my boyfriend's name is Luke...


----------



## lyndym (Feb 26, 2013)

Aw Morgan, I'm sorry to have made you cry! I remember when you posted about Foo, shortly after I poster about Dora. At least she had another bun of a loving human crossing the rainbow bridge with her. I still cry for Dora sometimes, but having Aurora helps, and now I'm able to mostly think of happy memories insteaf of just being sad.

Chris - Doc's full name is a play on the name of the Dr. Oppenheimer who invented the atomic bomb. Doc, however, is no astrophysicist. 

Okay Michelle, this is getting really crazy. Luke is originally from Mississauga. And I've noticed from your photos that your buns have the same purple tube that my buns have!


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 26, 2013)

lyndym said:


> Aw Morgan, I'm sorry to have made you cry! I remember when you posted about Foo, shortly after I poster about Dora. At least she had another bun of a loving human crossing the rainbow bridge with her. I still cry for Dora sometimes, but having Aurora helps, and now I'm able to mostly think of happy memories insteaf of just being sad.
> 
> Chris - Doc's full name is a play on the name of the Dr. Oppenheimer who invented the atomic bomb. Doc, however, is no astrophysicist.
> 
> Okay Michelle, this is getting really crazy. Luke is originally from Mississauga. And I've noticed from your photos that your buns have the same purple tube that my buns have!



LOL... Luke has a doppleganger. Uhhhhm, I think it's in the name, but yeah, Luke is a nerd like that too... Dr. Hoppenheimer sounds like something he would name a bun. Infact when I told him he said, and I quote, "HAHHAHA That's AWESOME!" 

BTW. Doc COULD be an astrophysicist ... you don't know how smart the bunnies are... I worry when I sleep. Okay, I'm done with my dumb humor.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 26, 2013)

Lyndy, bit slow I was yesterday, brain not working on full power, hasn´t done for a couple of days, just feeling a bit under the weather lol.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2013)

:cry1:


----------



## lyndym (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their kind thoughts regarding Dora! I just had to open our bunny story with her and Doc so you all would know what a great rabbit she was. 

I couldn't believe how well Doc handled Dora's passing. I think he knew that I was upset - right when I came home from the vet crying with an empty carrier, I picked him right up before even hugging Luke, and he let me cuddle him for a lot longer than normal. I was so worried that Doc would be as upset as I was! I had a conversation with our vet about it, mostly because I read online shortly after coming home that you should allow the remaining rabbit to view the body of the deceased rabbit so they can accept its death. I really did not want to put myself through that since I had already said goodbye to Dora, but I did want what was best for Doc. Luckily our vet said that Doc probably realized that Dora was not doing so well and would understand that she was gone. For the first few days, I was almost upset with him because he seemed perfectly fine with the situation and didn't seem lonely at all! Though, I was glad he wasn't depressed over it, and also glad he didn't need a new friend right away because I definitely was not ready.

A couple months after Dora left us, I felt ready to go look at some buns. I still miss her of course, but I also missed seeing Doc with a friend, and felt it would help me to have another rabbit around again. I found a new adoption group called the Bunny Bunch since I didn't want to work with Bunny World again. (Of course it worked out getting D&D from them, but as I mentioned before, I felt the woman was a little pushy. Plus, after Dora passed, she made me feel really badly about it by asking about things I may or may not have done for her.) I waited until a weekend where Luke would be visiting so he could help me choose again. Bunny Bunch had so many rabbits! Doc met with four, and seemed to get along pretty well with all except the one who nipped his face. Luke and I liked Aurora best, so we had her go in for a second longer date at the end of our visit. The whole time, with all of the buns, Doc was putting his head down and begging for licks. Poor little guy needed some lovin' after two long months! He and Aurora did end up grooming each other, so we decided to seal the deal. The woman helping us with the dates started crying as we were checking out! She then told us that she was Aurora's foster mom, and that day was Aurora's first day in the shelter. She said that Aurora was the first of all her foster buns she didn't end up adopting, because after eight rabbits (!) her house couldn't hold any more. I of course let her say goodbye to Aurora before we put her and Doc in our carrier, and then I started getting emotional, too! Especially when she told Aurora she was sorry her daddy wasn't there to say goodbye.. I cried at that because after rushing Dora to the vet, I made the decision to say goodbye to her alone instead of calling Luke to come down. I know it's not his way of handling things like that, and I really didn't want to say she was gone over the phone. It was also a strange bittersweet feeling because Aurora was getting a happy goodbye at being able to go to her forever home with me and Doc. 

Our hour-long drive home was uneventful, both buns in their carrier not making a peep. Luke and I discussed maybe changing Aurora's name - I was worried it'd be a mouthful to say sometimes, and it sort of sounds like Dora, especially if I were to sometimes shorten it to Rora. But it seems to have stuck at this point! It's a pretty name for a pretty bun, and my mom pointed out she could be Rory for short, so that is her nickname. I also call her my little princess, because of Princess Aurora of Sleeping Beauty. (Luke had no idea that was Sleeping Beauty's real name. Boys. ) 

Upon arriving home, we decided to try out a small pen situation since the car ride was long enough to stress them a bit. We tried a little bit of banana on the head, which Doc mostly ate off Aurora's head, and instead of letting her reciprocate, he just shook his own off his head and ate it!





Here, let me help you with that.

Unfortunately, the cuteness did not last long. Aurora was clearly on the defense at being in a new place, so she eventually lunged at Doc. We settled them into their separate cages for the evening, and I tried again for the next few days. They seemed to be giving each other less and less time before fighting broke out. Mostly it was Aurora - after me petting them for awhile, Doc would grow curious of her and make a polite move. She would not be okay with that at all and would immediately charge at him. If I hadn't been wearing my protective bunny bonding outfit of sweats and an old sweater Dora nibbled, I'd be torn to pieces! At one point after picking Doc up out of there, she attacked my leg and was actually hanging by teeth and nails from my pants. It was at this point I decided to give them a break, it's been a little over a week since their last encounter. Since then, Aurora's been warming up to me - she allows pets a lot more often, though still is uncomfortable with being picked up. She is a lot more playful, and hides less during playtime and when in her cage. (Though she is currently hiding in their mini haven cardboard box right now!) She and Doc seem pretty positively interested in each other, too. If during one of their play times they can see each other, the one in the living room starts chewing on the separating ex-pen, and the one in the cage will chew on the bars. I'm assuming they want to get out and see each other? I'll also take Doc out and hold him near her cage or near the pen when she's out, and they've just been looking and sniffing at each other as if they're interested. They also have been hanging out "together" when in separate cages. I'm tempted to try a meeting in the bathtub soon.





I hid for my first couple days home!





Now I'm comfortable with lounging in my box instead of hiding all the time.





Oh, did Doc want to keep this box for something?





Saying hi to Mom during play time! 

Again, any bonding tips welcome! Keep in mind that I am doing this on my own as Luke does not currently live with us. I have a roommate, but while she loves my rabbits and knows how to care for them if I'm away, she would probably be very uncomfortable helping in a bonding situation, which would probably negatively affect the process. I'm staying positive though, determined to get these two together! Aurora's only been home a week and a half, but there's no way she's going back.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 1, 2013)

Aurora's been getting more social every day! She's been taking pellets from my hand and learning my voice, and this morning she greeted me from the litter box instead of from behind it and her little wooden house. When Doc had his play time this morning, she seemed to be looking for where he went from her cage. Taking this as a good sign! Tomorrow (Saturday) marks two weeks since she's been home!

This afternoon I cut up a bunch of cardboard left over from the bed I just bought from Ikea and cut notches in it so it directly fits around the base of this shelf/entertainment center we have in the living room. It's mostly full of decorative items and books, so wires aren't really a problem, but the bottom shelf is right along the floor and read for a bun to climb in to destroy some books. I also cut a piece out for our fireplace so no bun's tempted to jump in and get dusty.. Which Dora did once, and I was upset at the mess it made, but I think she was more upset at all the ash that got in her face! (Obviously there was no fire at the time. Of course on the random occasion there is, the pen is set up to block it from a safe distance.) With all my cardboard in place, I can expand the living room play area and just block the kitchen with my ex-pen. I also made Aurora a dig box full of crumpled paper and shredded paper and fun cardboard items. I'm sure she'll let Doc try it out as well, but she seems like a little digger to me.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks so much, Lisa! I know that I may have been pushing them a little quickly - just excited to have two buns again! The small pen date set-up I was using was in a part of the living room that's not included in their usual play area, so I guess it wasn't entirely neutral. The date that escalated to fighting the fastest, however, was in the kitchen, where Doc has never been. The kitchen can't even be seen from their cages or living room play area. I think the reason they hardly went fifteen seconds before going at each other was because Doc was really curious to be in a new place.. He was trying to get a good look around from inside the pen and every move he makes is interpreted by Aurora as a threat. I would like to try them in the bathtub soon, but am worried about the difficulty of me getting in and out should a fight happen. Also it is just me monitoring everything, and I don't know who I should put in the tub first! I could honestly see Aurora getting upset either way. 

Last night one of my best friends came to visit, so Aurora got to meet her Auntie Giselle! Aurora is definitely still a little shy, though she's warmed up to me a lot, but she came out of the cardboard box and checked Giselle out a little, which was surprising. She also let Giselle pet her while she was back in her cage later, and she's pretty much hid from pets unless it's me. Even then it took her a few days to enjoy my pets! So she's definitely making progress.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it takes them a while to get used to new homes. Ellie was like that for weeks and she was a baby baby when I got her. She is SO friendly now. My friend just sat in my kitchen floor and paper mached something and Ellie was in the middle of everything trying to eat the paper mache batter stuff(thankfully its just cooked flour and water). 
You might be surprised by Aurora, she could turn out to be a totally personable and friendly bun. She's such a looker too! haha. I love her color.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Morgan! Yeah, I really love her colouring too. She has some lighter bits of fur that are almost silvery, too. I'd say she's getting a lot more used to being home, she was just binkying up a storm around the living room! Now she's lying all stretched out on the floor. I've been reading a few pages of your blog at a time, trying to catch up! Ellie is super adorable, and I'm glad that it seems she's been helping you heal after Foo.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 4, 2013)

Man, both rabbits were trying my nerves tonight! Somehow they were both in destructive moods during their separate play times.. I couldn't get either of them to stop nipping and digging at the carpet or chewing on ex-pen bars. Last night all their energy went into running and jumping, tonight they threw it all into driving me crazy! I think they just know how cute they are and that they can get away with anything in the end.

Aurora seems really interested in Doc when he's out. She can see him perfectly from the cage she's in during the evenings, and she bites and claws at the bars even when he's paying her no mind and busying himself with toys. I have to put a towel over part of her cage because she's practically gnawing the metal apart! This doesn't happen when they're both in cages. Maybe she's just jealous he's out and she's not. On Doc's end of things, he's stopped poop-marking things. I think he only did it for a week or so after Rory came home - He'd lay a few out on the floor of the cage just after I would switch them, and he'd let a ton all over the carpet if he got second play time and could smell her all over the living room. Now he's just chinning things, but he'd always chin things even when he was a bachelor for the past couple of months.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 4, 2013)

Aurora has such a gorgeous colour and I love the photos but especially the one of here in the litter box just peeking over the top. 

She looks as though she´s getting to you quite quickly and that´s great that she´s so much more comfortable and relaxed in her new environment. 

Just have patience with them both and you´ll see that things will work out...well, they have to, they make such a lovely couple.

I tell you I know what you mean about destructive moments. I was feeling absolutely awful on Saturday and two of them were intent on digging to Australia under the TV unit..I didn´t have the energy to get up and stop them all the time and ended up calling time as I couldn´t cope. Don´t they just have days when they can´t behave.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 4, 2013)

I also know whats its like to have a destructive bun. Ellie destroyed my kitchen the other night, I left her out of her cage. She drug stuff down, she spread cardboard everywhere, she dug and thumped and hopped and grunted and scratched and ripped. All while I was trying to go to sleep. haha. They're all insane.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 4, 2013)

Chris, I love that photo as well! I was sitting near her cage when she flopped in there like that, and I was so surprised that she let me open the door and stick the camera right in her face. That was actually just a few days after she got home, so I was even more surprised that she didn't startle at me and hop under her little wooden house. And yeah, I felt a little bad last night, too, having to raise my voice at them so often. The good news is Aurora didn't seem to mind being scolded, whereas before I wouldn't want to scold her and frighten her. And Doc didn't care at all, so I kept bringing him on the couch for forced cuddles, which he hates during play time. 

Morgan, I can never leave Doc unattended for that reason. He will always find his way into something even when it seems impossible. He's the reason that cages are the overnight situation instead of an ex-pen.. He definitely needs a roof, or else he'll hop straight over! No matter how high the side of the pen is, and I'd like to think mine is pretty high. When I first got him and Dora, I was home for Thanksgiving and just brought the pen because it was easier. They were still not to be trusted unsupervised together, so I fashioned it into two separate spaces. My dad said one morning he came down and said hello to them, they were each in their respective space. He went back awhile later, and one of them had hopped over the side to join the other! He thought I did it, so he didn't say anything, but when he checked again, each bun was back in their own space.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Lisa! Your mentioning that your buns were behaving similarly is encouraging. 

I might try putting Doc and Rory together again tomorrow evening. Is it recommended to allow each play time beforehand, to sort of get energy out? Or should I just come home in the afternoon and get them from their cages and into the bathroom?

Tonight Aurora seems a little subdued. I'm trying not to worry about it, but anything not normal in the slightest from either rabbit makes me think of Dora. I just got home a short while ago and saw that several poops and lots of shavings have made their way out of her cage, almost like she was throwing them out. It looks like she was maybe startled by something and jumped suddenly to or from the litter box. I don't know what would have startled her, I know that no one has been home since I left. Usually she sits with both ears up, not in a nervous way, but her regular alert way. Only one ear was up, which started happening to Dora over her last couple of days until she didn't make the effort with either ear on her last day.. I'm trying not to be worried. I set up the living room for her play time, but she didn't move from where I left her while changing into pajamas. I offered her pellets by hand when I got back, and she sniffed at them and then went into one of the cardboard houses without taking any. We've been doing pellets by hand for several days now, and I've never been refused before. Hay and water consumption and amount of poop look normal for this time of day. Again, trying not to be worried.


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

I've had to deal with rabbits having stasis, so it always worries me too, when they seem to be feeling just a little off. Keep an eye on her poops, but hopefully something has just spooked her a little, and she'll be back to her usual self soon.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 5, 2013)

All poops look normal, so that is encouraging. But now she's also refused a bit of lettuce in addition to a small handful of pellets. Her head it every so slightly tilting to her left, which is the side that I noticed wasn't popping its ear up like normal. She is still balanced, not falling over at all, and has bounded almost at normal speed across the living room a couple of times. But she's mostly sitting in a corner in a not very relaxed way and not responding to me like normal. I might make another thread in the care forum, it's only been about 45 minutes, but I'm more than a little worried now..


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

That head tilt is a little worrying. You'll want to keep an eye on it and if it persists tomorrow, you'll want to get her to the vet, as it could be an ear infection or e. cuniculi.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 5, 2013)

I would maybe take her to the vet. I would be worried too. I always hate to jump the gun on taking them to the vet, but sometimes I get crazy worried too. 
Have you looked inside her ear, to see if its red or anything? That might not be able to tell you anything, but I would still look. I look in Ellie's ears all the time. haha. 
I hope she's okay! I would be so worried. Just go ahead and take her to the vet!


----------



## lyndym (Mar 5, 2013)

Woke up early this morning, and everything seems back to normal! I was so scared when I opened my bedroom door and was having flashbacks of finding Dora, but Rory was munching away in her box with her normal amount of enthusiasm. Last night she was kind of picking away at stray bits of hay on the floor of the cage. The leaf of lettuce I had left her with around 1 or 2AM was gone, so I gave her a new one, which she started munching on. I went back to bed for a little nap since I really didn't sleep well (several rabbit-related nightmares!) but now she's out, so I'll keep an eye on her while I eat breakfast. The lettuce I gave her about an hour ago is gone, and she just nibbled some pellets from my hand. Not much of her water is gone, but she isn't a huge drinker normally, and the lettuce probably held her over.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 5, 2013)

What a relief, so glad she´s back to normal, I was thinking about her this morning. She´s such a beautiful girl and I am so looking forward to the end of the engagment lol.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 5, 2013)

Thats good! 
After I posted earlier, I thought about Foo and Ellie. They both had/have off days. Like Ellie will hide in the corner where I can't see her for the whole day and barely come out. Only enough to use the litter box and get some food, then she goes back. Foo was the same way, she would sit in one spot whether in view or out of view and she would not move. I would try to feed her and she wouldn't have any part of it, she would just sit there all day. I would worry, but then after a day of that she would be okay. Its weird. 
I think they all have off days like people, but their off days are MUCH more frightening. 

Is her ear still down and is her head still tilted a little?


----------



## lyndym (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am touched by your concern! 

Morgan - I was considering humans' off days as well when she was back to normal this morning! Doc never really has off days, and neither did Dora. Doc is sometimes lazier than normal, but he always has a kind of laid back attitude and it's more abnormal for him to go crazy for long periods of time. (In fact, right now he's eating lying down with the food bowl next to his face, he's so lazy.) And he's always a bottomless pit thanks to the absolute fervor Dora ate with (he had to learn to eat fast or else miss out!). Rory's head tilty-ness and left ear flop are gone, though when I hand-fed some pellets and gave her some cilantro, she cocked her head to the side as she chewed for a brief minute. Not sure what that means.

Chris, I am so looking forward to the end of this engagement as well, hahaha. It is easy to get spoiled cleaning only one set of rabbit things a day, two is becoming a chore! Plus, Doc is too big for the extra cage I've been using. The one they will eventually share is a huge dog kennel type of thing, and the small one only fits a smaller litter box, which gives Doc trouble when he pees. I can't get mad at him, but man, mopping up pee in the morning is no fun! Do you have a blog as well that I can catch up on?

Anyway, I made a vet appointment for tomorrow morning in case I feel the need to go in. I'm considering it anyway just because she's new and was a rescue. She'd been a foster and wasn't in the shelter much longer than a day before we took her home, but the foster still had eight rabbits of her own in her house along with Aurora and her two babies. So there definitely could've been some rabbit bug floating around. On the one hand, if I take her in for a check up now, she'll be off Doc's yearly schedule of visiting the vet in August. On the other hand, it might be nice to split their payments over two separate visits.. Well, they said I could cancel any time by phoning and leaving a message if I change my mind later tonight, so we'll see!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 5, 2013)

I would take her just to make sure everything is okay with her. Like her teeth and all that. Like you said, she is a rescue. But that is totally up to you! haha. 
I am really glad she's doing so much better today! 
Foo used to lay in her hay box and eat the hay, it was ridiculous to see. She was as big as the box and she would wedge her big butt in there just to lazy eat hay. 

I'll answer for Chris, her blog is The Three Musketeers. haha. She has lots of great pictures of her boys on there!


----------



## lyndym (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay yeah, of course not long after thinking everything is hunky dory, I notice little teeny poops in her box, and not much of them. And the morning salad is so far going untouched. Still thinking positively and remembering that she did eat a large leaf of lettuce earlier, some pellets and a small freeze dried unsweetened banana bit from my hand. I'll just keep her on greens for the rest of the day and hope her small poops are just from not eating much last night.. We'll keep our vet appointment.

I'll catch up on The Three Musketeers tonight! I could probably use the distraction from worrying about Rory.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Morgan :yes:

I think you might be as well just to take her along to definitely set your mind at rest. But yes, I do think they have quieter days than others and aren´t that active and that always worries me as well but they perk up the next day and are racing around again. I suppose that having lots of space isn´t about racing all over it although it sometimes is but it´s choosing the place they like best just to chill out and have a nap. I suppose like everyone they just like the choice if that makes sense. 

Mine are unusually quiet at the moment but it´s pouring with rain and nice and warm inside so they´re just relaxing. I´m always suspicious though when they´re quiet....hey, what are you up to lol.


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

Those small poops don't sound good. It could have to do with her not eating much last night, but in case of the potential for GI stasis, you may want to hold off on sugary treats for now. Leafy greens and lots of grass hay are the best things in helping to prevent stasis from setting in. You may even want to decrease her pellet amount a little too, so that she will eat more hay. 

GI stasis can have several causes. The most common is too many sugars and carbs in a rabbits diet. Some other causes can be a rabbit going through a molt and the injested fur causing a gut slowdown, other health problems(like an ear infection, etc.) causing stress and pain, abrupt food changes causing a disruption in the rabbits digestion, certain veggies causing gas and pain, and changes in a rabbits environment causing stress to the rabbit. 

If you do end up taking her into the vet tomorrow, you may want to ask about getting some critical care food mix and metacam, just to have on hand for these kind of emergencies. Simethicone(infant gas relief) is also useful to have on hand if you don't already have some, but you can just get this otc. This article was very helpful for me when I had a rabbit going through stasis. 

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html


----------



## lyndym (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for the kind thoughts, support, and advice. We just returned from the vet with a clean bill of health! Vet liked everything she saw - Weight (about 4 pounds, half the size of Doc!), teeth, fur, eyes, tummy, temperature. Clean ears, though we found the culprit of Monday evening's left ear flop and cocked head - waaay down inside her left ear, about 2/3rds of the way down, but not close to the ear drum, is a tiny bit of inflammation. The vet was like, "Well, that's great that we found the source of the discomfort she was displaying, but I have no idea how something would have gotten that far in there!" I said she and Doc have had no close up interaction in at least two weeks, and she was like, "There's no way Doc could've gotten in there, and there's no way she did it herself either! Unless someone came into your apartment while you were out and poked your rabbit down the ear!" But she said there's nothing to worry about, it's not enough inflammation to require any medication, but I should keep my eye on her. A bit of expensive peace of mind, but I guess it'll be nice to have Rory and Doc on separate yearly check ups so they can go easier on my wallet. 

Haven't given you guys any pictures in awhile! 






Aurora waiting to meet Dr. Limburg! She was so good, only struggled a few times with getting her temperature taken! (Dora would not stand for that at all, once the vet tech couldn't even get it!) She also got many compliments on her fur and eye colour. The vet was like, "So many women pay lots of money to get all sorts of colours put into their hair, and she's got it naturally!"





Doc enjoying life as a bachelor and lounging by the fire several weeks ago. I forgot how nice those cardboard boxes used to look, now they're all torn up! Also that toy is completely destroyed. It was called Atomic Nut Ball, which is a pretty amazing name.





Look of guilt.





Had to add this picture of Dora, I just love her face. Definition of disapproval. Please pay no mind to Luke's terrible posture in the background!





D&D snuggling, can't wait to get Doc and Aurora to this point! :hearts:


----------



## whitelop (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so glad Rory doesn't have anything wrong with her! Thats fantastic! 

Doc is such a handsome boy! The picture of him and Dora are so good, I cant wait for that to be him and Aurora. :hearts

BTW my husband has those same socks Luke was wearing! haha, I am actually wearing one right now, only in black. lmao. Small world.


----------



## JBun (Mar 6, 2013)

I love bunny snuggling pictures 

I'm glad that she has a clean bill of health. I'm sure that was a relief. Plus you know that there actually was a reason why she was acting funny. Hopefully the inflammation subsides. But if she starts acting odd like that again, then you know what it is and can get it taken care of fairly easily. But, yeah, do keep an eye on whether or not it continues to bother her, as she may end up needing antibiotics if it does.

That's a great cardboard house! Now I'm tempted to try and make one for my rabbits


----------



## lyndym (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am very glad she's healthy, too.  Letting her have a quiet day in her cage from all the excitement of the car ride, then I'll let her out tonight when I come back from my rehearsal.

Morgan - Doc is so handsome, I swear he knows it sometimes. He'll just lay himself out like, "Please everybody, look at how wonderful I am." Other times he can have a completely opposite look going on and kind of looks like a big dummy. (Said with love, bahaha.) Luke loooves those socks, do you guys get yours from Costco?? He loves them so much, he wears them til there are holes worn through the heels. I'll tell him, "Look at these things, there are holes in them, time to throw them out!" He's like, "No, there are still threads holding it together, it's not a hole yet!" And he's being serious, hahaha.

Jenny - I'll keep an eye on her of course, but by early Tuesday morning she was no longer favoring that ear at all. And it hasn't happened since then, so it's probably clearing up. I actually bought the big two story cardboard house, it's called a mini haven. You can get them online, but I bought it from the vet that took care of all of Dora's arrangements for me. They were so great about letting me use an exam room to say goodbye, held onto her until she was picked up for cremation, all for no charge! So when I went to pick Dora's ashes up, I bought the mini haven for Doc. It was around Christmas and he needed a present anyway! I believe it comes in a smaller size so you can have just one "floor," but both rabbits love having two floors! It assembles and disassembles easily. I kept one of the punch-out doorways to use as a template for rabbit-sized holes in other boxes, which is what you can see on the second smaller box next to the big one.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Love the photos. That one of Doc is so cute looking out of his cardboard castle, yes, he does remind me of Snowy but he is so much bigger, Snowy is only around 1kilo. 

Doc and Dora look so comfy together, they made a lovely couple but I´m sure that we will get to that stage with Rory and we´ll get some lovely cuddly photos of them.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got caught up on your blog! That's sweet that you've given Aurora (and yes, boys are silly, who doesn't know that's sleeping beauty's real name?! ) a great home!! There will be days like destructo-day that you've described, where the bonding, coupled with normal life, coupled with destructiveness will drive you INSANE.

I remember one day, I had worked a super long week and was trying to sleep in since I started work later that day... The buns had been in a complete bonding rut, both aggressive and fighting with each other and then here I am in my bed when BOTH are rattling their pens like no tommorrow. Seriously if I were my neighbor I would've thought someone was caging human beings! THEN not only did I come down to give them pellets to make them stop, Phoenix decided she was going to flip her whole litterbox over after I'd done a full cage cleaning the night before and then showed Hippogryff some bunnitude. I swear, I was in tears that morning from frustration, and Luke thought I was going bat crazy! 

Right now they're not too bad though, they're going through the behavior where they're both chewing on the bars when one is out. In their case, it is an aggression thing but what I do is I make sure to mediate it so I will go and make one lie down on the bars and pet them and make sure the other one doesn't do any nipping so they can build trust. It works pretty well, after a few times of doing this, they might decide to flop down next to each other like best friends.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 9, 2013)

Today it's been 3 weeks since Aurora first came home. I decided to try a meeting in the bathtub this afternoon, after each bun had their separate play time and after I did my workout while giving them time to hang out in their cages next to each other after being out. We didn't last more than 45 seconds or so.  Nothing terrible erupted, but it definitely wasn't encouraging.. I put Rory in first and came back with Doc. I knelt in the tub holding Doc and put him next to Rory and started pets. Doc immediately registered the slippery floor and climbed onto my lap. Rory tried to get around me to see if the other half of the tub was less slippery. I gently pushed her back in front of me and tried to keep petting them both. She seemed for a minute like she wanted to join Doc on my lap, which for a brief second made me so excited and happy for the prospect of both buns snuggling on my lap together! Of course that didn't happen, she just nosed him in the behind and immediately nipped at him.  No fighting happened, I just stood up with Doc and left Rory in the tub while I put him back, but I felt him tense up at the bite and I knew from past attempts he would turn around and retaliate, and Rory was already ready to rumble. :-/

I know he is so into her, I've noticed him at least once over the past couple of days just see her in her cage next to him and then immediately lie down in his own cage as close as possible and facing her. During play time, he seems merely interested in her and will sniff and nibble at the bars of cage or ex-pen, whereas if she sees him, she'll nibble and claw at the bars violently. Should I not have been in the tub with them? It seems like if I wasn't, they would immediately fight anyway.. Luke had an idea of fashioning the ex-pen into two small separate areas and just putting them in their own compartment for a date. They'd try and nip, I'm sure, (well, Rory definitely would..), but perhaps I could get them to lie next to each other with the bars in between?

So I guess a rather disappointing Saturday, I have been waiting to see what the second first date would be like. Luke keeps asking me when we talk on the phone at night if I've put them together yet, and I told him I'd give it a go today. He'll be wanting to know how it went, I wish I had more encouraging news!

Oh Chris, I so want lovely cuddly photos of Doc and Rory. I would love some lovely photos of them just ignoring each other, actually! It's okay, this was just my second first attempt..

Michelle, my buns also seem to know when I am in no mood for nonsense and they really turn the funny business up! I've been having a lot of late nights this week, so perhaps they are just bursting with energy when I get home, but man sometimes Doc will not leave things alone! Also right after a cage switch the other night, he hopped into the litter box, left his butt over the side, and peed all over. Ugh.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 10, 2013)

Awh! 

When doing bathtub dates, I never sat in there with them, I just monitored them from above. As long as you give them some sort of distraction and constant monitoring (even if it means you have to forcefully pet them side by side) there shouldn't be fighting. The nipping scenario sounds just like my two! This time I am trying their introductions on the bathroom floor as opposed to the tub since Hippogryff was REALLY stressed by it. 

The fact that you removed Doc right after Aurora tried to nip is not good. You should leave dates at a positive note and perhaps she will associate the nipping with you removing him when she doesn't want him there so she will continue to nip. Instead, try separating them and petting them side by side and perhaps give them both a treat and then end it on that note  

It's so tough I know, I'm trying again in 5 days.... Fingers crossed. 
If you have any questions on bonding or wanted to vent or advice or anything feel free to send me a personal message and I'll give you some support  It's difficult and my two are pains in the butt!! lol


----------



## lyndym (Mar 12, 2013)

I just didn't want things to get worse.. I felt Doc tense up at the bite, and I knew things would escalate quickly. I want to try them for a longer amount of time, I would give anything for them to go five minutes together, but Rory is having none of it. I might send you a PM when I'm getting ready to let them try again, or after so we can try and compare some notes. It is frustrating! And so different from my first time around.

I totally had a brain fart this morning after putting Doc back after his play time and left his cage unlatched. It took awhile for him to figure it out since he was busy with salad and pellets, but I came out of my room to leave and found the door wide open and no rabbit inside! He had gone to check Rory out and she ripped out a tuft of his fur.  He was in the dining area and was quite squirmy when I tried to get him. Uncharacteristic for him, but he was probably scared of Rory.  I felt so bad, and I had even been planning a second attempt in the bathtub for tonight until that happened. From his past behavior towards Aurora, I'm pretty sure he went over to nicely say hello to her and instead got shut down and bitten. Poor guy was all flustered and making his pity me snuffly noise. I spoiled him with cuddles and carrots and he settled down. 

Ugh, I have never left a cage unlatched before! Even after coming home from an evening out after a few beverages! I just hope this incident doesn't have a huge negative impact on everything. How long does a rabbit's memory actually hold on to something like this? I know you don't want to build up a lot of negative experiences with the soon-to-be mate, but next time I put them together, will Aurora actually be thinking "Ohh, thiiis is the guy who was all up in my business that one time!"? I mean, I know she won't actually think that, but you know what I'm saying.

Oh Doc. The poor little guy just wants to be loved. Whether he's out or in his cage, he's always going over towards her and checking her out. Right now he's watching her eat hay from the living room. I keep telling her he's a sweet guy, but she's not taking my word for anything!

On a funnier note, I got a new spray bottle to bother the buns with when they're chewing bars and to use during eventual dates. I didn't notice that I got a mister instead of one that shoots a stream of water. It is really not effective at all since I have to be really close to the offending bun to get them wet, annnd Doc basically stares at me like I'm an idiot when I'm misting him in the face. He doesn't care at all.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 13, 2013)

It is just so difficult sometimes but you must perservere and have patience. He sounds like such a softy, I feel sorry for him that Rory is not making it easy but I´m sure she´ll come round...she seems to be playing the hard to get chick at the moment. As long as he doesn´t lose interest, I am sure they will sort it out between them. I´ve had ups and downs but I am always sure that, deep down, they do love each other but just sometimes don´t quite know how to express that without kissing with teeth (that´s what my friend call its). So now I tell mine that it´s Ok to kiss but not with teeth lol. 

I did laugh imagining Doc looking at you with an expression on his face when he sees you with the bottle.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Doc! Funny about the spray bottle though! 

I was going to suggest cutting the dates to be even shorter. The coordinator from the rescue here told me to start with literally 30 seconds IF that long and just do them a couple times a day even assuming the 30 seconds goes well, when you feel they are ready move on. 

Be careful though, buns can hold a grudge. When I started to bond my buns, they had 2-3 negative experiences (I allowed her to nip him and vice versa assuming it wouldn't lead to a fight) and then held a grudge with each other. I've had them separated about a month and some ought since then so I don't think they care any more. The point is don't allow them to nip each other unless you see the other bunny doesn't care. 

Anyways, yeah feel free to message me if you need anything


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh no I'm so sorry that the negative interactions have happened recently. If only we could speak rabbit and understand what goes through their minds!!

I agree with the advice Michelle as given you. Start with 30 second dates if you need to but do leave things on a good note. I know it's difficult and you didn't want anything else to happen an that's why you separated them but if you keep up with that then that literally trains them to remember negativity with the other bun and to bite and nip to end things 

That's a bummer you left the latch undone but don't beat yourself up. I'm super careful about that too and I did the very same thing when I first brought Archie home. Nothing happened but I was like "how could youndo that!" haha, it happens.

You may just have to go really slow with these two kinda like Michelle is doing with her two. Lots of patience. The other alternative is a forced approach or fast track wear them down method. I'm not the biggest fan of those and feel that slower the better but follow your gut. You know your buns the best.

I also wanted to say that the tub never worked with my two. They both hated the slippery floor and instead of it working in favor and push them together they both were so tense and outmof sorts and gave up on it right away. So maybe the tub might not work.

It sounds odd but I've heard of people using trunks of cars. Or a closet that's been cleared out? I ended up blocking off a portion of the bathroom and that worked for me. Sometimes it's just about experimenting with what works best for your two.

I'm rooting for you! I always want bunny bonds to work. And even though I never had any problems I still know how stressful it can be so hang in there!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 13, 2013)

I´ve used the bathtub but always put a blanket in the bottom so they don´t slide all over the place and it seemed to work. If they weren´t getting on so well, I used to turn on the hair dryer which they didn´t like and used to snuggle together or turn on the water in the sink which they didn´t like either. After they´d snuggled for a couple of minutes, one usually started grooming the other. I suppose different things work for different bunnies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds pretty typical. Our first bunny, Commander Bun-Bun was the most alpha female ever. She'd attack anything and did not like sharing "her" room with any other bunny. She used to run around in her hutch if another bun was out to keep an eye on them--thought she'd have a stroke. Nik-Nik used to jump up on the table and sit outside Bun's hutch and just drive her nuts--one of us thought it was funny.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you everybody for the advice!

Chris - I giggled at "kissing with teeth." It sounds sweeter than how Rory is doing it, though! Dora would sometimes nibble me hello, which was surprising if I wasn't expecting it, bu didn't really hurt. And Doc's expression at my lame spray bottle is hilarious - sort of a mixture of disapproval and being unimpressed at my efforts. He is totally a huge softy, it's super cute but also makes me sad that he wants bunny lovin' so badly! I keep telling myself to have patience for his sake. I might try a blanket in my tub next time, or just section off part of my bathroom.. My tub is a combination tub/shower and has sliding doors, so half of the tub is blocked by the doors at all times. It'd just be hard for me to get to them quickly. 

Michelle - This past failed date was probably under a minute. I actually spent most of that time trying to get them to notice each other, and it was right when Rory noticed Doc that she bit him. I have put Doc in his box next to her cage and pet them both, I guess this is sort of a short date? They've never nipped between bars, though Doc has put his nose in to say hello and I'll usually move him back so Rory's wild side isn't tempted to bite him. I almost started a message to you yesterday, but got distracted by something or was frustrated by my recent rabbit failures and didn't feel like writing them down again. You will be hearing from me soon! 

Lisa - I so wish I could speak rabbit. Though, my non-rabbit friends totally think I am fluent.. I sometimes try and explain all this stuff going on in my rabbit world, and everyone is always surprised at how intricate rabbit psychology is! They are complex creatures, for sure. I laughed when you mentioned the trunk of a car because my mind jumped right to driving around with two rabbits loose in the trunk! The sectioned-off bathroom might be my best bet. Or maybe I could use part of our patio, it's noisier outside with traffic and everything, maybe that would help. I am trying to be patient, but at the same time I want to keep trying since there's not much going on between them otherwise. Giving it at least until the weekend for another attempt, though. Thank you for the positive energy! I am sure they will work it out, I am determined to get them to love each other!

Nancy - All that sounds intense! That's so funny about Nik-Nik, though, getting Commander Bun-Bun's goat like that. Aurora isn't quite that dominant, and she's never marked with poop at all, even though the whole place smelled like Doc when she first came home. She doesn't even chin a whole bunch when it's her turn in the living room. He was pooping everywhere for a week or so after Rory came home, and still chins up a storm during play time, but has no problem with her really. I'm just confused because the lady at the shelter who had her in foster care said she was the sweetest thing ever and never showed any signs of aggression. And she shared an area with two boys from a litter she had! Who knows.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 14, 2013)

I would say to block off a part of your bathroom, since the tub seems a little awkward. 
I don't know much about bonding, thats where Lisa, Michelle and Chris come in! They're your girls! hahaha. 

I really hope everything works out with the bonding. I'm sure it will, but that has to be such a hard thing to try to do! 
Rabbits are really complex. Its crazy. I try to explain them to my husband and my friends and they're like "...What?!" hahaha. Its one of those things you only get or care about when you have a bun to love! LOL


----------



## lyndym (Mar 14, 2013)

Morgan, you are for sure right - only once you have a bun do you completely get it! Luke was kind of whatever about the whole rabbit idea, but I was obsessing about it, so he agreed to get them. Now he loves them and is pretty into it as well. He joked when he moved to San Diego that he should take one and I should have the other and the rabbits could join us in our long distance relationship. You're also right about Lisa, Michelle, and Chris, they have good advice! And I keep telling myself, "well, if Chris could get THREE BOYS to love each other, then my two should get it eventually!"

New plan of action - I'm going to buy a second ex-pen. Found one similar to the one I already have on Amazon for only $20, and I'm going to price check at the pet store when I pick up other things today. I figure Doc and Rory are only next to each other in their cages, and it's a whole different experience for them once they see the other one running around instead of eating or lounging. That was actually Doc and Dora's problem too - They would always end up fighting when in larger ares. I think they would "forget" about the other when there wasn't much action going on, but they'd be reminded once the other started running around. The way my apartment is set up doesn't allow for an easy extension of the play area to include their cage area, and I figure they'll be less frustrated if they are both out for run time at once. Plus, I won't have to keep dividing up play time. I'll just cut the living room in separate halves with the pens and have them trade sections each time they are out. Good thing my roommate is rarely home! Next week is our spring break, so I'll spend the week doing that and see how it goes. Okay, bonding optimism is back!


----------



## lyndym (Mar 14, 2013)

Just made a photo dump on Facebook, thought I'd share some with you all as well. 






Princess Aurora looking regal after a flop.





Doc knocked over his dig box and got bits of paper eeevvverrywhere. This is the guilty look I received. 





Then he leaned in to give me a huge, heartfelt apology!





Queen of the cardboard castle. She loves it in there. At the beginning of every playtime, she'll hop on in and groom herself, then go crazy for awhile, then usually lounge around in there.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 14, 2013)

Those pictures are so great! They are such good looking buns! 
I love your giant grass ball thing. Its pretty awesome. Is it a bird toy/nest thing? 

My favorite picture is the super close up of Doc. But Rory looks so pretty in her box.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 15, 2013)

I just love these two and Doc looks such a softy. Rory´s coat is a lovely colour, the more I see it the more I like it. Close up of Doc is great, love that nose.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 15, 2013)

Awh love the pictures! Silly Doc  

Good luck with starting bonding, today is also the big day for me and my buns toooo


----------



## Azerane (Mar 15, 2013)

Regarding the incident in the bathtub. I should think that you being in there with them was a bad thing, because Doc ended up on your lap to Rory it would have looked like you were siding with him and picking favourites. I would not join them next time and simply supervise.

Otherwise, love the images, they're such great looking bunns. Hope it starts to go better for you. One step at a time I suppose.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 16, 2013)

The first picture of Aurora laying there like a queen is awesome! Her facial exporession and the way her body is positioned cracks me up! She thinks she rules the roost for sure  she thinks she's a QUEEN not just a lowly princess. Hahahaha


----------



## lyndym (Mar 16, 2013)

Morgan - Thank you, they are quite the cute soon-to-be couple! That grass ball has always been a hit with my rabbits. It comes with a little jingly ball inside, which startled Rory at first, but now she loves it. She was sticking her whole head into the hole she and Doc have been making in it yesterday!

Chris - The buns are flattered by your compliments! Doc is a big old softy, I've never used that word to describe him until you started to, but that's him in a nutshell. Sometimes I pick him up and walk around with him for extended cuddles, and he has no problem at all. Rory's coat is gorgeous, and she knows it. Right now I just took her out, and she's doing her pre-play time groom session. I guess she thinks she has to look pretty first!

Michelle - Best of luck to you as well! I'm going to hop on to your blog and see if you've updated with positive bonding progress! Fingers crossed for sure.

Azerane - I suppose I'll try again without myself getting in the way. I really feel like I need to be moderating though, so maybe going back to the small pen in a neutral area is a good idea.. We'll see how I'm feeling next time!

Lisa - Queen Aurora ruling the roost for sure! And she always looks like that after a flop. Doc flops ridiculously and sometimes remains in DBF position, but Rory does this dainty little flop and sits up like that every time.

Today marks four weeks since Aurora came home! Yesterday evening her foster mom, Joanne, called to follow up. I had emailed the main shelter lady a few weeks ago when all my bonding woes began, so Joanne wanted to see how things were going. She was surprised that Rory has been responding so negatively to Doc after how their dates went. She suggested car rides, but I am honestly nervous to even put them in the carrier together! Luke is visiting us this weekend, so maybe we can try something together. I do feel better with another pair of hands to help!

Side note, but Joanne assumed that Luke and I were married. We were driving when she called, and she asked how Aurora is with me and my "husband." After we hung up, I was like, "Ahhh do I look old enough for people to assume I'm married??" He pointed out that lots of people our age are married, but still. I told him you should be at least 30 for someone to assume you're married. Another side note, but we were on our way to the Magic Castle, which was amazing. Early birthday surprise for Luke! In case you're not familiar with what the Magic Castle is, it's an exclusive club that is "members only," so non-members have to receive an invitation from a member in order to get in. (My parents' neighbour is a member/magician.) You get all dressed up because there's a dress code, you eat dinner there, and see tons of magic shows! There were also magicians doing small shows around some of the bars, so we got to see some stuff close up and even participate in some tricks! I wish pictures were allowed inside because we looked great, and it's such a neat place. We never get super dressed up for dates, and Luke is generally a t-shirt and jeans guy, so it was really fun. Also you can't go wrong with lots of magic, lots of drinks, and fancy dinner! No rabbits were used in any of the acts.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 16, 2013)

Lyndy, he just looks like a softy and so reminds me of Snowy...he´s also a little cuddle bun and when you pick him up and walk around with him, he´s always giving you bunny kisses and loves being stroked and petted. Here´s a up close and personal of Snowy.






I love magic shows, did you know that my three boys are retired magician´s rabbits. They belonged to an ex and when he left as they were living with me and I was looking after them, I kept them...well, they definitely have a better life now. Would have loved to see you all dressed up, bet it was a fabulous night. And yes, over here, they still used rabbits in the magic acts.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahhh, Snowy does remind me of Doc! A smaller version, of course, he looks like Doc did as a baby. It's so cute how we both get similar pictures of them, as if they're hopping up to say hello just to us. 





This is Doc with Dora the day we brought them home. He sure has grown! How old is Snowy? I think Doc is just a big guy. Well, I've seen rabbits a lot larger than he is, but visitors are always surprised at how big he is. 





And just because this photo always makes me laugh. I can't believe how much bigger than Dora he got! More than double her weight by their first birthday.

I did remember from your blog that your boys are retired magic buns! I actually told Luke about it while we were at the Magic Castle. 

Aurora/bonding related question.. Every time it is Doc's turn out, she bites and claws at the bars of her cage, but not on the end facing the living room, on the end facing his empty cage. She doesn't really do this when he is in his cage. Is she jealous that he is out and she isn't? She does have a wooden toy hanging there now, maybe she's just repeatedly missing the toy and getting the cage, but she usually starts off attacking the bars and eventually gets to the toy. She doesn't do this when she's in the other cage and Doc is out. (I switch them every morning and evening.) Once again, it'd be nice to get into their heads and see what really goes on in there!


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 18, 2013)

That magic castle place sounds amazing. Is it expensive? I love getting dressed up every once in awhile for special things like that. I don't get to do that very often anymore since having my son.

I definitely would recommend having two people for a car ride. You might want to start out with two carriers and then start the ride and you ride in the back and your husband (haha kidding boyfriend) can drive. Sometimes even a cardboard or a rubbermaid tub with a towel in it so you have full access to them from the top. 

I am surprised of the bonding troubles since their date went so good. Keep at it. I think they will bond it will just take time.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 18, 2013)

Hahaha, Lisa, you totally got me with the husband/boyfriend joke! Luke and I are unfortunately long distance right now, though, so I'd have to find us another driver. My roommate is rarely home, and I'd have to find someone willing to do it several days in a row. Could I do the same sort of scenario with my vacuum running nearby? Doc really doesn't mind the vacuum at all, but Rory hates it. I don't know if their different opinions of it would make it ineffective. It's my spring break now, I was really hoping to have them ready to travel together so I could go home to my parents' for part of the week! It's no big deal since they're just an hour away and I can go by myself for a day trip, but I wanted them to meet Rory.

I'm surprised at their bonding troubles, too. So was Aurora's foster mom, she had nothing but positive things to say about her and said she never showed any aggression towards other rabbits when in her house. I am determined because I can tell Doc really wants a friend at this point, and I refuse to deal with two litter boxes indefinitely.  Trying to keep my determination as a positive attitude instead of letting it allow me to rush things.

The Magic Castle was amazing! I'm a little sad now since I had been looking forward to it and now it's over. It was pretty expensive.. Altogether I spent around $300, which is not my typical gifting budget for the boyfriend, but I've been getting a lot of "extra" income gigging around LA and teaching. It was $25 a person for entry, and we got fancy dinner and drinks all night. I figure I usually don't splurge on things like that, and we were all dressed up for a once in a life time sort of thing, so why not? Hahaha. Definitely only purchasing essential items for the next couple of weeks, though.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 18, 2013)

lyndym said:


> Hahaha, Lisa, you totally got me with the husband/boyfriend joke! Luke and I are unfortunately long distance right now, though, so I'd have to find us another driver. My roommate is rarely home, and I'd have to find someone willing to do it several days in a row. Could I do the same sort of scenario with my vacuum running nearby? Doc really doesn't mind the vacuum at all, but Rory hates it. I don't know if their different opinions of it would make it ineffective. It's my spring break now, I was really hoping to have them ready to travel together so I could go home to my parents' for part of the week! It's no big deal since they're just an hour away and I can go by myself for a day trip, but I wanted them to meet Rory.
> 
> I'm surprised at their bonding troubles, too. So was Aurora's foster mom, she had nothing but positive things to say about her and said she never showed any aggression towards other rabbits when in her house. I am determined because I can tell Doc really wants a friend at this point, and I refuse to deal with two litter boxes indefinitely.  Trying to keep my determination as a positive attitude instead of letting it allow me to rush things.
> 
> The Magic Castle was amazing! I'm a little sad now since I had been looking forward to it and now it's over. It was pretty expensive.. Altogether I spent around $300, which is not my typical gifting budget for the boyfriend, but I've been getting a lot of "extra" income gigging around LA and teaching. It was $25 a person for entry, and we got fancy dinner and drinks all night. I figure I usually don't splurge on things like that, and we were all dressed up for a once in a life time sort of thing, so why not? Hahaha. Definitely only purchasing essential items for the next couple of weeks, though.




Trust me the more you take your time with the bond, the better! I had some awesome dates with my two yesterday, just keep at it!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 18, 2013)

I love that first picture of Doc, he is so cute and the one of them both, they obviously adored each other. 

Snowy is a year and three months same a Houdini and Bandy will be one mid April. Snowy´s as big as he´ll get and he´s just less than a kilo so he is really small.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 19, 2013)

Well everyone, I have some encouraging news! Today I decided to try a scary car ride with Doc and Aurora. (I guess I should've mentioned "spoiler alert" before that second part. ) I figured since every date was immediately erupting into fights no matter how many days or weeks between, I should just try something new. I have honestly been really nervous to try again with the way I had been trying things before, and while I would prefer not to stress them, it seems like a good option to move them on at this point. Since Luke is back in San Diego, my friends Alex and Gloria came to chauffeur and provide moral support. We drove around for about 25 minutes with the buns in their carrier. I had been debating on whether to use a box or their carrier, and decided on carrier even though so many people recommend boxes instead. I felt that the biggest thing Aurora's been having problems with during their dates is seeing Doc move about, (another reason why I went ahead with the car ride technique), and in a box with no lid, he'd definitely try and pop his head over. So I went with the carrier to keep them both more stationary. Before we left I had set up a small pen in the kitchen (neutral area), so once we got home, I put the carrier in and opened the door. They sat in there for about 20 minutes, and then after that, I popped the top of the carrier off and petted them both for about one minute, and then put them away. There was no grooming, as they were sitting bunny bum to face, but Doc did make a couple teeth chattery purrs even without my petting them. I was so happy with how they did, even though nothing really happened! Now that I know they can make it in the carrier for a bit, I might try putting them on top of a dryer.. I need to do some laundry, anyway!

Rory's foster mom, as well as several online resources, recommend that you give the buns a good amount of time after the car ride/stressing takes place. I've heard everything from an hour to a few hours! I didn't really want to push Doc and Rory very far today, and I felt the 20 minutes they spend together de-stressing in the carrier was plenty. Definitely didn't want to push my luck. Should I expand their pen for next time? Just let them out in my bathroom?

Thanks to everyone for their continued support! 

Chris, D&D really did love each other. It's during the tough bonding times with Aurora that I miss Dora more, but remembering how well she and Doc got along and how much time they spent together helps me stay positive. And tonight's car ride helped!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that the car ride went well, I think it was a good idea to keep it reasonably short afterwards, that way, since there was only positive afterwards, they'll hopefully remember that for next time. Hooray for the good news, any bit of progress is fantastic.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm glad the car ride went so well! That must have been super nerve racking! I also agree in keeping it short after the rides, because they have to stressed and you don't want to stress them TOO much! 
I'm glad that there is some progress being made! I'm excited for you.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in the same boat with keeping it short after the rides. However, I found with my buns, after stress bonding, it made their bond worse because Hippo was really out of his comfort zone and he's a real grump! Even last night he just was not feeling it and grunting at EVERYTHING, even his toys as he was playing  

Glad to hear it went well though! How often are you planning on stress bonding them?


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes stressing doesnt always work with every bun but it sounds like it did for you. Splendid!! I love success stories!!

I think that article i referred you to say to keep it short after stressing so I would recommend that too. Stressing is already alot for them to handle so I wouldn't push it.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## lyndym (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I was hesitant to try because having to stress them also stresses me out, but did feel this was the best next approach for them. I was also thinking, "Ahhh, I hope everyone on RO doesn't think I'm a bad person for stressing!"

I just came back from our second attempt, also a success! I'm doing laundry, so I popped them into the carrier and then onto the running dryer. They were there for maybe 12 minutes, and I liked this better than the car because I was able to open the door every couple of minutes and pet each of them. Afterward, I placed the carrier in the small pen in the kitchen again and opened the door. Like the first time, neither of them came out. Their heads were a little closer together, but not in a position for face grooms. They just sat for maybe 10-12 minutes, I saw Doc purr a little bit once, then Aurora started to seem a little restless. (Grooming her own face, shaking her head a little, trying to look around.) I didn't want to push it, so I removed the top of the carrier and petted them for a minute at most, then put them back in their cages where they both got fed some greens.

So far it has just been the two times with one day of no stressing in between. I have another load of laundry I can do tonight about 12 hours after this attempt, would that be too soon? They don't seem too bothered by it once I put them back in their cages, they both resume normal activities within five minutes or so. I am also unsure of opening the top of their carrier after the stressing, which would encourage them to exit the carrier more, but I'm still wary of Rory's reaction. Also would like to try offering treats to them together after stressing, but am worried of any territorial reactions to who gets which vegetable!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 20, 2013)

Sounds as though they´re doing OK, I´m really pleased. I misread it the first time, I thought you´d put them in the dryer haha. I realised you then had them in the carrier on the top...what an idiot I am.

I think that if the first time went well then try it again even though it´s only 12 hours later if it works for you. 

I´m keeping my fingers crossed for these two.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think twice a day is too much! In fact, if they seem to be handling it well, you can go for multiple times a day w/o worries in short increments  

Glad to hear it's getting better though! Bonding is so stressful!


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 20, 2013)

Follow your gut, you kmow your buns the best. But hmmm, I wonder if 12 hours might be too soon? The only reason I say that is during dating the most common advice is to start off with 1 date a day. With stressing I would think the same would apply? Especially since stressing is alot for them to handle anyway. But if you think they re handling it well it's your call. We aren't there to see how they are.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for your encouragement and input! Any time something positive happens, I can't wait to share with you all. 

I ended up not stressing again tonight. I really don't want to push them like I did when Rory first got home, that got them off on a bad foot. And I feel a little badly for Doc having to be stressed. Not that I don't feel for Rory as well, but he's the one that's totally up for the bond and wouldn't have to go through this dryer nonsense if she cut out the aggression! I'm trying not to let it get me down and see the positives - D&D bonded fairly easily, guess it's my turn for a more difficult one! And I am learning a lot about each individual rabbit by seeing them just on their own, which wouldn't necessarily happen in the same way if they got along right off the bat.. Ugh. I'm just remembering how D&D were together and how you could tell they loved each other. They would snuggle so often in their box in their cage. If they were out and one was flopped somewhere, the other would flop next to or directly in front of or behind them. And whenever I petted one, the other would run up and put their head down as well! It was too adorable. 

I won't have time to have the buns help me with my laundry tomorrow as I am going to Disneyland! And also CA Adventure, someone gave my mom a free park hopper pass. Best way to do Disney is free! I'll end up spending an arm and a leg for food anyway. Also, I really want to get something Doc (Seven Dwarves) and something Princess Aurora (Sleeping Beauty). Maybe two little figurines to put randomly in my living room so I can see who gets my joke. 

It just occurred to me that sometimes I shorten Rory to Ro or Ro-Ro, and that's basically the forum's abbreviation, RO! Bahaha. Sometimes I also call her Roo or Rory-Roo, a twist on Dora's pet name Boo. (I accidentally called her that a couple of times and felt really strange about it.) Funny, I shorten Aurora's name for nicknames and Doc gets called things like Dockaroo and Dockaroodle. 

Chris - I kept thinking I had accidentally typed "in the dryer"! I posted a picture to my facebook of the carrier on the dryer this morning and was hoping no one would think I eventually put them in.

Michelle - Bonding is really stressful! After I came up from the laundry room this morning and put the open carrier into the pen, I laid on the floor to look in the little door and didn't realize I was hardly breathing! I want to avoid a fight again at all costs and feel like I'm walking on eggshells every time they're together.

Lisa - I am following my gut, but them sometimes think I am second guessing my gut because I am nervous and don't want to push things. I like to do things in groups of three (wow, that sounds really OCD!) so maybe on the fourth stressing day, I'll take the top of the carrier off right when it goes into the pen. Baby steps!


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh I can't tell you how many times I would second guess myself. It's hard, I know.

My thought process was always to go slower rather than too fast. Because i would think to myself....rushing things could potentially go negative/cause a fight. But going too slow usually won't. So I always erred on the side of caution. It's the way I work anyway......I'm a cautious worry wart person 

Have fun at disnelyland! I'm jelly. Seems odd to just be able to go there one day. For us it's like a big deal/vacation thing. Haha.

Post pictures!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

It´s good that you´re getting to know you buns as individuals before they become a couple. 

It is amazing what names we call our bunnies, I sometimes call them real weird things, sort of rhyming slang of their names rather like yours. I think we all have little pet names for them. I call mine Snooby dooby or Bandy dandy or Houdi mcdoody. Now I see them written down, it is a bit weird haha. 

It was funny that it was just the way I read it, I didn´t for one minute think you´d put them in the dryer but it just made me laugh. 

Hope you have a great day at Disneyland, sounds really good. I think you ought to buy a memento for your two...I, of course, love the name Doc, it´s what my brother used to get called when he was younger. It would be fun to see who understands your private joke. Great idea :thumbup


----------



## whitelop (Mar 21, 2013)

I think its pretty awesome that you can just go to Disneyland too! Disneyworld is closer to me and like Lisa said, its like this huge deal, this mega vacation and its several thousand dollars to go and do that! Its CRAZY expensive! (too bad, I'm pretty cheap and my son will probably never experience Disneyworld because I won't want to pay the prices! LOL) 

I think it would be pretty interesting to have two buns, to see how they are different and how they're individual rabbits. Not that I would get a second rabbit, because I can't handle that, but its interesting to hear you guys talk about how they're all so different!


----------



## lyndym (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh man, we had a great time at Disney and CA Adventure, but were the rabbits itching to get out this morning or whaaat! It is now the afternoon, and Aurora is going insane out here when she'd normally just be chilling in the cardboard box. I always feel guilty when I go do something fun and it cuts down bunny time for a day, as I know we all do, but really, our rabbits do live a good life.

Sadly, they did not have little glass figurines! I asked the guy in the shop. They had crystal ones that were like $2384923048230, but no normal glass ones. They used to several years ago when I was in middle school - I had an annual pass for a couple years and went through a phase where I'd get a little glass figure of a character from Winnie the Pooh each time I went. Maybe I'll look online, because now I really want some! I was looking forward to taking pics for you guys, with each rabbit and their little glass figure. 

I miss Disneyland being a huge vacation, but it is nice to be able to go for a day and not stress about getting everything done at once. We used to live in northern California, so my first two Disney trips were vacations. I was about five the first time, eight the second. If you guys ever take your families, I would definitely advise to wait until your kid can walk around for an extended time - strollers there are THE WORST. I almost got mowed down so many times yesterday. Also I always wonder if the families with small children are even enjoying their day. I mean, the stroller kids and NEW BORNS are too young to remember things, and the parents are all stressed from walking around with their kids all day. Anyway, much more fun when the kids and parents can actually enjoy it together. I've been to Disneyworld once, it's fun. But Disneyland is a classic, and there are only the two parks here vs. the, what, dozen or so over there? To me Disneyland would be the better vacation. It is expensive, but you wouldn't really need a whole week to do everything, and there are lots of other places to stay besides the Disney hotels.

I'm going to try the buns on the dryer again today, if I can get my lazy bum off the couch. So far I've been doing it with a day of rest in between, I might step it up. They might even get to the point where the carrier = stress, so hopefully I can start just putting them in carrier and playing the radio or something for a few minutes and then putting them in the pen. I really don't know what my next step would be.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 22, 2013)

Great to see you had a good day but shame about the figurines, i´m sure you´ll find them somewhere. 

I also think it´s not a good idea to go there with kids who are too young to enjoy the experience, seems much better when they get to an age where they can walk and explore and enjoy and remember, and yes, parents would stress much less. 

I think we all agree that guilt kicks in when play time for bunnies is reduced. When I have longer days in the summer, I feel so bad when they´re only out for 4 or 5 hours instead of 8-10 some days in the winter even though they spend a great amount of that time just chilling out or sleeping in their favourite places. 

Keep going with their bonding, I´m sure you´re making progress, who said it was ever going to be easy but when they´re cuddling together, you´ll know it was all worth while


----------



## lyndym (Mar 22, 2013)

It just cracks me up how there are some parents there plowing through crowds with double strollers and one of them holding a newborn and the mom is pregnant and all the kids screaming and crying. No one is having fun, and the other guests hate you because you don't care you're running over their toes with your stroller. This makes it sound like I hate kids, but I definitely want kids sometime in the future. I just want my kid's first Disney experience to be remembered by them and remembered fondly by me!

Chris, have you ever been to any of the Disney parks in Europe? I don't even know how many/where they are!

More rabbit stuff since I'm spending a lot of time with them today.. They both go insane when Doc is out. I know I mentioned the incessant bar-chewing awhile back, it is still happening and Doc is NOT letting up. It is driving me up the wall. He's chewing at the ex-pen, trying to throw his litter box around while he's out. All the while, Aurora is chewing at the bars of HER cage and going more crazy than normal on wooden sticks and these blocks of wood fastened to one of the bars. I don't know if Doc just really wants to get out and see her or what. They don't make this fuss when they're right next to each other in their respective cages! Aurora rarely chews at the ex-pen while she's out, and Doc doesn't seem to notice she's not in the space next to him anymore. I tell you, these guys are crazy.

I'm going to visit my parents tomorrow as they'll be watching my younger cousins for the weekend and we can all hang out for the day. My cousins aren't super young, about 12 and 14. I wish the buns were a little farther along in their bonding process as the drive would probably be good for them. (It's just under an hour.) It'd be great to have them at my parents', too, because it'd be easy to find a neutral area to set up their pen. I'd only bring them if previous stressing sessions led to them actually hanging out in the pen together for awhile, but so far they've just been mutually hanging out in the carrier and not even leaving to explore the pen. Still, there have been no negative steps, so that's a good thing.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 22, 2013)

Just caught up on your blog. I love the bun stories. Qtip was having fun looking at the bunny pictures with me. She thinks Doc's nose is handsome. And she loves Rory's coloring (oh, I'm sorry, am I projecting??)! Now she's pushing me to get her a little brother. I told her no, because she bites the cat. So instead, she's making me follow your blog religiously.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 22, 2013)

I've never been to Disneyworld. I've heard its stressful. But I really want to go to Harry Potter World! haha. I love Harry Potter and I think that would just be the bee's knees! 
I couldn't imagine WANTING to take the kids in the strollers or the ones who couldn't walk. There is no fun in that when you're NOT at a disney park. I can't wait until my son is like 6 then we'll go! That sounds good to me. I think being pregnant wouldn't be a problem, good exercise but you couldn't ride the rides and you wind up the crap carrier. lmao.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 22, 2013)

The last time we went to the state fair the girls were like four and spent most of the time in the stroller because they were just too young to walk to much and in the crowds. I think we spent maybe an hour or two there. That was it. I didn't really care much at the time but for the past couple of years I have just been dying to go and especially to see all the buns but we haven't been able to make it  I could only imagine what it would be like doing it at Disneyland and for a week. I think there is also too much going on and too many people around which tires out and stresses out the youngsters. The kids that are young will definitely not even remember a thing when they are older. Some parents are dumb.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for reading, Q-tip's Mom! Doc and Rory thank Q (and you!) for the compliments. I love Doc's nose as well, for some reason it seems like a sillier little bun nose than other noses. Might also be the way he pokes it around. And I'm still not over Rory's fur colour, seems like I find new things to love about it every day! Today I was admiring how she has a kind of light silvery grey around her cheeks.

Morgan - I reeeally want to go to Harry Potter world. It would be incredible. There's a bassoon audition in Naples, FL in May that I might go to. I was really hoping to get to HP world on the same trip, but they're a few hundred miles apart. 

PaGal - Some parents are really dumb, and they all seem to be at Disneyland! At least state fairs and stuff aren't as expensive and home is easy to get back to. I couldn't imagine planning a huge Disney vacation and spending half the time yelling at my kid while he cried.

Had another go with the rabbits on the dryer again. More success! We were only there for 10-12 minutes or so, and they went into the small pen in the kitchen while still in the carrier. I left them for about 10 minutes. This time Rory was closest to the carrier door. She peeped her head out a few times, I thought she would try and come out, but she kept going back inside. I took this as a good sign, I thought she was nervous to come out after the dryer and decided it was nicer to stay in the carrier where Doc was. After 10 minutes, I took the carrier top off. The past two times we stressed, I petted them for a minute tops without stopping so they (namely Miss Aurora) would have no chance to reach and nip each other and immediately put them each away. This time I started by petting them, then left them alone to see what they'd do. I repeated this petting and then watching for maybe 10 more minutes. Again, Aurora peeked up a few times, but didn't leave the carrier. Doc mostly kept his head down the whole time, which I took as him seriously requesting to be groomed since he didn't seem as bothered by the dryer as Aurora was. 

I think tomorrow I'll put them in the carrier and run the bathroom fan or hair dryer for a bit, then put them in the small pen and immediately take the top off of it. I'll try to interrupt with pets less often. 






Dryer attempt 1, stress attempt 2. Yes, Rory's back there, Doc's just being a fatty and getting in the way!





Tonight, second time with the dryer. They switched places, haha.





After the dryer tonight, I'm going ahead and saying this is their first official cuddling photo! Rory really stuck her face by Doc at this point, though as you can see she's too shy to stick her face in his. And you can toootally see the really old dried banana on Doc's head! From over a month ago during a really early date with Aurora! Man, he does need this bun to groom him.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh wow they look like they are totally cuddling. Stressing must work well with your two. I'm loving the progress! Yay for bonding!

I've been to Disneyworld. We loved it but we were childless adults at the time so of course we had fun! Yes Disneyworld is huge. I don't even know how many different parks. 

I can't decide if we will take our son or not one day. So many places to travel in the world so it's hard to decide what to spend your money on ya kmow? It's not that I didn't like it or anything just unsure of that will be one of our "big trips".

Strollers suck and I would never take my son in a stroller to Disneyworld but i don't judge parents who do. Disneyworld is for kids so of course there are gonna be strollers. Every parent has different things they can tolerate. Sometimes they can't avoid taking a young child because they have to squeeze the trip in before the oldest is "too old" and so they have no choice but to take the young kids or baby. And some 4,5 and 6 year olds are in strollers at places like that because there is so much walking. My son will still ask sometimes to ride in a stroller but I don't let him anymore. I tell him he's such a big boy and doesn't need one


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 23, 2013)

No, never been to Disneyworld, the nearest one to here is Paris. I haven´t got kids so there are other places I´d rather visit. Wouldn´t mind the Harry Potter World though, that sounds like my kind of place, where is it ???

Love the photo of Doc and Rory cuddling. what a laugh that Doc´s got the banana on his head. That is a great photo and progress indeed.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 24, 2013)

Ugh, big step back tonight you guys. And I had more pictures to share, but I'm not in the mood. 

Basically, I put them in the carrier to stress them in the bathroom with the fan running. The bathroom fan is loud. I occasionally tilted the carrier a bit, but saw that Aurora was looking similarly to when they had been on the dryer, so I figured she was at a good level of stress as it was. After maybe ten minutes, they began fighting.  Inside the carrier, which is tiny.   I couldn't tell who started it, but it was mostly Aurora's fur flying around after I removed both buns. Ugh, I am so disappointed and grumpy and want to give up now. 

Were they not stressed enough because there was no constant motion happening to the carrier? I was worried the dryer wouldn't be enough vibration, it's surprisingly smooth-running for an apartment appliance. I just can't toss a ton of quarters into the dryer to keep doing this when there isn't laundry to do! And I don't want to drive them by myself, especially after today. In fact, now I'm back to square one as well with being super nervous about even putting them back in the carrier. 

I can't believe all my efforts are essentially erased now. I even bought some applesauce to put on Aurora's head tonight post-stressing since yesterday ended so well with the cuddling, I thought I could encourage grooming easily. Ugh I feel so bad for Doc. Aurora just doesn't seem like she cares after these spats - she doesn't seem scared or upset or anything, but poor Doc gets snuffly and his little heart is pounding.  He lets me hold him and seems to snuggle into my shirt.

Anyway. Now I don't know when to try again, how I should go about it, and even if I want to. So disappointed at this big set back.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, that is so disappointing but don´t give up, there have been loads of positive vibes from the two of them and sometimes something just freaks them, it happens with mine quite often, they are doing great and then there´ll be a niggle and they´ll start if I don´t intervene. It is a long process and don´t see this as a setback, see it as a lesson and learn from it. They do like each other and they have cuddled and that will happen again. The worst we do is lose faith in them and give up...don´t do that...was there serious kissing with teeth or was it just a bit of fur flying. I´d maybe leave it a couple of days and continue then. Believe in them and believe it´s gonna happen. I´m the eternal optimist and these two HAVE to be together.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh bummer. I'm so sorry this happened. But don't give up! I know that it seems hopeless and it's so discouraging when something like this happens but sometimes a step back happens. It doesn't mean they won't bond. These two have had some really positive interactions so I definitely think they are bondable.

My theory is that they got too used to that stressing. They were comfortable enough to fight, obviously. So, with a step back it's best to change things up. I would let them calm down for a few days and maybe try a completely different location for a date. Do you have a friends house you can go to? Or the trunk of a car? Keep their date really, really short. Like a minute. Follow your gut and if you need to pet them the entire time so they don't fight do that. You want to end it on a positive note.

If you want to go back to stressing (but a different manner this time of course) I have some concerns about that carrier. I recommended an open box so you have full access to them from the top.

Another method to consider is the wear them down method. Get gloves, and a spray bottle and just break up the fight every time but don't give up until they succumb to liking each other. That article I gave you has an explanation on that.

Anyway....sigh.....yeah not fun when this happens  I'm always rooting for success and I hate hearing of troubles. It's hard because every rabbit is so different so what works for some may not for another. And you know your buns the best. Follow your gut and learn those subtle signs they give each other. 

You will get there!! Don't give up!! We will all cheer you on the whole way!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 24, 2013)

Lisa, I knew you´d be there and I do agree maybe use a laundry basket where you have access to them from above to stop any spontaneous niggles. And yes, shorten their dates and do it on completely neutral territory. These two are a cert for being together, don´t give up after the first hurdle. 

And yes, we´ll be there to support you and to cheer you on.

Doc and Rory will make it, just believe.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 24, 2013)

What a bummer about the last bonding session, but there's always bumps in the road to success!! Don't give up!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 24, 2013)

Where are their cages in proximity to each other? I know with Michelle, she had a lady from the rescue and the lady told her to move the cages close together so they see each other all the time. It totally changed their behavior for her and changed their bonding attempt. 
Maybe if their cages are close enough you could move them closer and give it a week or so like that, then wait to start the bonding together if their attitudes toward each other seem to have improved. 
Keep in mind that the only thing I know about bonding has been learned by Lisa's blog, Michelle's and now yours. And Chris's with her boys, but her boys appear to be a little easier than your two and Michelle's! LOL Chris has also been doing things REALLY slowly. 

Thats my suggestion though and if I were bonding and knew more about it, I would make sure their cages are close together. It really helped Michelle's buns. She was really negative about it then she moved the cages and had someone help her out, she came back SUPER positive about the bond!


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 24, 2013)

Awh you know what, that picture of them cuddling totally looks like my two. They look stressed and uncomfortable in my opinion. That's exactly what happened with my two on their stress dates as well... the first couple worked and then after that, they started to pull fur from each other. That's when I stopped the stress dates and separated them for a month. 

Can you take a picture of their enclosures side by side. I'd love to see what they look like, it makes a huge difference. Your buns sound exactly like mine, seriously. Since I've started taking it slow and steady, they seem happier. I will take a video of my buns tonight and show you what they look like during their dates  The past few days, they were really grumpy during their dates so I stopped them for now and now they're laying side by side in their cages so as long as you don't really allow them to fight, they won't hold a grudge. I won't let either of mine nip each other because it gets the fur flying and it stresses both out.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the support, everyone. I know I won't give up, I was just so excited to try again last night and feeling great about the cuddles from the night before, then this had to happen. I was also really hoping to get them to the point where they could go on a longer car ride (an hour) next weekend for Easter and spend the afternoon in a neutral pen at my parents', but they obviously aren't even close to something like that yet.

I know everyone is mentioning an open-top box as opposed to the carrier.. The reason I chose the carrier in the first place is because of Aurora's initial reactions to any movement Doc made during their first few dates. She's always be perfectly fine when they were both settled down for pets from me, but the second he made any sort of movement, whether or not it was even towards her, she'd lunge at him. I figured in the carrier, where he can't really move about, she'd be less inclined to feel hostility towards him. It's still something to try, but I'm just not sure. My presence during their early small pen dates and ability to easily pet and separate them didn't seem to help at all - there would be the initial nip, I'd try to intervene, and they'd erupt into that whole circling and fighting thing.  They were actually trying to circle after each other inside the carrier, which I thought impossible. Ugh.

I'm also really wary about the neutral short date idea. They were having none of that a few weeks ago. The last one we did, I hardly got both buns in the same place before Aurora lashed out! I might have to succumb to the wearing down method, but that's really intimidating to do alone. Gah, rabbits.

Their cages are definitely next to each other and have been like that since day one. I read somewhere to put the litter boxes on opposite sides and give food on the closest sides, and that is what I've been doing. They also switch daily, play in the same area separately, use the same toys during play time. 

I mentioned awhile ago that I was going to get a second ex-pen so I could divide up the play area and have separate play time at the same time. (I screwed up and bought what I thought was a pen and pen mat, but it was just the stupid mat. Ugh stupid confusing Amazon.) Would that still be something that might help? At least they'd get double the play time they are getting individually now.. But I haven't really heard of that kind of suggestion anywhere, so I don't know..

Thanks again, guys. Hopefully I'll get a second (third? fourth?) wind for this whole bonding thing in a couple days!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay guys, I am so dumb! So the way my apartment is set up, I have the rabbits in this alcove across from my bedroom door. Well, "Doc's" cage, the bigger one, is in the alcove, "Rory's" smaller one is just outside it. (I call them that only to differentiate between the two, they are switching daily.) I slid Doc's out when originally setting up when Rory came home so they could see each other. The problem with the positioning of these cages is from Rory's cage, a rabbit can see the living room play area, from Doc's, a rabbit cannot see the play area. I was just standing in the living room staring at my set up and remembering a post I made about how both rabbits go crazy only when Doc is out and Rory is in. Well DUH, that's the only time they can see each other during play time! When it's Rory's turn out, Doc is in "his" cage farther back towards my room and it's harder for them to see each other. The way I have their switching schedule makes it so Doc is in the smaller cage at night, when both buns are housed and not in the play area at all. I could switch up their schedule, buuut it'd probably make things easier if they were generally closer during separate play time.

OKAY second/third/twelfth wind is back - I just texted my roommate to see if I can move the buns' cages into the living area in front of the fire place. (We don't really use the fire place, haha.) Anyway, this way they will be able to see each other while one is in the cage and one is out. I'm assuming this will put things in a positive direction. From what I can tell from Michelle's blog and pictures, Hippo and Phoenix have a similar set up going on.

I'll take before and after pictures of each set up in relation to play area. I hope nobody judges "Rory's" smaller cage. It's just the extra I was using as a travel cage awhile back and not something I wanted to have become as permanent as it has - from their shelter dates I assumed their bonding would go much quicker. (When you assume you make an Ass out of U and Me.. That makes me the ass, hah.) I would use pens, but Doc seriously needs a roof over his head or else he'd be all over this apartment whenever the mood strikes him. Anyway, I am planning on an NIC cage for after they are bonded. (I love Lisa's, I know she got it pre-made, but will definitely be looking to it for my own design! Also, I love the flooring Michelle used for her NIC pens, that'll be a must for me because of my carpet. I'll check Amazon, but any idea where those came from?)

Okay, time to take some pics of our old set up and work on our new set up once my roommate gives the green light! Should be fine, she's barely ever here.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 24, 2013)

Lyndy, the great thing is you´re still positive and I think that that´s the most important thing when you´re bonding the buns as I think our energy does transfer to them and negative feelings are not good. I think your ideas for their set up will make a big improvement, it will be good to see the photos and then Michelle can chip in with what she thinks as she´s going through the same thing now. 

Whoever said being a bunny slave was easy...sometimes it drives me mad especially on days when they´re all being naughty but they are so worth it and bonding issues are particularly difficult but I am sure that they will be OK and we will see them together. Patience is a necessity when you have bunnies so just take it easy and it will work out.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay guys, thank you all again for the support! I feel much better tonight in going forth with my new plan. The buns are all moved in to their new spot in the apartment. I'm sure tomorrow morning I'll open up my bedroom door and get a bit of a shock in not seeing them right there, but I'll adjust, hahaha. They're just in their respective cages looking around from their new point of view.. So funny how they always check everything out, even when they aren't running around. It's been ten minutes or so, they're showing new interest in each other. I might let Aurora out in a bit. I figure I'll let her go first so she doesn't get upset at Doc getting the first run - since she's the only one openly displaying hostility, I'm guessing she's the more sensitive one in this situation.





The old set up. (Aurora was out at the time.) As you can see, it would be difficult for either bun to see a whole lot of the other, depending on where they were in the cages.





The view the old set up had of the play area in the living room. It's not really visible from where the big cage was at all. (Pardon the clutter and the oddly placed wicker chair and fireplace tools.. Those have to leave the living room when the buns are out, especially that chair as it is basically just a gigantic rabbit chew toy!)





New cage set up! Now they can have a full view of each other at all times including separate play time.

I feel really bad at displaying how small that stupid spare cage is. I bought it for D&D originally because you can add others to it really easily, but it came all banged up with doors falling off. I told Amazon and they refunded me and said I could just throw it away, so I kept it as a spare travel cage. Anyway, I hate having to make them share it as a semi-permanent situation until bonding is completed, but at this point I'm wary at changing any living conditions more than I absolutely have to. 

Some more pictures for your viewing pleasure!





Doc is an amazing DBF-er. Sometimes I get startled seeing him like that and yell at him to make him sit up right away, he's so good. (Anyone who's found a rabbit looking like that for real knows it's no fun..) Anyway, I tried to open the door and snap another, but he heard me, of course.





Doc taking an epic bunny nap. I swear, this little guy doesn't know the meaning of a rough day. If I had a picture for every time I caught him in a moment of insane relaxation, I'd need a dozen more external hard drives.





Bunny butts! This was shortly before last night's scuffle.. It did look promising at this point, Rory did turn herself around to be completely next to Doc!





Some cute bunny earrings my parents got me! They went on a trip last weekend to Arizona for spring training with some family friends. The rabbit on the earrings reminds me of Dora - she was half lop and usually had one ear askew. <3


----------



## Azerane (Mar 25, 2013)

Best of luck with the new set up, I should think it will certainly help for them to be able to see each other during play time


----------



## lyndym (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Azerane! That is what I am hoping for!

Just a quick update before bedtime..

I let the buns settle in for a bit then gave each 20-25 minutes of play time to include the new living situation for the first time. Rory went first. She would go up to Doc's cage a fair amount, and he was waaay interested in her. There was a little bit of nipping going on.. A good enough amount for me to find stressful, but they weren't too bothered by it. A few times I went up to give a treat to each to distract from/discourage the nipping. (Good idea? Bad idea? I have no idea!) I thought I was stressed out from watching them in the Doc-caged and Aurora-out situation, but then Rory went back and Doc came out.. Oh dang!! Aurora was NOT happy to see Doc having some run time. Typically when he gets play time, he has this little routine of checking out the whole area for the first several minutes. (No matter how familiar with a place he is, he's a thorough checker, haha.) Aurora was going INSANE in her cage and running back and forth following him. He would come check her out same as she did to him during her play time, but instead of nipping of equal quality on each side, she would violently claw at Doc through the bars in addition to attempting to nip him. He would still just be more polite about it and "kiss with teeth" as Chris would say. I went over to calm them both a few times, being careful to pet and address Rory first because she might think I'm on "Doc's side" just because he was out at the time. Anyway, Doc really didn't seem to care how violent Aurora was - a couple times she'd start going crazy at his close proximity, and he'd just nip casually at her then turn to groom himself for a minute, and then leave. Once he even went back into his own cage and DBF-ed straight after she tried to massacre him through the bars! I guess it's good he doesn't really seem to mind all that much?

How much should I be allowing them to nip through the bars like that? It has only happened in this new situation of one being out and the other being in the cage, when separated in the cages they are far enough away to not get physical contact.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 25, 2013)

The new setup is definitely better. One suggestion though....is there a way to have both their cages the long way? You want the biggest sides of their cages together so it allows them to see each other/be near each other the most. But obviously still keep the cages a few inches apart.

As far as the nipping while out playing....no I would not allow this. I would get a spray bottle and give a quick spray when they start nipping. And the food is a good idea. Eating is a bonding activity. It would be most ideal to get them to munch on the food together so which ever bun is out put his/her treat next to the other ones cage in hopes that they won't nip but instead start associating munching on a fabulous treat with the other bun.

In a way it's good they had this much action during free run time. It means they can see each other out better. It sounds as though Aurora's territorialness is quite present since she got upset seeing Doc out. She may believe that to be HER free run space and wondered why he was in it. But thats okay and normal. You just will want to work on that aspect. Let Doc out first, she needs to get used to the idea that it's his space too.

I see some very good things with this new setup. Stay positive. It will happen! Keep us updated!

And cute earrings btw. I've been on the hunt for a bunny necklace and I've realized how hard they are to find


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 25, 2013)

I would agree with everything Lisa said, (Including the cute earrings ) but yes, it would be much better to have their cages facing the same length and even potentially closer, just so they can touch whiskers but they cannot nip or pull fur or bite if they wanted to. 

My buns would LOVE nipping each other through the bars when I first got them next to each other during their out times... It caused a lot of issues and I had to block off their cages with cardboard for the first few weeks while they got adjusted to each others scent and I didn't date them at all for 1 month. I also switched cages daily. Sometimes, I see Phoenix still go to nip at Hippo through the bars and I make sure I stop it! I don't spray her I just watch very closely and I will go kneel down where she is and simply stroke her to calm her down and move her face away. Normally it ends up very well with them laying next to each other without a problem. 

I know it's tough since online, there is different advice on bonding every where you look and some places suggest you should let a little fur fly to allow them to establish dominance but I found with my two it ended in them fighting. Now I avoid any nips or fur pulling at all costs and it's really really working. They're not so bad and I think Phoenix is working on her nipping problem because she hasn't nipped me in a while  I actually thought maybe I would allow one nip to see if they can handle it and they definitely couldn't so I didn't date them for a few days after now they're right as rain so to speak. 

I know you really want them together, if you go back through the middle of my blog when I got Hippo, I tried to rush it and it really ended in frustration and tears (lol) for me! Now they both have separate out times but they're not hostile with each other anymore so I don't need to watch them like a hawk, at first it was a PITA.... 

I honestly noticed a HUGE difference and improvement when I modified their cages to be lengthwise so they were forced to spend time closer together whether they liked it or not because right now with your cage set up it looks like doc can only go see Aurora when he feels like it which will prolong the process. 

Sorry for the documentary! 

Oh and Aurora is probably just territorial since most females have that problem, Phoenix is the exact same way.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you should go with what Michelle says as she´s had the most recent experience with this type of bonding and seems to have encountered the same problems. 

I agree on the nipping, it can become more full blown and you can end up with a serious fight on your hands and that´s not good so unless you know it´s not going to go any further, you should always try to stop it. Mine do sometimes nip but they are quite good in that they will then go their separate ways and that´s it but I´m quite good at reading them now so I can see the signs. 

It is a long process but better to do it bit by bit than try to rush and go backwards rather than forwards. Small steps will eventually lead you to the finishing post. We´ll be here cheering you on all the way. 

Love the earrings as well.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

I just read through you're blog. I'm sorry you lost Dora she seemed like a sweet bun.

I don't know much about bonding but I really hope these two will work out together. Don't give up hope!

And beautiful bunny earrings BTW.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 27, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit - Thanks for reading! And for your kind words on Dora, she was super sweet. <3 I will not give up hope!

Thanks for the earrings compliments, hahaha. The vendor my mom got them from included an Etsy card, so she must also sell on Etsy. If you've never been on that site, it's great! So many cute handmade things. I think it might have been Lisa mentioning she wanted a rabbit necklace, I'm sure Etsy has lots of options!

The new set up seems to be working out nicely, though now I can no longer sit back and enjoy a relaxing rabbit play time! If I even try to sit on the couch I'm up every minute or so policing the nipping situation, so mostly I've just been sitting on the floor near the cages. 

As per everyone's suggestion, I turned the large cage long ways the morning after I moved everything. They're the same length, so each bun is fully visible to each other at all times. 

Aurora's still been the more aggressive one by far, but only when Doc is out and she is in. She's toned it down a lot though, so that's good. Doc's tried to kiss with teeth several times, mostly when he's in and she comes over to check him out. It looks more innocent to me when he does it vs. when Rory nips and claws, haha. I think it was last night, Doc went to see Rory and right as I went to make sure they behaved, he put his head down close to hers through the cage! I pet him and reached awkwardly through the top of the cage to pet her, too. 

So mostly that's how things have been going. I sit on the floor with little carrot bits handy to occasionally give out when the bun on play time goes up to the bun inside. Aurora definitely puts her ears back every time Doc comes over, but she'll calm down after I come moderate. Sometimes I interact physically with the closets bun, or I just talk to them and things calm down. I have a spray bottle for when things get heated. 

Actually, I just posted this and then got some pretty good pictures of them "together." Doc is out, Aurora is in. He came up to her, so I gave the last bits of carrot out since it's almost my bed time. I started petting him, and he immediately put his head down for me. Rory seemed interested, so I started giving her head and nose scratches through the bars. She didn't settle as much as Doc, who was practically in loaf position, but she was purring a bit too. This lasted for a good few minutes, and even after Doc got up to chew some toy, she stayed in a relaxed position for a bit. 

Everyone else's blog has interesting stuff going on, I need something to tell you all about! I sadly don't do anything super interesting. I should just make stuff up and see if anyone catches me.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 27, 2013)

It sounds to me that it´s positive, they´re not getting into any real scraps and it´s normal for them to be a bit nippy which is why you´re right to nip it in the bud. But the end sounded good that they were both fairly settled and contented. 

Can´t wait to see the pics and yes, no relaxing bunny time when you´ve got them to supervise. Same happens here still when I let Snowy and Houdini out together although I´m relaxing a bit more now as they seem to be fairly comfortable with each other and are good at turning away if they have a little niggle.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 27, 2013)

It seems to be going in the right direction. I think in the end these two will be bonded. And the setup does look a lot better.

Yes, post the pictures. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 28, 2013)

LOL... it's okay, I don't do anything interesting either! 
Sounds like fantastic progress though! As long as you're consistently making sure no nipping is being done through the bars, the behavior should settle down fairly quickly!  
I think you should post a picture of them side by side.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 28, 2013)

It sounds like they're making good progress! 
I can't wait to see the pictures! 

My life isn't that interesting either. It only seems interesting because I have one crazy animal and a crazy brain. hahaha. 

Ugh, please don't talk about etsy. I can't go on there because then I'll definitely buy something! Its bad enough that I have a strange love for pinterest and I'm on it way too much. And doing the crafts I see on there. My life is filled with enough internet crafts and goodies.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay guys, I have some pretty good pictures from the past few days of play time in the new set up. Better things every day!






All settled in, sort of hanging out!





I think this was the first night in the new set up.. Rory's a little wary, Doc just wants to say hello.





They're like, okay, I guess we'll loaf together.





Tonight, she laid down right next to him! 





Then later, she gave him a flop!  

There has been no nipping recently, knock on wood, but I have been really policing them. I haven't seen either one really go in for a nip, but I'm not sure if they would were I not hovering right over them all the time, hahaha. Rory's even calmed down a little with the incessant cage chewing and clawing!

Does anybody have any Easter plans? I'm going home for a Saturday night dinner with my parents and some family, and Sunday afternoon a bunch of my friends are having a pot luck brunch. I have to find something to bake! I much prefer baking to cooking, and oh man Morgan, Pinterest really helps on that one. Sometimes I go on there and look at the food page when I'm hungry late at night and say I'm looking at food porn, bahaha.

Well, now Doc is out, and ahhhh, the poor little guy.. He really wants Rory to love him. I was giving carrot bits and talking to them right outside Rory's cage, and they were each sticking noses through the bars because of the carrots. Then he goes and puts his head down because he thinks she can groom him, so I start petting him, and he starts purring like crazy. Makes me a little teary every time! It's okay, Little Guy, we're working on it!


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 29, 2013)

Awh those pictures look great!! They look very comfortable with each other and the set up seems to be working well  

Okay, now I'm thinking WTF.... I just read your post on Lisa's blog and you eat Pho.... Luke and I are huge fans of it. 
Actually I'm not going to lie, I went to a club last night and we came home at 4/5am but we had to stop at a Pho place first... best soup EVER. 

As for Easter plans, I believe my whole family is just gathering at my mothers house on Sunday morning for traditional Easter breakfast even though we didn't really do any of the other traditional things this year like prepare a basket and have it blessed etc. 

I just re-read your last paragraph about Doc... Poor guy, sounds like a real sweetheart though!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 29, 2013)

Awww! They look much more comfortable together! Poor Doc, he just wants to be loved! It looks like they're making moves towards loving each other. 
I can't wait until they're together, they're so handsome together.

BTW, what is Pho? Is that a Asian food place? I don't think we have those in my general area. Michelle, you stopped at got soup at 5am? You sound like ME! haha. When I was a teen, I would drunkenly eat tacos at like 6 am before going to work. LOL

We aren't doing anything for Easter, unless my MIL has something planned. She probably does, because she's THAT kind of perfect b*tch. lmao. She can work 80 hours and be in 3 cities, but still come home to make an easter basket and food for the family. I hate her. hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, I was thinking that, what is Pho ??? 

Not doing anything for Easter as working, have been working today and tomorrow and part of Sunday so my Easter this year has been cancelled lol. Can´t say I miss the procession anyway, saw them all years ago and they´re the same every year. People lining the streets and the images of Mary, Jesus, other saints going by and very solemn. I remember in Seville one year coming back to a friend´s house at 5 in the afternoon and people were already lining the streets, had chairs and a picnic and the procession doesn´t leave the church until about 10pm. And then, we had to wait until 3.30 am when it went past the end of our street. The statue and the cape and all those candles were lovely but I was not that impressed. It always seem weird to me anyway as all the Nazarenos who follow the processions remind me of the Ku Klux Klan except their pointy hats are dark mauve or black...first time I saw it, it was a real shock. That is Holy Week in Spain. By the way, Antonio Banderas was in the procession on Sunday night in Malaga dressed as a penitent and he was at another ceremony yesterday for the foreign legion being made an honorary member...what a mine of information I am lmao.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 29, 2013)

Lyndy, how rude forget to say how much I love the pics. They both look really laid back but Doc is looking for lurve....I´m sure she´s already fallen for him but is playing hard to get. Body language looks good and they are such a handsome pair. Can´t wait to see them together.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 29, 2013)

Oooh they look so cute together. I love Rory's little wary face. And pho...yum. I love pho. Dang, now I'm craving it!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 29, 2013)

No seriously guys...wtf is pho?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 29, 2013)

Aww, they're so cute! Looks like they're slowly warming up to one another


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 29, 2013)

Pho is soup. Really epic noodle soup.


----------



## lyndym (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay first of all I have to laugh since I thought Qtip's post said "Really ethnic noodle soup."  But pho is amazing! It's pronounced like "fuh," it's Vietnamese noodle soup. The noodles are rice noodles, not like pasta, so they're a little lighter. It's all cilantro-y and has onions and sprouts, you can get all kinds of meats in it.. Usually beef or pork, and usually thinner slices that can sometimes come rare and cook themselves more in your bowl. Actually, I've been veggie for the past ten months or so, so I get mine with vegetables and tofu, but the non-veggie broth is SO GOOD. Kind of sweet-spicy? I don't know a lot about cooking. Anyway, it's delicious. I'm going tonight!

Thanks for the lovely comments, everyone! I agree - they do look so much more relaxed, especially Aurora. This afternoon I came back to find that they had re-arranged the litter boxes' positions and were sitting right next to each other! I took a picture because they were sitting with ears up in the exact same way since they heard me open the door, I'll include it in my next upload. 

Michelle - Okay, I'm pretty sure the first time I had pho, Luke took me. He loves pho. I love going to eat with him because he enjoys any type of food! I dated a guy several years ago that would basically go eat at Chili's and that's it. (Ugh, to this day I will not go to a freaking Chili's.) Luke cracks me up when we get pho, he'll take an equal amount of noodles, veggies, and meat in the spoon and put a dollop of plum sauce or hoisin sauce or whatever on it. Every single bite goes this way for him. He is ridiculous. I've never had late night post-outing pho before, but I'm sure it's perfect after a long evening! One of my friends swears by it when she's hung over, but for some reason, at that point I just want fries. Bahaha.

Morgan - Doc so wants to be loved. I could tell even before Rory came home, he would purr way easily at pets. He usually did, but now it's like, BAM, instant rabbit paradise for him. He's just a big cuddler! Oh man your MIL sounds crazy, I don't think I could ever put a whole meal together, even if I had all the time in the world! Kind of like my mom, but I'm glad we're just doing Saturday night post-Easter dinner at a restaurant. We (she) usually cooks for our family (her, Dad, and me) and my grandma, great aunt, and aunt/uncle on my dad's side, but she and my dad decided to forgo traditional Easter dinner and hang out with their friends at the beach for a pot luck on Sunday. (They go every Sunday morning! It's like their church, hahaha. My dad's a surfer.) Anyway, dinner is usually a big production because my aunt and uncle have a strange diet where they basically eat plain chicken and plain veggies and no butter or garlic, so she's always making regular dinner and other dinner for them. (Also they don't drink, so we awkwardly bring our own wine and drink it ourselves when they host Thanksgiving.) It's a lot of work. Plus I've been trying out being vegetarian for the past while, so she'd probably be freaking out about that, even though I don't really care if there's a separate meal for me, I'll just eat whatever else is there that's non-meat! I like how you were seriously wanting to know what pho is, bahaha. Do you think you could find a place near you? That's what's great about living in LA, we have every cuisine imaginable! I tried Ethiopian food awhile back and am itching to go again, it was so tasty!

Chris - All those Easter events sound pretty cool. I'm not religious, but being able to see stuff like that would be really interesting to me. I always forget that other countries have these ceremonies for holidays since the American versions are always more commercialized. Not that I'm complaining, I love dying eggs and eating candy! I hope I'll be in another country for a big holiday some day. And in your response to the pics, yes, body language is definitely much improved! I think I realized that when I posted them, but after reading your comment, I scrolled up to double check and feel that much better about them!

Let's all get pho, you guys.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for explaining Pho to me Lyndy and Tippy's mom! haha. I LOVE foreign food. I love Vietnamese food, my moms good friend was vietnamese and when I didn't eat meat, she made me rice things and tofu every week. She was amazing. I live like 20 minutes away from Charlotte, which is a lot of different restaurants. When we lived in downtown Charlotte, my mom and I used to eat at a Thai restaurant like every night. It was SO good, that was when I was like 12. haha. 
We're going to Pittsburgh next week and I think they have a Pho there. I might have to go and get some epic ethnic noodles! 

I didn't eat meat for like 2 weeks. If I even tried to eat it, I would get way sick and it was terrible. I had to wean myself back onto meat. I lost a ton of weight while not eating meat. I ate rice and tofu a lot and it was SO good.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 30, 2013)

whitelop said:


> No seriously guys...wtf is pho?



LOL... I don't normally drink, and last night was a serious exception which I had gotten into an altercation with the bouncer (complete ego trip!) and so I was so mad I was like HONEY, WE ARE STOPPING TO GET PHO... 

Pho is a Vietnamese soup that is a traditional dish in the south of Vietnam which is the French speaking part. A lot of the recipe is heavily influenced by the French cuisine and I can't remember what the dish is called but it's specifically like a Beef broth soup, which is exactly what this dish is. 

Theres so many varieties of it. Like it's all standard beef broth base and you can get different varieties of beef in there like brisket and you can also get beef tendon, tripe, lightly fat beef, rare beef. It can also be made with chicken, seafood (such as mussels, shrimp, crab, fish) or it also comes in a veggie version. The noodles are rice noodles and it is traditionally eaten with a little bit of basil and something that looks like dandelion but tastes like cilantro I can't remember and I always squeeze some lime in there with some chili paste  

YEAH... I went there... I LOVE this soup and we have an obsession.... as in, before we were trying to save a little bit, we used to eat there EVERYDAY.... I'm sorry I just took this blog over with my Pho post but it totally deserves some recognition. 

If you can try it, go for it! I think you'd love it! You can find it at any vietnamese restaurant. Also, Vermicelli is a very popular and versatile dish. ... Morgan, Canada takes your head to the crazy place.... Food takes mine there !! arty:

I'm not going to change my post because I got so into it, but I just re-read the updated posts to the blog...


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 30, 2013)

It sounds fabulous but have no idea where we could get it over here...don´t even think I´ve seen a vietnamese restaurant in our área :cry1:It´s not fair. That would be great for my sister as she´s coelic so we do get rice noodles at home and rice pasta and we call eat it. I shall have to google and see if there is a vietnamese restaurant anyway around here. 

When I see Doc now, he justs makes me want to pick him up and cover him in kisses. I love cuddlebuns so yes he is like Snowy :bunnyhug:


----------



## lyndym (Mar 31, 2013)

All this talk is making me want pho again, and I just had it AND it's super late and I shouldn't be hungry.. It was delicious as always last night. Four of us went out and got pho and two carafes of sangria, and we each paid just over $10! Amazing. I had to restrain myself and not order spring rolls as well, but man I wish I did because now I could be having a leftover one!

Morgan - Did you not eat meat for 2 weeks because your body wouldn't let you, or do you mean you stopped for a couple weeks and then your body had a hard time starting again? If your body randomly wouldn't let you, was something wrong? I've never heard of that before! I laughed when you said you lost a lot of weight, because I've stayed pretty much the same since cutting out meat.  It wasn't for weight loss, but it would've been nice! Though, I haven't gained weight either, so I guess that's good.. Lots of vegetarians start gaining because they only eat pasta and stuff. I try and keep the "veggie" in "vegetarian" for the most part. You should definitely try and find some pho, I'm sure you'll love it, especially if you already love Asian cuisine! Have you ever had Vietnamese sandwiches?? I forget what they're called, something that starts with a B, but OMGILOVETHOSETOO. I should make tofu more often since I'm veggie, but it always comes in this huuuge cube and then I never use all of it and it sits weirdly in its own water in my fridge for awhile.. hahaha. One time I got a pack of tofu that said to change the water every day. What the what?

Michelle - I thoroughly enjoyed your pho post, please continue to take over my blog with food ramblings! I am intrigued as to the altercation with the bouncer that you hinted at.. bahaha, anyway, it's really not cilantro in pho?? I totally thought it was! And I forgot the chili paste.. I put so much chili paste in my pho. I start with a couple spoonfuls (btw, totally love the tiny chili paste spoons!) and just put more in as I go. Luke is kind of a spicy food wimp, but I love obliterating my taste buds. 

Chris - I hope you can find some pho! Though I'm sure you have tons of great foods that we don't have! What are some things that you were introduced to when you first moved to Spain? And awww, it warms my heart that you want to cuddle Doc.  He would definitely love to make friends and be covered with kisses! He is definitely a ladies man. Though, he's quite chummy with my friend Alex as well, so he's not at all discriminating with who shows him affection. 

Baking some lime bars for the Easter brunch potluck tomorrow! I hope they come out okay - my hand mixer is terrible, and the cream cheese didn't get quite as blended as I would like. I wish I had one of those awesome Kitchenaid standing mixers! Too bad I don't have like $400 lying around, bah. Anyway, it should be a lot of fun tomorrow, it's just a bunch of music students from school gathering in a park with food and drink. I'm actually going to get up early and practice beforehand because I know I'll be too lazy in the afternoon when we all split!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 31, 2013)

What are Lime Bars?  The Kitchen Aids are pretty awesome, my mum has one, works quite well and though it's still noisy, it's 10x quieter than her old one that worked amazing but she'd had for years and years. Wish I had one because then I'd be able to make pavlova <3

How are the bunns doing? They seem like they're starting to warm up to each other. I'm glad you've found a routine that's working for them and shifting their cages to the play area seems to have helped as well.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 31, 2013)

Hotel downtime before our flight home so I'm getting caught up!

Love the new pics of doc and aurora. Did I miss it before,,are docs eyes blue? They look so pretty! They really are such a gorgeous couple. I can't wait til they are "married".

Sounds like some great progress is being made! No nipping anymore yay! I think the laying down next to each other especially after their progress is an I kinda like you sign instead of a I'm more relaxed than you sign 

I've never had Pho soup but I have heard of it and I'm sure I would like it. I eat ANYthing. I'm the least pickiest eater on the planet and I tend to be mildly annoyed by adult picky eaters haha. Like adults that are scared to try certain things....how can that be!?!? Like, even if don't like it what are you afraid is going to happen??? My hubby used to be kinda like that but I've changed him over the years.

No Easter plans for us since we are traveling on Easter Sunday. We aren't into organized religion anymore either so no church for us. My family and my hubby's family are both extremely religious so they will be going to church. If we were in town I would have hosted Easter dinner, usually I make a ham and all the sides. Planning a big meal isn't that difficult once youndo it a few times. I enjoy hosting big family dinners now


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 31, 2013)

Lisa, your trip has gone really quick, can´t wait to hear about the rest of the places you visited. 

Doc just has that look and I just love him and would love to cuddle him. 

I sometimes think I´d love to be a vegetarian but I do like my red meat now and again although I don´t eat it very often, mostly chicken and turkey. I do love veggies though. Do you still eat dairy ??

When I first came here, lots of things I hadn´t eaten before. They do loads of stews and broths with lentils, chickpeas, beans and other pulses and I love them now. They are quite substantial though as they also use veggies and meat as well. I also started to eat much more fish and seafood as it was always available. I´ve tried all kinds of shellfish, some I love and some I can´t eat, especially the raw ones but I do and have tried absolutely everything. I don´t think there is anything I haven´t tried that I´ve been offered. I was having lunch years ago at a hotel where I used to help the manage with translating and when we sat down, two of the accounts staff ordered steaks but the chef said he´d made something special for us so I didn´t feel I could refuse. I asked him what he had and he offered me either pigs trotters or tripe.....aaarrrgghhh, I don´t like tripe and had never tried pigs trotters so I had those. Yuk....they were awful, all jellyish and I spend the whole time cutting them up and pushing them about my plate and when he asked I said they were lovely. Really wished I´d had the steak lol.

I have also found that the Spanish all have a very sweet tooth. I take sugar in my tea but find so many of their cakes and desserts far too sweet for me and just can´t eat them.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know how I missed the update on this blog days ago! But I did. 
Anyway, Lyndy, I stopped eating meat for 2 YEARS, I mistyped earlier because I'm dumb. Yes YEARS! hahaha. It was great, thats how I lost weight because it was a long period of time. I can't even remember why I started eating meat again. 

Here is a list of mexican dishes made meatless. I thought of you when I saw it on pinterest. I love mexican food and I'm going to say since you live in LA you have to love it too. 
http://www.thegardengrazer.com/2013/04/mexican-made-meatless.html


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL.... no that's not really cilantro in the Pho... both of us love chili paste and Luke (mine) loves to get some red chillis to cut up into his soup because it's really not spicy enough for him, he's a little overboard sometimes. 

That altercation was more along the lines of, had a little too much to drink, for no reason, left the club, the bouncer wouldn't let me come back in after letting him know I had a friend inside with all my possessions for the night and my keys to my house, so I told him where to go and to take his ego there with him.... ahhaha he really didn't like me after that since all the other people outside started yelling with me so I started like a mini riot. Anyways, Luke was super embarrassed. I don't know why I get so roudy when I drink! It's so bad, it's not like once or twice it's like SOMETHING happens all the time, doesn't have to be good or bad necessarily but I always manage to stir something crazy up.... 

ANYWAYS, how are the buns doing?!! how are the dates going?!


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 3, 2013)

Michelle I never would have guessed that would be something you would do! Hahahaha you seem so reserved and in control and self disciplined! 

Chris I'm envious of all the fish/seafood you have access to over there. As I've said before it's my favorite food. I think I could eat it everyday!


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 3, 2013)

Lisa, I leave my self discipline for the rest of the week. All about mind control and will power


----------



## whitelop (Apr 3, 2013)

Michelle, I wish I could blame my rowdiness on drinking...too bad, its just me.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 3, 2013)

I was just laughing because Lyndy hasn't posted since 3/31 and here we all are on her blog chatting about Michelles drinking, chris's seafood in Spain, Morgans rowdiness, hahahahha. thanks for letting us "use" your blog Lyndy! :roflmao:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 3, 2013)

Haha, we just take them over....I love fish and seafood but don´t eat enough of it. That will be remedied next week as my sister loves it as well. 

Hope Doc and Rory and OK and hope their dates are going well ??


----------



## lyndym (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, haven't been on in a bit.. Things are getting pretty busy with school since the year is coming to close and we have tons of performances and everything. It also didn't help that SOMEBUN (Doc, that rascal) bit straight through my laptop cable earlier this week. I was so upset. I know how fast their teeth are, but I practically followed him around the coffee table right after he went in order to get him away from the cable, and he got to it anyway. Grrr. Luckily someone at school had a spare, so now I'm able to use my computer again! Surprisingly enough, this is the first cable casualty I've had in 2.5 years of bunnies!

Our Easter potluck picnic was really fun, even though the weather was totally crappy! We were in this huge park high up on a hill overlooking downtown LA and Dodger stadium. (Boo Dodgers, go Giants! Went to a game the other day, it was a great win for us!) The rain threatened a few times and it ended up getting pretty chilly and windy towards the end, though. 

Also, totally thought of everyone last night because I went to get pho AGAIN. Also brought home some spring rolls that I'm gonna eat soon, nomnomnom. 

Rabbit-wise, nothing too new is going on. It is funny how differently Doc and Rory each act depending on who is out and who is in, though. If Doc is out, Rory follows him rapidly as much as she can from the cage. She's a little less defensive when he comes up to see her, though. When she's out, he'll randomly take notice of her but generally is chill about the situation. When they stick noses though the bars at each other, Doc tries to kind of nibble/groom Rory's nose. She doesn't seem to mind, sometimes she even looks like she's thinking about bowing her head. She doesn't try to nibble or groom him though, she just tries to pull fur from his side or butt if his body is up against the cage. When she does this, she growls as well, which I'm not a fan of, but Doc doesn't seem to care - he doesn't retaliate or even notice, really!

Azerane - Have you ever had lemon bars? People usually have lemons bars instead of lime, but I made mine lime instead to be different.  It's a dessert with a crust (mine was made with brown sugar, butter, and crushed Nilla wafer cookies!) and the lemon or lime bit on top is cream cheesey and sprinkled with powdered sugar. Here's a link to the recipe I used if you want to see! They're tasty. http://www.ourbestbites.com/2008/04/creamy-lemon-bars/

Lisa - Doc's eyes are blue! People are always surprised they're not ruby. I always mention he has blue eyes when describing him to people because they always assume ruby! And yeah, what is with adult picky eaters? My ex seriously would not try anything new, I hated going to eat with him. I will try most anything, though I guess not meat dishes now, or things with banana because I can't staaand banana. I think the weirdest thing I've ever eaten was kangaroo! I was on an orchestra trip in Sydney. 

Chris - I still eat dairy and eggs, and occasionally sea food. I guess technically I'm a pescatarian. (Luke's family likes to kid me and call me an Episcopalian, bahaha.) I've been cutting down on the sea food though, but sometimes it's just easier like if someone's having me for dinner and they aren't vegetarian. Also, I don't know if I could ever give up sushi. All those stews in Spain sound amazing, and I'm jealous of the seafood of course. But wow, tripe and pig trotters?? Are pig trotters pig feet?? Gah. That sounds like a terrible situation to be forced to be polite and stomach something like that.

Morgan - Wow, 2 years is way different from 2 weeks, hahaha. That is a really long time! When you started meat again, did you have to ease into it with poultry and stuff, or could you go straight for a burger? Last week, I had my first official veggie burger. It was really tasty, from this great burger place, but it made me miss meat for the first time. I think mostly because I chose toppings that would've gone great on some cow (I had gruyere cheese and carmelized onions.) Anyway, still sticking with it, though! And you are correct, I looove Mexican food. Thanks for the link, I love making enchiladas, so I should try those out! Maybe next time Luke is in town. He doesn't eat enough veggies.. Last time he was here, we were hanging out snacking on veggies and hummus and he was surprised that they were so tasty. 

Michelle - You sound like a lot of fun to go out with, hahaha. Sometimes security at those places kind of are jerks and need someone to show them some 'tude! I mean, yeah lots of guests get waaay out of hand and are hard to deal with, but sometimes they don't let you do the simplest thing like go get your stuff or whatever.

You guys are all too funny, go ahead and use my blog! It was probably lonely while I was finding a new computer cable and everything.  What are everyone's weekend plans? I don't really get a weekend this time around since I'm playing in a student composer's recital tomorrow and our wind ensemble concert is Sunday afternoon. Really hate how they put wind ensemble on Sundays, way to ruin a weekend! I shouldn't complain though, it keeps me productive over the weekend I guess.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 6, 2013)

I think it´s so cool you play a musical instrument, Í used to take piano lessons at school and did some of the exams but it´s one of my big regrets that I stopped as I´d love to be able to play an instrument well.

Weather here wasn´t too great over Easter either so it spoiled things a bit and it´s been crap all week but the sun is shining today so everything looks much better. 

That is so funny with your two. Mine will grunt sometimes too if I do something they´don´t like so I do it more just to hear them as it´s such a funny sound lol. I remember Doc´s blue eyes, Snowy has red but sometimes they look a bit blue round the outside. I still think they look so similar....they are just such lovely little buns.

The lemon bars sound a bit like the way we make cheescake with a biscuit base and cream cheese mix to top it. It sounds lovely anyway and I love lemon and lime especially when they´re tangy. 

Food, now you´re making me hungry. I could actually go and eat the pizza that I brought home last night as I went out with a friend and couldn´t eat it all. Yes, pig´s trotters are pig´s feet...do not recommend them but it just shows how we are always polite so as not to hurt someone´s feelings. I felt a bit like that programme where they´re in the jungle and they have to eat all these disgusting things like bugs and insects and the last time they ate kangaroo testicles or even worse. I really don´t think I could that even if theý paid me...well, you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## lyndym (Apr 6, 2013)

The piano was my first instrument! I suppose it's that way for lots of people who move on to other instruments. I started when I was eight and played for about ten years. It really helped me in studying music to be familiar with the piano - lots of people only learn the clef of their primary instrument and struggle learning the other clef when studying music theory. I also played the flute starting in middle school for the band, which got me into an arts high school where I switched to bassoon. Now I have my bachelor's and master's degree in bassoon! It can be quite frustrating at times, for example we make our own reeds in order to play and that is something else entirely, but in the end it's always fun. Chris, how long did you play?

Rory's only grunted at me a handful of times, she usually saves it for poor Doc. Doc is so clumsy, speaking of Doc.. I think It was your blog, Chris, that I mentioned he does so many frustrating things where I'm pissed on the outside and laughing on the inside because he's really just being ridiculous. Just now I cleaned out his litter box and got it all set up and as soon as I let him in the cage, he jumped into the box all uncoordinated and landed on the side instead of in the center, so it tipped up right in his face and spilled litter everywhere. I was like, "NO ARE YOU SERIOUS I JUST SWEPT YOUR CAGE AHHH.. Hahahaha I can't believe how clumsy you are, hahahahhaa." Anyway, back to grunting.. Doc has never grunted at me, and neither did Dora. It offends me a little when Rory does it because the only other rabbit that has ever grunted at me was in the shelter I volunteered at and was the meanest thing ever. At least Doc doesn't seem to mind when Rory grunts at him.

I could never be on those shows where you eat crazy things. I have texture issues with food and some textures just make me a bit nauseous when the food is in my mouth. I'm not sure if you've ever tried boba tea, but that weirds me out.. It's cold milky tea with huge tapioca balls in it. You have to use a huge straw. The boba balls kind of pop in your mouth, and it's just not something I'm into eating! This makes me sound like a picky eater, but I'm really not. I'll try it even if it seems weird, unless there's banana or meat involved. 

Just went to the pet store to restock on hay, and they had adoptable bunnies there! I first noticed a big black one because of Dora, though she looked nothing like Dora except for the fur and eye colours. I guess I'll always be drawn to black buns because of Dora, but I for sure could never own one again. <3 Anyway, the lady was excited that I was looking, then immediately seemed put off when I said I already had two and wasn't looking to adopt. This has actually happened before with the rescue that used to bring rabbits to that shop - it's like they're over eager to adopt out rabbits and turn cold when they find out you've already done your part in saving a bun. It really offends me, actually. I tried to keep talking with her a bit, I mentioned the name of the rescue that used to come to the store, which was the one I ended up going to for Aurora. She was just like, "Oh, yes, I used to be affiliated with them, but now I work with HRS. It's actually a lot better for me to be associated with a much larger organization. But yes, Bunny Bunch is a good group too.." WHAT THE HECK. I never had this experience when visiting several different rescues in search of D&D, everyone was always so nice. Now every rescue bun lady I run into seems to be such a B whenever I say I already have buns. It just makes me feel really weird inside.. (I'm generally a very sensitive person, plus I'm PMSing right now, maybe that's why.. haha.) But yeah, don't make me feel bad that I've already saved rabbits!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, that is so interesting and now you´re really making me wish I´d perservered. I only studied for a couple of years cos my music teacher was real b**ch although she was quite old but a miserable old bag and she used to hit your knuckles if you hit the wrong keys...yes, awful really, instead of encouragement, punishment so I just gave up in the end. 

That is so funny with Doc, a clumsy bunny. I´d have been so mad if one of mine tipped over the litter box when I´d just finished cleaning but I´d have soon got over it. I´m a bit clumsy so I can sympathise. I´m always walking into things and knocking myself. Snowy and Houdini grunt but it´s never angry grunting as such and it does make me laugh. It´s just like get your hand out of the way or stop petting me when I´m trying to eat lol.

I like watching people eat crazy things but I couldn´t do it myself. On this one show, they have to eat the thing and swallow and you can see them gagging a lot of the time and it´s really yukky. I´d take one look and run. I´m not a picky eater either most of the time but there are some things I don´t like the texture of....anything that´s a bit chewy is not for me and I can´t eat oysters, I have tried but not for me really. 

That´s a bit weird with that woman from the shelter, you´d think that she´d be really glad you adopted yours and it would be a common topic of conversation. Maybe she´s on a quota and she has to get rid of them. You would think she´d be bunny friendly and happy to talk to someone else who´s feels the same. As we say in my part of the world in Yorkshire...there´s nowt so queer as folk...and in this instance it means strange lol.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh yay, someone else with a master's in an unconventional field. At least yours is like a talent though....but I bet you get some weird looks when you tell people what your degree is in?

All the people at the shelter here were really nice to me, even when I told them I wasn't looking to adopt another bunny...but I've worked with one shelter in another state that....was a bit more like your experience. And then you get some of the crazy foster parents, like the one my dad rescued his bunny from...you would think they'd screen fosters better. She had like 15 bunnies (and a bazillion cats) and only 10 places for them, so Smokey was living in a travel carrier...and not a big one. And yet, when we told the humane society (where we rescued her from) about it, they were so nasty to us for having something less than stellar to say about one of their fosters. 

Whoops, gotta go. Bunny biting belt loop. I think she wants to play. Or wants her chair back.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 6, 2013)

I played the piano for about 8 years! When my parents got a divorce and sold our house we had to sell the piano. I was 19 and so sad  I would love to play again.

That is strange about the rescue lady. I was thinking the same as Chris maybe she has a quota or something. You would think she would be interested/friendly to a bunny rescuer like you! But who knows....maybe she was PMSing too 

I would try any food as long as it's food. Like chococlate covered bugs or something, no way haha! But texture doesn't bother me. I've seen those shows where they are eating gross foods and gagging......I can't watch those though because of my emetophobia (remember that other thread, fear of vomit) but I've seen some of those shows serve up some weird stuff!

Archie is really clumsy too. Today he literally fell from the second floor of the condo down to the first. He landed on his back! And true to Archie nature he looked over at me and glared as if I had done something. I made sure he was okay but I was like "buddy that was all you don't get mad at me!" hahaha


----------



## lyndym (Apr 7, 2013)

Chris - That's absolutely terrible of your piano teacher! I've had my share of bad teachers.. I went through maybe 6 piano teachers, 2 flute teachers, and I've had 6 bassoon teachers. Actually 7 if you count the woman I came to study with for my master's degree who, 3 weeks into the semester, told me she was leaving her teaching position and was very sorry. I was so upset when this happened.. She had spent several weeks convincing me to be her student before the year started, and I was really enjoying lessons with her. I felt pretty abandoned and like maybe if I had been better she would have stayed. Oh well, my current teacher is great, so it all worked out in the end. Anyway, I've never had a teacher abuse me for mistakes! I'm so sorry for your experience, so often you hear of bad teachers ruining things for kids. 

Q-tip's mom - What did you get your master's in? I get a lot of weird looks from people about mine, lots of people don't know what the bassoon is or think it is the oboe instead. 

Lisa - Maybe you could get a piano and start playing again! Even a decent keyboard would work, I didn't get my piano until several years in. (Started running out of keys on the keyboard, which didn't have all 88. ) I bet your son would love it. That's how I started - My parents never forced me into lessons, but lots of girls in my girl scout troop played, and seeing them made me want to learn. Lots of people force their kids into it, and people I talk to now that abandoned lessons said they hated how their parents made them go to lessons and made them practice. I'm really glad I got into it all on my own. Luke, however, says he was glad his dad forced him into lessons even though he hated going at the time. 

Doc is so clumsy. Lots of the time it causes messes for me, like the litter box fiasco yesterday. He'll also suddenly become interested in the ceiling or something and periscope up in his cage.. then reach for the top and tip his head up.. then start arching back.. and he'll fall over backwards. It's pretty hilarious, and he is never bothered by it at all. He'll also just step into his water dish and be surprised his feet are wet. 

Maybe the adoption lady did have a quota, but I really did assume she'd at least ask something about my buns or something. (Also, Lisa, I think she was a little too old to be PMS-y.. bahaha.) I hope the quota thing doesn't cause them to adopt out to people that aren't ready for rabbits, or cause them to adopt two out that aren't bonded, like when I got D&D and was surprised when they started fighting later on. Still upsets me that the adoption lady did not mention there'd be issues after they got fixed. She really wanted them out of there.. I told her we didn't have any supplies yet and could we pick up D&D in a few days, and she said I could buy all the things I needed at the store we were in. It was one of those really boutique-y shops and probably would've cost an arm and a leg for a litter box. I'm sure the experience Q-tip mentioned definitely had a quota involved as well and they really just took anyone who was willing to foster without properly training them or anything. Ugh, it's really sad that what seems like a great thing sometimes ends up like that. And I really hope the woman helping me with Aurora and Doc wasn't just trying to get an adoption settled.. She kept saying all these positive things about how Rory was never aggressive and was the sweetest thing, and all I've seen her display towards Doc is aggression. :-/


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, my piano teacher was really awful, she should have never been allowed to teach but there you are. 

You never know nowadays how these things work but I hope they don´t have a quota, that would be awful as they really should check out the new owners, their setup and give loads of information about rabbits and what to expect. I´m sure Rory will settle down, her and Doc are certainly a lovely couple. 

I did laugh picturing Doc periscoping and falling backward...what a silly boy he is.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 8, 2013)

I know Lyndy I've considered getting a piano again. We have room for one now as we have a front living room that we rarely use......BUT.....it's my favorite room in the house! I read out there and there are big windows and a tall open ceiling and I love reading out there with the sun coming through the windows. It's a very Feng shui room for me I just like how everything feels in there with how the furniture is placed....anyway my whole point to this ramble is that I don't want to "mess up" that room with a piano! Haha. 

That is so funny aboutndoc falling backwards. One of those things you wish you could catch on video!


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 10, 2013)

Awh, I know she said Aurora never showed aggression but perhaps she never tried to have Aurora with another bunny. I mean, Phoenix does not have an aggressive bone in her body, she is the most laid back bun I have ever set eyes on, and I could probably literally throw her in the air and flip her around and she wouldn't care (not that i'd ever try!) but she did display signs of aggression towards Hippogryff when I got him. It's a female thing, normally females are more territorial but we all know Hipster is the grump in my household! 

Haahhaha Doc flipping onto his back reminds me of Phoenix, its like no matter how many times she periscopes, she always manages to fall and rock back and forth... she has learned to lean against things like walls/pens when she periscopes! 

I'm sure everyone would love a picture update soon


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 14, 2013)

How is everything here going?


----------



## lyndym (Apr 14, 2013)

Chris - Doc does it at least once a day that I witness. I guess sometimes he doesn't fully fall backwards, that's once in awhile, but he frequently ends up teetering onto his hind feet and getting this look of surprise on his face. "Why am I falling over, isn't it normal to reach my face back like this and remain perfectly balanced??" 

Lisa - I totally know what you mean about feng shui! I actually don't know anything about feng shui and how it works, but I do like to have everything arranged just so, and it's so nice when it's all set up and looks good. I think I saw you mention you're a clean freak awhile back on maybe your blog or someone else's.. I'm kind of like that too, where I can't just clean one thing. Like if I clean the bathroom, my room being dusty bothers me, so I'll have to dust. And along with dusting I will need to pick up clutter and also vacuum. Then I might as well clean the living room and kitchen while I'm at it, especially since if I'm vacuuming my room, I'll want to vacuum the living area so I don't track in dust/BUN FUR/HAAAY into my freshly-cleaned room. It's like If You Give a Mouse a Cookie, but with cleaning! 

Michelle - That does make sense about the aggression, but at the same time, Aurora was housed in a shared area with the two boys that were found with her. (From her litter, presumably the only surviving kits as no others were present.) I don't know if she was okay with them since she'd already been with them/they were from her litter? That's so cute about Phoenix leaning against things when she periscopes! Doc is nowhere near that intelligent.

Let's see if I have some pictures for you guys. It's been a busy couple of weeks to get the camera out, but I know I have some good ones!




Doc's butt. I don't know why he picked that particular place to stretch out, but apparently it was an extremely comfortable spot.




Rory loafing in her box. She actually looks just like a loaf of bread that's risen perfectly!




Her back legs are crossed!! What a little lady!! I originally busted out my phone to take a picture of the two of them (Doc is in the cage stretched out in a similar fashion) but then I noticed how Rory's lying and it cracked me up.




This also cracked me up. She was actually standing there for maybe 20 minutes, then she got into loaf position and stayed there for maybe 20 more minutes. She must have been feeling contemplative.

Luke was visiting this weekend, and yesterday we went for a walk through the Venice Canals. Yes, in LA! It's actually a neighbourhood with reeeally fancy houses all along these canals. Everyone's backyard is right onto the pathways that go along the canals, and they all have little docks where they put canoes and kayaks and stuff. No motor boats, the canals are maybe 2 feet deep at most! Anyway, I had never been, and I always like looking at crazy houses and thinking about which ones I'd want if I was a billionaire, too. We saw one house where you could see a projector hanging from below the second floor landing (that had a library with shelves to the ceiling) and figured out that they probably had a huge screen they could pull down in front of the window that was two stories tall and watch movies from the projector. So crazy. Though, people are always visiting the canals and walking around, so all the people that live in these houses have people practically in their backyards all the time.

There was a park in the middle of the canal neighbourhood with an area "for ducks only." We saw a mama duck with four babies! I had never seen baby ducks before, that I can remember anyway. I took lots of pictures on my phone and thought they were all blurry since the duckies were running around, but they actually came out pretty well!




When we first saw them, all the babies were huddled by mom. Then this one little guy started sneaking off, and mama duck would quack after him. Eventually they all got going and went to drink some water, and they all left the cutest little footprints!




Snuggling duckling!




They made the cutest little quacking noises.

I hope everyone else had a lovely weekend! Luke and I had a good time together, though it's always hard to end the weekend since we usually don't know when we'll see each other next. This weekend we actually were productive on Friday, whereas usually we just hang out every day and then have a really stressful Sunday afternoon/evening of trying to get stuff done once we're both back in our respective apartments, hahaha. Also, I should probably let you all know that we went to get pho on Friday night. I think I'm all pho-ed out for awhile!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 16, 2013)

I just love Doc´s butt, he is so funny and Rory is so pretty in both pics, I just love her color. The ducks remind me of a local park here when they have lots of ducks, geese, swans and you quite often see the ducklings, they are too darn cute.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

Loved the pictures! Docs butt looks so funny sticking out of that tunnel. And Rory looks so cute crossing her legs. I loved all the loaf positions she is such a cutie pie!

Those ducklings are so cute! I loved the pictures of them, especially the close up ones. They are so cute! And I loved how the mamma hen was trying to keep them with her.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 16, 2013)

Those baby ducks! AHHHHH! They're SOOO CUTE! I love baby ducks. They grow so quickly though, then they turn awkward and then their ducks. I actually really do love ducks, they're so funny. 
I LOVE the picture of Aurora in the bun loaf position! She looks so cute with her big ears and her no feet. Its such a great picture of her! 

It must be hard to be long distance. But then I look at my husband and watch the mess he makes and I think to myself...hmm..that could be nice for a period of time. I'm kidding because I can't be away from him for more than like a day or two, I miss him and I worry that he isn't eating right or that our house is burning down and he's asleep or that he hasn't feed my animals. So I could never be away from him! Ugh, but he makes me insane...but I guess thats what love is? We laugh a lot too, so its not all me being grumpy! 
And there is my life story! Jeez, its a long winded day today I think! Sorry for throwing up on you!


----------



## lyndym (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the lovely comments! I do put all the cutest pictures on here, though it's probably impossible for any bun to have a "bad photo" like us humans, hahaha.

Lisa - That's such a cute story about your baby ducks! Did they have names? Were you "grown up" about it when you had to give them back??  Also, I'm pretty sure I have anxiety as well. The more productive I am with anything, the more anxious I get about the things that I'm not getting to. Probably why I have to clean the whole apartment at once instead of one room one day and another the next. This happens when I'm practicing as well - I've been really focused on a few things lately, but am overly-anxious about the things I'm putting off, even though I'm putting in some great work with my bassoon! Gah. This semester for Luke and me has been really busy - we've actually only seen each other three times, with about a month apart in between each visit. Usually we switch off more, but he's been really understanding about my rabbit issues and been the only one making the drive this semester. (Typically I'd take D&D along every once in awhile and have my roommate watch them at other times. But Aurora is sensitive and really only responds positively to me and is shy with everyone else, plus it'd be hard for my roommate to give separate time out instead of a general rabbit playtime.) Long distance is hard! And it's harder when we don't see each other every couple of weeks, which is how I normally like it to be. To break down our relationship time line for you - we just passed the 4-year mark, the first year and a half was spent long distance between Santa Barbara and Pomona (2hr drive), then we spent a year living together during my first year of master's and Luke's year off, and now we've been apart again for a year and a half, this time between LA and San Diego. (He's in law school now.) Funnily enough, the drive from LA-SD is pretty much the exact same distance as SB-Pomona was. How ironic!  We had planned on my moving to SD after finishing my master's last May, but I ended up getting a full scholarship to stay at school for my graduate certificate, so we signed on for two more years of long distance. We have discussed the future before, I don't mind you asking! We're definitely looking to move back in together after the next school year is over. (It will be the last school year for both of us.) He wants to get into entertainment law, which has a lot of opportunities in LA, and LA is full of opportunities for me! We're hoping he gets a summer internship in LA this year, which means he'd spend the summer with me, too. Having already lived together for a year, we're positive about doing it again. We've discussed other things, like the big topic of engagement/marriage, but neither of us wants that during long distance or before our careers are off on a good start.

Chris - Once when I was a kid, I got bitten by a goose! And when Luke and I were in Europe, we took a bike ride down by the Danube. We saw some swans, and got really close to take pictures. We didn't see a guy walking his dog behind us, and all of a sudden, this one swan opened its mouth and stuck out its PURPLE TONGUE and GROWLED at the dog! It was terrifying. Also hilarious, and we spent a good part of the rest of the afternoon growling at each other.

Ilovemyrabbit - Doc will forever be the silly one. I feel like his cuteness is more geared towards the ridiculous side, and I'm always laughing at his little face (and butt, he's always sticking it out!). And of course, Rory will always be the pretty pretty princess, and she's so proper! The legs crossed, and her typical lounging position inside her cage is her with her little front paws exactly together under her face. Always a lady.

Morgan - I loved your reaction to the ducks! I actually thought of you and all your animals when I saw them, hahaha. I love the loaf picture of Rory too, she just looks so disapproving! Bahaha. Long distance is so hard, and I totally know what you mean about worrying while you're apart! Luke also makes me insane, but then I miss the things that drive me crazy. For example, he snores AND kicks in his sleep, and I get so grumpy on the nights he's more active and I keep getting woken up. I shove him really hard to get him to roll over, or I kick him back hahaha. But then when we're apart, I'd rather be woken up by snoring and feet than not at all! Don't ever worry about throwing up on me, I'm fine as long as it's life stories and not actual puke!! (Sorry if Lisa reads this and gets way grossed out!!) Anyway, yeah long distance is hard, but it's definitely taught me to be more independent. And it works well for us as we're both the type of person who keeps their friends even while in a relationship. (Haaate the type of people who get a bf/gf and all of a sudden they never hang out with anyone else anymore.) But I'm definitely ready to be back together again, since it's been a year and a half of being apart after a year of living together, and about three years of being apart total. With one year left! I just really hope he's able to work in LA over the summer, since I'll be here teaching.

Anyway, a bit on the buns.. I think Lisa asked in her last response what my next step will be. I am wondering myself! Every morning for the past while, I'll go out and find them sitting in the same exact loafing position as close as possible, right next to each other while separate. The cages are actually riiight next to each other, I'm sure if they were determined, they could get a good nip in and pull some fur, but that has never happened unless someone is out playing. I'm wondering if they aggression while playing (mostly Rory) is due to the fact they both want to be out and the one in is jealous? Rory is not near as aggressive when she is out and Doc is in.. 

Okay guys, I have to share this video. Luke showed it to me and we died. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpccpglnNf0[/ame]


----------



## whitelop (Apr 16, 2013)

I love the goat video! I love goats so much, they're so funny. They're like dogs. I'm actually trying to talk my husband into getting some goats, pygmy goats. When I was a kid, the way I got to ride horses was by taking care of goats. A whole herd of them. I had to feed them and milk them and give the babies bottles. I swear, there is nothing more precious that feeding a baby goat a bottle! haha. Its so funny and adorable. They follow you around when they realize that you're the caretaker, they bump into you and lick you. They were just so fun to be around. 
Now I REALLY want goats! One more goat story. So on the way to my in-laws house, there is this farm that has a few horses and a herd of goats. Well, they have a pasture to themselves and next to the pasture is a hay field. The hay is super green right now and growing. Well all last year and now, the goats get out of the fence and make their way to the hay field for the fresh green coastal grass. The other day, we saw the billy goat leading the whole herd to the field. He was walking and as he got like 30 feet from it, he took off running towards it and the whole herd started running, the babies and everything. They got to the middle of the field and I swear they looked so happy to be in the green grass! It was amazing. We sat at a stop sign for like 8 minutes watching them! 
And now I'm done! But I love goats, if you didn't know.


----------



## lyndym (Apr 17, 2013)

Morgan, you should definitely get goats! From your pictures and what you say, you definitely have the room! My cousins who live in Washington (state) have goats. I think I mentioned that before on maybe your blog. My childhood best friend who moved to Texas also had a couple of goats for awhile when they first moved! I've definitely fed baby goats before, and you're right, it is too cute! I've tried to milk them before too, and thaaat is way difficult. I could not get a single drop out! I wish you had gotten a video of the goats running out to pasture! I squee-ed a little bit thinking about all the little baby ones running along at the back of the pack. I wonder what Ellie would think of goats. I wonder what goats would think of her! Pretty sure that's not a good mix. Does Ellie just hang out with the cats you have?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Does that just make you want a duck or what?! LOL! 
AWWW your buns are so precious! I love when she has her legs crossed!!!! 

I am reminded now of the song "I Love" by Tom T. Hall, google it or youtube it, Its a sweet song 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrtS5cPTAMM[/ame]
here is the video...ok they made this video really funny lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 18, 2013)

I loved the goat/sheep video. All of my goats only screamed like that when they got their ears tagged, tattooed, nuts cut, in one case he wee-wee cut (WITHOUT ANESTHETIC!!!! OUCHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and I am sure when they died too. I love goats. They are so similar to dogs I wish I could keep one in my house lol.
And here is another video that your goat video reminded me of, ENJOY!!!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V031uXu6Uso[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 18, 2013)

Goats are so funny and we have lots of them over here...I think the baby ones are just too cute. Lots up where my friend lives and boy are they noisy sometimes. I can hear them from miles away.


----------



## lyndym (Apr 19, 2013)

Lisa - That's so cute they followed you around! And neat of your parents to let you have them for a little while, I feel like ducks would be like chickens and be sort of messy.  Yeah we have been long distance awhile.. It is getting to us a little, so I'm glad summer "vacation" is just around the corner. Things are perfect when we're together, though. Your "mushy rant" was so cute! Hahaha. I didn't mean we'd rather sometimes hang out with friends or something, more like we're the kind of couple that still goes and hangs out with friends, either together or, obviously, apart when we're apart. I have a couple friends that don't even go out when the significant other is invited too, and it sucks when you lose a friend to that. 

Katie - YOUR GOAT VIDEO. Hahahahaha. Youtube is amazing, what would we do without it?? I wonder if animals know when they are being silly.

Chris - Are they wild goats? Yeah, goats are pretty loud, I remember from being at my cousin's house. I'm thinking you live in more of a city area, how close are you to the country? 

Doc and Rory are doing pretty well. Actually, last night I was out with them and realized there haven't been any between-the-bars nipping in awhile. Rory's improved a lot with her attitude towards Doc. She used to go insane every time he was out, and even more insane when he neared her cage - ears back, batting paws and nipping, occasionally grunting. Now she still does rush up to him, but I'm not even sure she puts her ears back, it more looks like she's thinking of putting them back and then realizes it's Doc and they go back to normal. He nibbles her nose a bit, and she is close to putting her head down. No fur has been pulled in awhile, either. I miiight try a small pen in the kitchen date tonight. Maaaybe. My roommate will be out, so there will be no interruption.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, ducks are messy like chickens. Probably even more so if you don't have a pond and you have to put a pool out for them. They poop in the water and poop everywhere, just like chickens. I would love ducks, but if I were ever to get a waterfowl I would get sebastopol geese. Google them. They're so pretty. 
They're my favorite. But I have a pond, so they would be fine. Minus the snapping turtle. haha. 

I'm glad the buns are doing better with each other! Or should I say Rory is doing better with Doc. Such a silly girl. It sounds to me like shes taking steps in the right direction of being approving.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm glad the bonding seems to be getting better. Hopefully if you date them tonight they will do okay. I'll be watching for more updates and I'll keep my fingers crossed for success!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 19, 2013)

You're right. What would we do without YouTube? Lol. After I posted that I spent an hour watching videos of music mixed in with goats, like so..."...we got each other and that's a lot for love...Baaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!...we're halfway there! BAaAaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!....livin on a prayer! Take my hand and we'll make it I swear!..BAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! livin on a prayerrr!!!!!!!"
Yep, I watched a whole compilation. It was hilarious!


----------



## PaGal (Apr 19, 2013)

I want goats! I have been thinking about it since we moved but can only imagine what the hubby would say. He likes animals and loves ours but he still thinks I'm crazy. I want a fainting goat but then I know it wouldn't actually be fun for that reason because I would feel bad making them faint just for my amusement so I wouldn't. 

When I was young there was a house that I would walk by that had a single goat outside chained up. I don't know what kind he was just that he was big. I would stop and go in this yard and I have no idea who the people were but I would pet there goat every time I went by. I would be there for up to 20 minutes until one day out of the blue he charged me and hit me in the ribs. I never stopped again. Darn did that hurt!

The place down the road from us raises goats and they must have at least 50 out there in the field, some pigs, guinea fowl, chickens, the rabbits running loose. I like seeing the goats but never get to really watch them. I always wind up with traffic when I go by so can't just stop and really look at them. I stopped once to tell them their goats got out and were on the road but no one was home and I was keeping my eye on the roo and his chickens that were on the porch.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 19, 2013)

I love fainting goats. I like to run up on them and make them faint. haha. Its so funny to see. My dog used to act like a fainting goat when he was getting a bath. My husband said that we could possibly get a fainting goat because he would like to see it faint! haha. I want pygmy goats though, because they're smaller. I got rammed by a goat when I was a kid, holy crap it does hurt! haha. I think they get hormonal and get jerky! But it does hurt. I've been kicked too and bitten by a goat, not great but ahhh...what haven't I been bitten or kicked by?! haha. But I still love them and would have goats in a heart beat, just two of them would be good!


----------



## lyndym (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay, clearly I have to go Youtube fainting goats now!!

Morgan, I really want you to get pygmy goats. Luke's parents live in an area where people have huge 1 acre + properties, and some use the property for animals like horses or goats. Or ALPACAS, hahaha. I think alpacas are just silly. But some have pygmy goats, and his stepmom really wants some pygmy goats! His dad gets oddly silent when she brings them up, not sure he wants them..

PaGal - You got rammed by a goat?? That sounds really terrifying. I'm sure it did hurt, did you bruise? That's really weird that those people just kept him on a chain in their yard for no apparent reason, I guess he was pretty angry about that and took it out on you!

Finally, a lazy Saturday. This past week was crazy, I didn't get home before 9 or 10 every night! I had an extremely stressful performance on Wednesday, and it was the most anxious I've been in a concert in the longest time. It was our contemporary music ensemble, and the parts were SOO difficult for everyone. We had maybe three weeks to put it together! We have more time for other ensembles like orchestra, but for some reason the contemporary ensemble is always a scramble. Anyway, in one movement of the piece, I had to change my whole set up several times. Long story short, there were lots of ridiculously high notes, so I had to use different equipment on my instrument to get up there, then I'd have to change back so I'd be in tune on low notes. All the high notes came out, so I was really happy, but man there was one moment I thought I might pass out! It really sucks that nerves sometimes cause shortness of breath, and I have to use lots of breath!  On a funny note, this movement was called "Hoedown, Mad Cow" and included an electronic "moooooo" near the end. Apparently the director spent $200 on the mooing machine? I'm in our opera production as well, which I usually enjoy, but this opera is by a 20th century composer and it's just not very exciting to play. It sounds alright, and I'm sure it'd be fine to watch, but the music is just so boring! I wish we were playing Mozart. Lots of people bag on Mozart, but I really enjoy playing Mozart operas. Plus, most of them are comic operas, so it's more fun all around. The one we're playing now is really serious.

I ended up not dating the buns last night. There was a little instance of a nip from Rory. Doc didn't mind, as usual, but I felt it was a bad sign. I know I need to do a date soon, but I'm just wary because of all the past experiences.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 20, 2013)

I will also have to Youtube fainting goats lol. 

Wow, that does sound stressful and a mooing machine, the mind boggles haha. I love Mozart, I like classical music in general, I find it so relaxing. I´m sure you must have to have really good lungs to play a wind instrument and it must be difficult to control your breathing at times. Do you have a video of you playing in an orchestra or ensemble. I´m dying to see and hear you :nod


----------



## PaGal (Apr 20, 2013)

Morgan...pygmy goats would be cool. I have always liked them since they are so cute and small. I could see having fun with them. Seeing the goats faint is really funny!

lyndym...Getting rammed did bruise but it hurt way more than it bruised. I bruised a lot worse when being thrown from a horse once. But I still didn't want to go near the goat again.


----------



## lyndym (Apr 20, 2013)

Chris - I also really enjoy Mozart, but I'd much rather play Mozart than listen to it. I guess that's sort of weird, but the bassoon always has fun, bouncy parts in Mozart! We're extremely busy in Mozart operas, more so than the other wind instruments who will only play in a few numbers out of the whole work. Lots of people might complain about it being so tiring to play as much as the strings, but I think it's a lot of fun. A couple of Halloweens ago, I dressed as "Sexy Mozart." I guess I was parodying how lots of girls use Halloween as an excuse to dress in skimpy "costumes." The "sexy" component to my costume was just fishnet stockings, hahaha. I have a picture I can post.. I realize this is the first time I am posting a picture of myself, and I think it's appropriate that it is a photo of me in my Mozart costume.





I do have a couple of videos up of me playing, but they are a little dated and I sound muuuch better now! I have a recording of my master's recital, I should see if I can post the audio somewhere. I actually haven't even listened to the CD yet! And it's been a little over a year since that performance, hahaha.

PaGal - Getting thrown from a horse also sounds pretty painful. I guess different from being openly attacked by a goat though. Do you ride a lot? I have a cousin who used to compete in horse riding shows! I also used to read the Saddle Club, hahaha, did anyone ever read that series??


----------



## whitelop (Apr 20, 2013)

Your Sexy Mozart is awesome! You looked great! 

I used to read the saddle club books! Because I rode horses for like 15 years. It does hurt to fall off a horse, I had my finger broken by a horse once, I got mushed into a wall and my finger caught my weight hitting the wall. I also did some serious tendon damage getting clothes lined by a horse when I was like 10, my ankle was never the same. Then I hurt it again when I got thrown because my horse spooked on a hard packed causeway on a pond. 
Then I got clothes lined when I was like 15 by a peach tree. I was in a full gallop and caught a low lying branch in the middle of my chest. I flew straight off the back of my horse, was knocked out for a few seconds and knocked the wind out of myself. My house came back to me and licked my face, then helped me up. The scariest part of that whole thing, was I was alone. Just me and my horse and I don't know if they really know what "go get help" means. BUT they will find their way home from anywhere, they have great homing skills. haha. 
As good of a rider as I was and as much as I love animals, apparently I have terrible luck. haha. There were other things too, but I'm not going to bombard you guys with my horror stories of riding horses. LOL 

I thought really hard about getting alpacas. My husband was sort of on board, he would go back and forth. hahaha. But I talked to a guy about getting them and then realized wtf am I going to do with 3 alpacas? haha. So I didn't get them. I totally should have though, they're so friendly and cute. I think goats will be the next thing though.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 20, 2013)

That is a great costume and you look great in it....I just love watching orchestras playing. I love watching the Proms from the BBC each year, I would so love to go to it one year. 

I used to ride as well. Never got thrown from a horse but got stood on a few times and that hurts. 

I watched the fainting goats...that is so weird and funny at the same time.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Man, speaking of being hurt by animals. I been kicked by a foal, and you may think, "well it's just a baby horse that can't hurt", tell that to my thigh! It hurt! I understand that she was just playing but gee whiz!!!! And being bit by a horse hurts, especially on your breast! Goats have those crazy sharp back teeth that feel like you grinded your finger up  and being stepped on by a horse sucks if you have on flip flops lol. I learned my lesson. But yes I absolutely love goats. If I was to get a goat for a pet I would get a Nigerian dwarf goat lol they're adorable


----------



## lyndym (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks guys, Sexy Mozart was one of my more excellent costume ideas! Though, this past year, I was ERMAHGERD GERSBERMPS, you know, the crazy looking girl from the meme.. Hahaha, I applied for a public library card just to rent Goosebumps books! 

Morgan - All of your horse injuries sound so intense! I've never even broken a bone before! Do you ever ride any more? Would your son want to? I've only been on a horse a handful of times on guided tours and whatever. I also rode a mule once when Luke and I went on a ziplining tour in Puerto Vallarta! About alpacas, can't people use their hair for something? Like making sweaters? You could have them around because they're cute and just make the occasional hat. 

Chris - What is the Proms? It sounds really fancy. I like getting dressed up for events on occasion. People here don't really dress for symphony concerts anymore, sometimes I go to the LA Phil and see people in jeans! 

Katie - Sounds like you have a lot of crazy animal experience too! A horse kicked you in the boob?? My injuries-by-animals experience doesn't go much beyond rabbits, though once a huge rabbit at the shelter clawed my neck and it looked sort of like a werewolf had gotten to me. Did you have horses and goats growing up?

Nothing too exciting to report. Doc is molting, which is always a fun time for me and my vacuum. Though, "Santa" brought us the best pet hair vacuum! It's called the Pet Hair Eraser or something, I think it's by Bissel. It is the best. It's just a hand vac, but it even has no problem with hay! I actually use it around my room too, even though I look sort of ridiculous dragging a small hand vac over an entire room. I have pretty long hair, so it's always gross/fascinating to see how much of MY hair gets sucked off the carpet! 

Been super busy at school, our opera is in full swing. It was written shortly after WWII. It's about nuns in a convent who eventually get taken away and executed in a camp. Really depressing. The ending is intense, the execution scene is supposed to be them getting shot, I guess, but in the music it's meant to sound like a guillotine - someone in percussion bangs this huge wooden thing onto the ground and someone else does something maybe like dragging metal over a cymbal, but it's all very loud and intense. I wish I could see what was happening on stage, but we're all down in the pit. It's very tiring to play in opera, it's about three hours long and requires a different type of concentration than a normal concert, but I like it.

School's almost over, but I have an audition at the end of May in Florida that I'm preparing for. I also have to find a new place and move around the same time! I was all mopey on the phone with Luke last night and being dramatic and saying we probably won't see each other until June. Long distance sucks.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Lyndy, the Last night of the Proms is I thought quite well known. It´s a series of concerts which take place in the Royal Albert Hall every year with a real mixture of musical tastes. The Last night is really about British music and very rousing, I love it and would love to be there at least once. I´ve put a link here to the final song, always makes me feel really patriotic and weepy and where everybody joins in. Loads of flag waving but flags from all over the world. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tLL1Gk4gww[/ame] . there are loads of videos on youtube. But they had a fantastic tribute to musicals last year or the year before and I loved that too. 

it must be really awful playing all that music but not actually seeing the show, I bet you´re exhausted at the end with all that concentration. 

Your vac sounds wonderful, I use mine sometimes but I had a real problem with clogging it with hay so I try to collect most of it up first and then finish off. One of these days, I´ll get a heavy duty vac which can cope with it.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Lyndy, I was just looking through this and thought of you when I saw the lady with the bassoon. I love James Bond films and thin this is the first time I´ve seen the theme played live, it just sounds so good and I love seeing all the individuals getting together to make a great noise haha. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmACT1oFwsc[/ame]


----------



## whitelop (Apr 27, 2013)

No I don't ride anymore, I haven't in a few years. I would love to, but I need to get a horse first! haha. I would love to teach my son how to ride, its such a great experience. Having a horse is like having a rabbit, you're not sure how you ended up with such a creature but you know that you can't spend your life without one. 
Yes, you use alpaca fiber for hats and sweaters and blankets and bears. Its stronger and warmer than sheep wool and its WAY more expensive! Plus, I've heard that alpaca poop is like GOLD, its that good for fertilizer.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 28, 2013)

lyndym...I love your costume. Halloween is my favorite holiday and I am all about making your own and doing something different. I always made mine growing up, I did it with my kids and now I do it with the girls.

I haven't rode for years. I took lessons as a kid, part of the time only one armed as I had a cat on the other. I slammed a door on my finger and took part of it off. I rode several times as an adult but something bad always happened like a horse being stung and taking off through the woods with me on it. 

I have a spot bot that a friend gave to me and I love it. It's a small shampooer. My dog has a goofy stomach so vomits at least once a month. We rush him outside when we see signs he's getting ready to but too often he doesn't get outside so I have to shampoo the carpet real quick.

Long distance is tough but hang in there and it will help to make the relationship stronger.


----------



## lyndym (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, I will respond to everyone's posts soon, but I just had to pop on for a second and say.. tonight I dropped my phone into a storm drain. I can't believe that happened. I am not irresponsible with my things, expensive items or otherwise, and always keep things in good condition, so it's even more frustrating when something stupid like this happens. It just fell out of my lap as I was getting out of my friend's car. We just got back to campus after a rehearsal that's kind of a drive away, and it was late and I was hungry and tired after performing all day and then rehearsing tonight. The good thing is I've been putting off an upgrade, and if I hadn't been so lazy about that, a brand new phone would be in the sewers right now. GAH I just don't have time to deal with this right now, what with the end of the semester and my current housing search. 

Anyway, why I came on real quick with this fascinating update is mostly because I'm just upset that if I can't somehow get someone to open up a manhole and go under a busy street for me, all the pictures on that phone are lost. I've had that phone for a year and a half or so, and I was mostly thinking of all my rabbit photos. Especially photos of Dora. Thinking back, the last videos and photos I ever took of her are on there. Now I'm getting all stupid and emotional over it. I can't believe I was dumb enough not to back up everything.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 30, 2013)

OH NO! Lyndy, thats so terrible! I'm so sorry that it happened. I wouldn't necessarily be lost without my phone, but have thousands of pictures on it of my son when he was a baby baby, Foo, all of it. I would be lost if something happened! I need to put them on my computer just in case. 

I'm so sorry that it happened. It is ridiculous that someone wouldn't get down there and get your phone for you! How rude!


----------



## lyndym (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I do have loads of pictures from my actual camera, of course, and some of the better ones from my phone got uploaded to Facebook, so that's good. And I'm really good about backing up my computer, and I never wipe my camera's card clean until the latest photos are on my external hard drive as well. For some reason, I just never took the same precautions with my phone. I don't care about the phone at all - like I said, I'm overdue for an upgrade, and it's always been a really buggy phone that I've hated the entire time. It was also missing two out of the four buttons it had, and the charger just broke so I either had to hook it to my computer or my car charger. (WHY DID I NOT BACK IT UP EVERY NIGHT IT WAS CHARGING FROM MY LAPTOP?????)

So many pictures and a few videos on there were from my last few weeks with Dora, which is why I'm really upset. I couldn't go to sleep last night, and woke up before my alarm this morning! One video in particular I took, and it ended up being one of those situations where you think the rabbit is going to do something really cute/interesting, but they end up just kind of sitting or hopping around like normal. This video was from one of the days I think I came home from school early to have D&D out because I was worried about Dora's tummy. Nothing happened in the video, maybe she came up to me and periscoped or something, but I remember that back-of-the-mind feeling where I felt I shouldn't delete it because she wouldn't be around much longer. So I kept it, and now it's gone. I also took a lot of really beautiful black and white photos of her around that same time. I uploaded one, but there were several on there.

I have a running joke with one of my friends that certain things would only happen to me. Something about my clumsiness/situational awkwardness/occasional bad luck. But seriously, this would totally happen to me! I was just explaining it to Luke (in an email, bah) - the ground wasn't wet, there was barely any slant down into the drain, but the phone fell onto the ground out of my lap when I got out of the car and somehow had just the right amount of inertia to slide under this grate. It was one of those grates in the curb, and it was actually one with holes in it, not a slatted one. So it slid RIGHT UNDER IT of course, and the space between the grate and the ground was maybe the exact height of the phone. OF COURSE.

I emailed campus security to find out who I should contact about it, but the automated reply said they generally respond in 72 hours. I found some storm drain club and emailed them too. (Not really a storm drain club, it sounded more official than that.) But really, I'm sure water rushes under there all the time and as soon as the morning sprinklers are done, it's probably gone.


----------



## lyndym (Apr 30, 2013)

GUYS. I AM SO STUPID. I DID BACK UP THE PHOTOS/VIDEOS!!!! I think I did it right after Dora passed. AHHHHHHH. I am over the moon. Not quite, because I am still phoneless, which makes things difficult when I am typically out at school/rehearsals all day. But the exact video I was mourning the loss of, and the really gorgeous photos of Dora, are all here on my computer!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 30, 2013)

I do things like that too sometimes! I think I didn't do something but I really did. And when I find out I'm like yay! 

Anyway, that's great that you did upload them! I can't wait to see them, Dora is adorable!


----------



## whitelop (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to be honest, I got a little teary when you said you had all the photos and videos! haha. I don't know if its the lack of real food or knowing the loss of a rabbit, but I'm really really really happy that you have everything! I'm sure you took a huge sigh of relief. 
I really hate when stuff like that keeps you up at night, like with my green fridge that I just had to get rid of. Saturday night as I was trying to go to sleep, this huge wave of guilt came over me because I got rid of it too soon, like I could have saved it. Its a refrigerator. I still feel really guilty about it, like every time I look at this horrible monstrosity of a fridge, it seems like such an impostor in my kitchen. My kitchen feels foreign now. 
Wow. All that about a fridge, how ridiculous am I? LOL 

Anyway, I'm so glad you have everything saved!


----------



## lyndym (Apr 30, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit - I usually have such a great memory and KNOW when I've done something. This time I completely forgot! I must have backed up the photos right after she passed away and it was too hectic a time to remember that I did it. Such a relief. There are other pictures on there of Aurora and everything, but I really don't mind losing them in comparison to losing the ones of Dora. Sounds kind of mean to Rory, I guess, but she'll be around for thousands of future pictures.

Morgan - Oh, I definitely cried when I found them, hahaha. I'm really, really, really happy too! I also don't think your thing with the fridge is weird at all, sometimes you just get attached to things. The VW dealership recently sent me an email saying my particular year/model Jetta is running low in their inventory, so they could get me a good deal on selling it to them and buying a newer model. No way! My car is still my first car, I've had it for about seven years and paid for it myself! I am basically driving it until the very end. You should cover your new fridge with pictures of your old fridge, hahaha.

Someone actually responded to one of my emails about my lost phone this morning. I wasn't expecting such a quick response, let alone a response at all! The irony is he gave me a phone number to contact him at.. Hahaha. Anyway, it might be a huge hassle, so I don't know if I'll call? I found the pictures I wanted, even if more are on there, I'm more than happy with what was saved.


----------



## lyndym (May 2, 2013)

Okay, now I can respond to everyone properly now that the phone pictures/phone issue has been resolved and I'm no longer freaking out! Got an iPhone 4S, my first iPhone! I'm loving it so far. I just got a plain black case for it so it's not naked while I search for a good (and cute) case for it, any suggestions? Though, the dramatic week continues, and last night my swab got stuck in my bassoon! I can't get it out myself, so I've called the repair guy and am sitting at home waiting to hear back. I don't know what I'll do if I can't get it taken care of today or early tomorrow, I have a gig rehearsal tomorrow evening. I guess I could borrow a school instrument, but every bassoon is different, and we make our reeds according to our instrument!

Chris - The Proms look like such a fun event! Is it expensive and/or difficult to get in? I love all the ladies in the orchestra in their gowns. I have a few gowns that I've worn to play in solo recitals, it's so much fun to get dressed up! It's funny that you included the James Bond video, I really enjoy movie sound tracks. It would be awesome to play for one, but it's a really tough gig to get. My teacher from undergrad does a lot of film work - he was in Forrest Gump and the Pixar films from the past several years.

Morgan - Do you have room for a horse? I assume they're expensive, to purchase and of course care for! It sounds like with your new garden you've got going, some alpaca poo would be great, hahaha. I'm sure you could also sell the fiber online? I sort of just want you to get an alpaca, hahaha. 

Lisa - Here is my ERMAHGERD costume! GAH for some reason it's tiny. I think you can click it? No idea what happened..





This is the best full-length photo of the costume. I'm with the rest of one of my woodwind quintets, and we were celebrating Halloween in style with $3 margaritas! It was a really fun night. We just performed this piece on Monday where each movement is about a different animal, and everyone has to wear animal masks and has speaking parts over the music. I'll post a picture when I upload from my camera, we used face paint instead of masks and looked great! Anyway, that is another example of a strange modern piece! Modern music for me is sort of hit or miss, and I usually enjoy playing it more than listening to it. It definitely depends, though, because not all modern music is atonal and off-the-wall. Lots of earlier modern pieces are crazy-weird, just YouTube Schoenberg or Berg or Webern. That was during a sort of crazy stage for music, things have definitely calmed down. Some composers still experiment with strange things, but some stick to more listener-friendly genres, too. 

No, not moving to Florida! Honestly, with this audition, I just hope to get to the second round. Auditions usually have a few rounds to weed people out, then finals determine the winner. My first professional audition, I did not advance, so I hope to this time. My current roommate is moving in with her boyfriend, so I am trying to find a 3BR rental house with two other friends. A house will be nice, that way I can practice at home! 

PaGal - My mom used to make all my costumes, too! I was princess Jasmine once, it was awesome. I hope I can become more crafty so I can one day make costumes for my future kids. Usually for my own costumes now, I just find a mish-mash assortment of things to become the costume. Though, I made a great dragon tail and wings to be Smaug at the midnight showing of The Hobbit!

Nothing too new to report rabbit-wise. They are becoming a lot better during separate play time. I am now allowed to sit on the couch and supervise instead of sitting on the floor by the caged bun and making sure no nipping happened! Rory seems a lot more relaxed, and I catch them sitting close in their cages more and more often. I am tempted to try a small pen date tomorrow, though I am a little concerned about my upcoming move. Should I wait to try establishing their bond until after we move? Though, I don't move for another month or so, and I'm not sure I want to wait that long to try again.


----------



## whitelop (May 2, 2013)

That costume is funny! I couldn't even tell you the last time I dressed up. haha You always seem to have good costumes! 

And yes, I have 5 acres and could definitely have a horse. But see my problem is, well not really MY problem but my husbands problem is he doesn't like when I get animals because I can't stop. I want to get ALL the farm animals, like goats and a horse and some cows and a sheep or too and alpacas and maybe a camel and possibly some turkeys and maybe some sebbie geese and then some more chickens and more goats. Thats how it works in my head and I don't see a problem with it, but my husband does. haha. So its his problem. 

All your music stuff sounds so interesting, I played the clarinet for like 6 months and never had a knack for it. So I think its pretty cool that you play the bassoon. I always want to put too many O's in the word bassoon. I just want to keep pressing the o. haha. 

Sorry this has been so weird, my brain is really foggy from not enough and lots of weird food today. I just really want a pudding and a taco.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 2, 2013)

Great photo, scary faces haha.The proms is a great event and the last night sells out in hours but there are loads of other concerts and performances and I´d love to go one year. I put the James Bond on there cos it sounded so good and I´d never seen a live orchestra play it. I love the ladies in their long dresses and the dapper men and I just love watching each person´s concentration and the way that it all comes together , would love to be a part of something like that. 

I also watch the New Year´s concert from Vienna. I just love the music and also love the conductor leading the orchestra and the audience participation...it must be fantastic to be there. 

Morgan, I think we should rename you Dr Doolittle lol.


----------



## lyndym (May 3, 2013)

Morgan - Thanks! I really love dressing up and have fun with creative costumes. A couple of times in college, a group of girlfriends and I dressed up as the Village People. I was the biker. It was excellent. Another good costume I had was for a Halloween orchestra concert my senior year of college. I was Bassoon Hero! I had a cape and everything. I got to use that photo for my senior recital poster.  Sounds like you want to get a straight up zoo going at your place! I guess I can understand where your husband's coming from - once you get one thing, why not get another? and another and another.. hahaha. A camel would probably be a bit much, but lots of the other animals you listed are actually useful! I totally laughed when you said you wanted to add extra O's to bassoon. My senior year roommate who is now one of my best friends always said "baaaahh-ssoooooon" to me in this funny voice, so that's what I thought of. Every time I type words with ss's and then an o, like lesson, I sometimes accidentally add O's. Bassoon lessoon, ahahahaha.

Chris - Music is great in Vienna! One of our bassoon teachers at school studied in Vienna for a long time. Sometimes she lets some German slip in class and says she's unsure of the English word, but she totally was born in the US and has lived here most of her life. She is funny. Vienna was one of the many places Luke and I visited on our Europe trip, and there is so much music history! We were just taking a walk through a neighborhood one day and happened to walk by a building that had a plaque on it that said Beethoven lived in that building for a short while! 

Lisa - I was thinking the move might help.. well, move things along, too.  I might try a date this weekend. Would you recommend giving separate play time to each beforehand, or diving right in? I was thinking I'd give each separate play time, then feed veggies to each in their cages and have them eat together, then try a short date.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 3, 2013)

I literally just sat here at work, it's slow, and just read through your WHOLE blog... all 19 pages, oh my gosh, haha. And I loved it! and the story! I am so anxious here.. rooting for your two beautiful buns! 

I wanna just write some things, it may end up being a huge post, but I wanted to make sure I got what I wanted to comment on from the beginning.. I feel like we're friends NOW! haha.

I am soo sooo sorry to hear about the loss of Dora, and when you said you lost your phones I was NEAR tears for you, but so ecstatic to hear that you did after all back them up! thank goodness. I can't even imagine how you felt losing her to begin with.. but I am glad you can focus on the happy memories and I think you're very strong for that.

I am glad you took your time before you got Doc a new girl.. for both of your sakes. [: You picking Aurora up and her foster mom crying literally made me tear up. It brought tears to my eyes.. I foster kitties and I know that although it's a rewarding experience, and that it's exciting to see them go to their new homes & start their new forever journeys with new people, that it's really hard sometimes to let go and to watch them leave. Do you talk to her foster mom? & send pics or anything? I have a foster fam. who adopted two kittens from me that we chat back & forth on FB... and I have even visited once. :| With her offer though, I didn't ask.. that may be pushing it on my part. LOL.

Aurora is GORGEOUS and what a beautiful couple they will make! 

I have 2 buns (we also have a blog, it's called "The Adventures of Tucker" If you're interested) Tucker is my bun I've had for a few months now, and GusGus is my new guy, Tucker actually still gnaws at his cage when Gus comes out (they aren't bonded yet.. haven't started, just got them neutered last week) I honestly just think he wants to play, though and Gus doesn't mind at all. They are very good to one another. I just wish the poop-marking will stop from Tucker.

The dryer idea seemed to work wonders with your two, I'm dying here because I know how stressed I'd be if I had them in a small carrier that was hard to access.

I kept saying to myself that I wanted to skip ahead and see how it was going now, but I noticed not too much has happened except more progress in them slowly accepting one another. It's great you're not rushing it and you're taking your time! Great job!

On post 100 with your pics, Doc in his litter pain sleeping... my GOSH! He looks BIGGGG. I love it! Funny that you even typed "Little guy" in his description of the picture.

I might get some backlash from saying this, but I've never been a huge fan of all white bunnies, but seriously your Doc has got me hooked.. maybe it's because of his want/need to be bun-loved, but seriously he has me melting over here.

I can't wait to hear about your actual bun-date  Please keep us informed. A good idea is recording it so the bun experts here can help with advice.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 3, 2013)

Glad to hear Doc has another fan....I love white buns and Doc is such a sweetheart, I call him my Snowy´s big brother haha. 

Lyndy, you´ve done one more thing than me cos I´ve never been to Vienna. We sent my mom and dad there to celebrate their 40th wedding anniversary as dad was always going on about it as he was stationed there just after the second world war. they had a great time and love all the architecture and the music and said it was so clean as well lol.

Hope Doc and Rory are being good to each other.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 3, 2013)

I recommend an otterbox!!!! They're life savers! I have this one
http://m.otterbox.com/on/demandware...O_color=H3&start=6&cgid=apple-iphone-4s-cases
The Xtra green one. I love these. But they have girly ones and other colors other than Camo lol


----------



## lyndym (May 4, 2013)

Tucker and GusGus' mom - Thanks so much for reading! I signed on just now and was like WHOA, 12 new likes on posts??  Thank you so much for your lovely words on Dora. It's been just about five months since she passed now, and I'll randomly have a few days where I'm thinking of her and missing her a lot, but otherwise, like you said, the happy memories keep me smiling! I think I will feel so much better once Doc and Rory are bonded. I actually haven't had that much contact with Rory's foster mom! She called me awhile back to ask how bonding was going and said she'd follow up in a week or so, but she never did. I had told her I'd send pictures along, but she was supposed to send me some things first and never did, so I don't have her email address!  Yes, Doc isn't quite the "little guy" any more, but I still call him Little Guy sometimes, hahaha. He was so tiny when we got him, smaller than Dora who only grew to three pounds, so sometimes he's still really small in my mind's eye even though he's a whopping eight pounds. :laughsmiley: If Doc's starting to get you to like white buns, I'm sure Chris's Snowy will help seal the deal for you! I will definitely check out your blog when I have a moment, I'm sure we can compare notes on our bonding processes! 

Chris - You should go to Vienna! It is really great, and was one of our favorite stops on our trip. We saw an opera there for eight Euros or something. We had to stand (opera is lonnngg) but we were literally standing at a straight shot to the stage and probably had a better view than some people who were seated!

Katie - I was considering Otterbox, but I'm really not hard on my phone. (Insert comment here about storm drain incident, hahaha.) I went for an Incipio case. I talked with a few people, and the general consensus was as long as the case comes up and over all the corners and prevent the screen from coming into direct contact with something, it's well protected. Otterboxes are so bulky, and the iPhone is so thin! Also, the Otterbox I reeeally wanted wasn't covered on Amazon Prime.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 4, 2013)

I have been trying to read Chris' blog, but it's so hard, because I like to actually read the whole entire blog so I can get to know them, and she has like soooo many pages!! haha.. nobody really reads my blog, and that's okay with me.. I'm really just writing things for myself to remember things, etc... but it's nice to have followers & people that can give me advice. I technically wasn't starting their bonding process as of yet, they were just neutered last friday.... BUT I have some news for everyone; I gotta do an update on my blog... shortly.  

I can't wait to see Doc & Aurora to be bonded, too! Any new news with that?


----------



## lyndym (May 7, 2013)

I will definitely start on your blog once I have the time! It is so hard to catch up, and I have to be careful not to start following too many.  I just try and stick with those who are active on my blog as well, that way I know everyone and their buns a bit better.

So, everyone, I've been feeling a little down about my Doc and Rory situation lately. I actually sent Michelle a PM after seeing her posts awhile back about seriously considering giving up Hippo, but sometimes I just can't shake this nagging feeling that Rory isn't right for us. I mean, I know they haven't had an up-close-and-personal date in a long while, but I feel they just aren't ready for it. And they've been in their "new" set up now for at least a month. It seemed like it was getting better, but the past few days Rory has just been all up in Doc's face again. She grunted at him right off the bat tonight for the first time in awhile. It's just getting so exhausting, like Michelle said. I mean, I come home after a long day, usually, and I would really like to unwind, but it's rabbit time and I have to sit right in the middle of things and try not to let nips happen. And then I have to make sure the second rabbit gets time so I'm making sure I'm not up too late and they both get equal time. It's a lot easier with two buns who get along and I'm allowed to sit on the couch and just let them do their thing. It's really starting to get to me, and I'm not having fun during rabbit time right now - I'm getting annoyed with Rory for losing her s---- and biting and batting at the bars and causing a general ruckus, I'm getting bothered by Doc doing the same on the ex-pen when he's out, which he didn't do as much with Dora.. The whole two litter box thing is getting really old, and I feel so bad when Doc has to go into the small cage at night because he is so huge in it. I would really love to get an NIC cage going when I move, but I obviously don't want to construct TWO, so the bonding would have to be over with. Also, my mom will need to watch the buns when I go to Florida for my audition in a couple of weeks, and I'm sure she'll watch them separately even though she "refused" to do it, but I feel bad aaand I have to lug two sets of everything now when I bring them over. I just don't know what else to do. Doc used to just kind of turn away and ignore Rory's aggression, but now sometimes he'll nip back. It's been three months, I thought this would be over with by now.

This also makes me miss Dora a lot. I mean, I spent my time waiting to be ready to get another bun, then I got her when I felt it was time and started to feel better about losing Dora. Now with it just having been a long, rough experience so far, I miss Dora more in the sad way rather than the happy memory way, and I can't help but compare Rory to her when Rory's being a complete B and wishing Dora was just here instead.

I keep telling myself I'll feel better once I start the face-to-face dating again, but I really don't see an opportunity for that arising any time soon. Gah. 

Sorry for the rant. If anyone can think of something I haven't already tried, I'm all ears!

In other life news, we have juries tomorrow. Your jury is basically your final for your instrument to show what you've done over the semester. Sometimes you play a solo piece, sometimes you play orchestral excerpts/audition material. Since I'm taking that audition, my teacher and the other bassoon teacher decided to have me prepare my whole list, then they emailed me last night the exact list of things they want to hear from me tomorrow. Out of 26 things on the audition list, I am to play 6 tomorrow! They picked stuff I am more ready to play though, so that's good. Afterward, we're all going out as a studio with both teachers for drinks and maybe a bite. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Monday!


----------



## whitelop (May 7, 2013)

Awww Lyndy, I'm sorry that you're going through this with the rabbits! I don't know what I would do in that situation. To be honest, I would probably just stick it out and have two separate rabbits and be pissed about it the whole time and cuss at them until they bonded with each other. 

I totally understand what you mean when you say that Rory does stuff to make you miss Dora. Ellie makes me miss Foo A LOT. She is so bad and destructive and snarky and aggressive. Foo was so sweet and calm and peaceful. She lived almost 3 years being unspayed and never chewed through half the stuff that Ellie has chewed through. Foo got 2 cell chargers and thats it. Ellie has tried to take down two of my major appliances. Sometimes I look at her and wonder what the hell I'm doing with such a destructive bad rabbit and I wonder where my peaceful good bunny went. Its so sad. And sometimes I think that I lost the wrong one and that I resent Ellie for NOT being Foo. Its not fair to Ellie, but I can't help it sometimes. So I totally understand what you're saying. That actually just made me really upset writing it out, because I haven't really shared the ugly side of having her instead of Foo. 

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope you can figure it out. I hope they'll just bond with each other. I don't understand rabbit behavior and why they act the way they do, but hopefully it will work out. 
Did Michelle say anything back to you? I'm actually kind of worried about her and the decision she made, I know it was really hard for her too.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 7, 2013)

I totally understand you Lyndy and having two unbounded bunnies who are nippy with each other is really difficult and finding time to give enough time to both is even more difficult. Bonding is not as simple as it sounds and there is never any guarantee that it will work for every bunny, some are just not meant to be together. I think you have to decide whether you can keep the two if you need to keep the separate for a good while to come as that may be the situation for a while if you don´t have time to dedicate to bonding them and if it doesn´t work out. Only you can decide that and we´ll support you and be there for whatever that decision is. 

It must be difficult to lose a beloved bunny and they do say we shouldn´t compare but it is hard not to. 

I was also wondering what Michelle had decided, I´m sure she´s really busy with the dealership and will post when she´s ready.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 7, 2013)

I really don't have anything to say, as far as experience or advice on this situation goes, but I feel so bad for you.. & I am so unsure of how I would handle this situation if this was the case with Tucker & GusGus... and I am so hoping that it won't be the case. :\ I feel horrible that you have to go through this; it's so strange considering how well your bunny dates went prior to adopting. I also think of my last bunny a lot, but not really necessarily because of my boys now, but just in general. It's hard losing a bunny or any animal, and it's not something I'd wish on anyone. :\ I really hope things change with your two, or you can have an ease of heart with whatever decision you decide to make. I know before it was VERY hard for me to split my time with the two, but now that I have a pen set up, I don't feel as bad... they both can roam around their side of the room just fine now.  Good luck either way, we are all on your side here.


----------



## lyndym (May 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, glad to know everyone is rooting for us! Maybe I was just being emotional about it and they had a rough couple of days, but I do feel better now. I guess I do feel negatively about the bonding at some points, but have been able to bounce back each time so far, so I suppose I will keep on going! 

I have not heard back from Michelle. I can only assume that she is busy and it is quite possible she did decide to give Hippo back and doesn't feel like coming on RO at the moment. I hope she is doing okay. I hope Lisa is doing okay too, haven't heard from her in awhile either! 

Anyway, it has been going better. I took a couple of videos to share with you guys so you can see how Doc and Rory are with each other on a good day. I don't know if much can be told from them, but please let me know if you have any thoughts on their behaviour/body language!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB9MLG5QJBw[/ame]

Last night, Rory out to play and visiting Doc in the cage.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLHFqaKKfVQ[/ame]

This morning, Doc out to play and visiting Rory in the cage.

All I can say is.. LOOK AT POOR DOC LOOKING FOR LOVE. I feel so bad for my little buddy! After Rory hopped away and I stopped taking video, he sat there and had me pet him and was chattering away.

So I'm going to Florida soon. I will be going to my parents' house on Wednesday evening, rabbits in tow, where we will stay for a few days while I join my high school orchestra for an alumni concert, then I fly out on Sunday morning until the following Thursday. I am not excited to pack the rabbits up and drive. It is only an hour drive, probably less since I'll be going at night, but I'll need to pack up BOTH cages AND the pen and their supplies. Not to mention I'll be stressing along with them since I have no idea what I'd do if they fought in the carrier. Is this a good idea? I don't know what to do if it's not a good idea, since I don't trust my roommate to watch them for that long and need my mom to care for them. I'm thinking it'll be okay - the hour+ long drive from the shelter they were fine, the first stressing in the car in the same carrier went fine, and the stressing in the carrier on the dryer went fine. It was just the time I thought they could graduate to stressing in the carrier in the noisy bathroom with the fan going where they fought in there. I wonder what I should do upon arriving at my parents'.. This might be a good experience for the buns - I could just set up a pen date right when we get there after being in the car. Rory has never been to my parents' house. Doc has, but there are plenty of places he's never been in the house. Thoughts?

Oh and I totally forgot about this, but thought it was funny. Yesterday, between the time I went to practice on campus and came back, Rory hadn't pooped at all. I came home and was asking her why she hadn't pooped and everything and was mildly concerned, but decided it hadn't even been 12 hours, so not to be too worried. I went to get ready to meet my friend for dinner, and about 20 minutes later, I came back and she had left two HUUUGE piles of perfect poops. Just like she was waiting for me to get home to leave me little presents in person.


----------



## JBun (May 11, 2013)

Her licking the cage bars after you were petting her, is basically a thank you in bunny language, and a way they 'groom' you back, if they can't reach you to lick you in return, or as a way to groom, but not groom you in return. They will lick something near them, but not you, because they aren't quite to the point yet where they want to groom you in return.

Their body language near each other, wasn't bad. They seemed pretty content with you petting them, even with the other rabbit near. If they didn't like each other at all, they wouldn't calm down like that. So that part was good. Maybe taking them to your parents will help, since it's a new area. Definitely try some bonding dates there. Maybe you'll have better success with it.

I'm not sure if putting them both in the same carrier for the trip, will be a problem or not. A fight wouldn't be good, but there's no way to know.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 12, 2013)

I agree with Jenny and they did seem really comfortable near to each other. I just love Doc and can´t wait until Rory gives in, I am so rooting for them. They do look so lovely side by side, they are such handsome bunnies. 

It might be a good idea to try a few dates at your parents as neither will have been there before. And as for the carrier, it´s hard to tell but you´ll just have to follow your instincts, it´s not a really long drive for them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 12, 2013)

Yes, they did seem pretty comfortable sitting next to each other. I'm rooting for them too, they really do look awesome together. And I can't wait until Rory gives in.

Hmm, I agree with Chris. Maybe you should try some dates at your parents house since its unfamiliar territory. About the carrier, like Chris said, just follow your instincts. Its not a very long drive.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 12, 2013)

I hate to think badly or anything; but maybe you should use two seperate carriers just incase? Is that possible? I think some neutral dates at your parents would be nice and hopefully *crosses fingers* will work out wonderfully!! Up to you though, obviously if they drive in the same carrier it's more of a 'stress-bonding' experience.. so good luck with whatever you decide, and pleeeease let us know!


----------



## whitelop (May 12, 2013)

I can't believe I just got around to watching the videos! I don't really have anything to add about their behaviors though. Other than they're SO pretty! Both of them!


----------



## lyndym (May 13, 2013)

Okay, glad the general consensus is that they are pretty comfortable together! I guess that's what I thought too, otherwise I wouldn't have put something negative up because it'd be disappointing, but it's great to hear it from other people.  And I read the buns all your lovely compliments, they are blushing. 

I'm still torn about the carrier. My parents were worried about that tonight when I went up for Mother's Day dinner (sans buns). They're mostly worried about a fight because I'll be on the freeway without an easy way to pull over immediately and stop them. Also my mom was like, "I don't want Doc to get hurt!" I laughed because obviously Rory could get hurt as well, but she just knows how Doc is a huge softy and feels bad he's getting picked on.  Anyway, I could get a box for one, probably Ro, and have them separate if I wanted to. I would really like to have it as a stressing experience and then immediately have them in fresh territory, I think it'd be good for them. We'll see. 

Can I just say.. I AM NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO LUGGING EVERY RABBIT THING I OWN TO ORANGE COUNTY. Collapse both cages, fold up the pen, put it all in the trunk.. Gah, rabbits, get along already.

I hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day, and Happy Mother's Day to us all for our children and our rabbits! I just joined my parents, my grandma, and my aunt and uncle for dinner in Orange County.


----------



## whitelop (May 13, 2013)

I couldn't imagine lugging all the rabbit stuff around. Pens and cages and hay and feed and ugh. No thanks! 
I'm not sure about the carrier in the car. I would be totally worried about it but I'm a serious worrier. You sound pretty confident. Is it a bigger carrier or a smaller one? Whatever you think though, will be the right thing since you know them and they're yours! LOL 
How far is your parents house from your house? 

I'm sure they'll be fine! Maybe the stress of the car trip and the new place will help them to be closer to comfort each other. We can only hope. Maybe they'll just be magically bonded to each other at the end of the trip! haha. Lets all keep our fingers crossed for the magic.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 13, 2013)

Lyndy, don´t envy you having to take everything but I've done that before. 

As for the journey, you have to go with what you think is best, if you are travelling alone then obviously it is difficult if a scuffle breaks out. Then again as Morgan says, it may be an instant bonding tool and when you get back from your visit, they´ll be two cuddly buns. Don´t I wish I had a crystal ball :spintongue


----------



## PaGal (May 13, 2013)

I don't know if this is possible but is there anywhere on your trip when you are nearer to your parents that is not the highway? I was just thinking if you have some time still to drive to get to your parents once you are off the highway then maybe you could leave home with one in the carrier and one in the box and later when you are near stop somewhere and place the other in the carrier for the remainder of the trip if you would be able to pull over for the last of the trip if a fight would break out.

Although if that's possible I do wonder if 1. it could cause a fight over territory if one bun has rode in the carrier by itself and then you put the other in even if it isn't for long that one is in there alone and 2. I would be very careful when putting the second one in the carrier to make sure it could not get out of the car if somehow it got loose while you were moving it from the box to the carrier.


----------



## lyndym (May 14, 2013)

Morgan - My parents are about an hour away, sometimes I can make it in just under an hour with no traffic. I'm anticipating no traffic since I'll be leaving around 8PM or so. Probably closer to 9 since I have to load all the rabbits' crap, sheesh. Their carrier is a sort of small one, it fits them together perfectly. It's the same one pictured when I was stressing them in the laundry room awhile back, and it's the kind you'd probably get to put one cat in. Some people say it's small for two buns, but I feel like they don't slide around together while in the car, which is probably safer for them. 

Chris - Yes, it is really hard to deal with everything! I used to leave the smaller cage in my trunk so it'd be one less thing to load for D&D, but now that I'm dealing with D&A and all their drama.. hahaha. I wish you had a crystal ball, too! Or instead of that, a magic wand to just wave at my buns and have them get along already.

PaGal - I feel really bad not knowing your name! Unless you'd prefer not to disclose. Anyway, I totally had a really similar idea to what you suggested - driving them up separately and then putting them together upon arrival and going around the block a couple of times or something. I'm getting three pairs of shoes and a purse delivered today, so I should have plenty of spare boxes! (I'm really excited for some new stuff, hahaha.) I could try and find a second box to be something fresh to put them both into.

As a general update, Rory's behavior has really improved lately. She hasn't lunged at Doc at all the past couple of days. (This would only happen when he was out and coming over to see her.) I am a little worried, because it seems that with this positive change on her part, Doc has for some reason become a little more nippy! I guess it's a little more of a checking her out sort of nip, but not something I really want to see from him.


----------



## lyndym (May 16, 2013)

Updating from my phone really fast, so I'll keep it short. The buns and I are safely at my parents'! I decided to go with separate transport, so Rory got a box. I was really mad, the first box I prepared for her was a bit to small once I put her in, so I hurriedly made holes in another and found a stray bit of cardboard as a top. I put her on the passenger seat with Doc in the carrier at the foot of the seat and used a box of tomato soup to keep the top on her box, hahaha. Anyway, right when I arrived, I unloaded and set up allll their things, crammed Doc in the box with Rory, and went around the block a few times. Then we sat in the ex pen in the kitchen for almost half an hour. No grooming, just cuddling, and no violence! I might try a no stressing date tomorrow.

In other news, my housing plans completely fell through today. I am beyond PO-ed. I have the worst luck with housing. I will regale you with tales of the past once I get on my laptop tomorrow, but man. I do not need this with my audition coming up, my lease ends right when I come back.


----------



## whitelop (May 16, 2013)

Just take a deep breath and focus on your audition! All that stuff always works out someway somehow. 

I'm glad there was no violence when they got into the kitchen! Thats exciting!  Hopefully their date goes well today!


----------



## lyndym (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Morgan.  Actually, yesterday morning, everything fell back into place! Astonishing hahaha. I'm still on my phone, but really must tell one of my strangest housing situations later. 

Sorry I haven't been as present on everyone else's blogs! Spending most of my time preparing for Florida. Thankfully not over-practicing, just trying to relax. Though last night I woke up at 2:30AM and didn't get back to sleep til around 5! Must be the nerves coming on.

Yesterday I had a rehearsal at my high school. Every three years they have an alumni concert were past students join the orchestra. It's really fun, I've done three since graduating. It was the conductor of this group that first started me on bassoon, and he's really great and inspirational. He loves seeing all of us come back too! Anyway, the group is actually pretty good since it's an arts high school, so that makes it an even better experience. Two of my friends from my year are also playing, so it's nice to see them.

Had another date last night - spent 10 minutes on the dryer then about half an hour in the ex pen. No one really made a move, but Rory was really snuggling her head way down underneath Doc's head and sometimes his whole body, hahaha. I ended it when she sort of nipped his back. It was a light nip, and I think she was just trying to get him to pay attention to her as groom her, hahaha. I have more laundry going (oh the simple joy of bringing home laundry to do for free) so I might let them in the pen in the laundry room when the dryer goes.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like you´re having a good time and it´s sometimes good to go back and especially if he was one of those people that inspired you to play. 

Sounds good with those two, hope that being somewhere else brings them closer together.


----------



## lyndym (May 18, 2013)

Another quick phone update - Took them in the laundry room next to the running dryer. No grooming, but I can tell Rory is really not a fan, she keeps breathing really rapidly and hiding her face under Doc. Decided to graduate from stressing since I don't want to overdo it for her, so today we just sat in a small pen in the kitchen for maybe a minute or two. Nothing really happened, but it looked like Rory wanted to nip at one point.. Gah.

Might not make it back on in awhile, flying out early tomorrow morning! Everyone send good vibes on Monday.


----------



## lyndym (May 24, 2013)

The buns and I are safely back in LA! My mom said they behaved well, and she was especially impressed at Rory's cleanliness - Rory's a good little "vacuum" and is great at getting most of the stray hay bits that get everywhere.  She/I didn't feel comfortable with her dating them, so they didn't get any more face-to-face time while I was gone, but after our (separated) drive last night, I took them both into my bathroom for a little bit. Maybe five minutes tops. I brought them both in in a box and took them both out. They sat next to each other, I petted them, nothing huge happened. Once they started to grow more curious about their surroundings, I ended it. That's usually the point where Rory gets uncomfortable and picks a fight, when she sees Doc looking around, so I didn't want to go there just yet. I'll try again later today, no stressing first. 

My concert with the high school and trip to Florida went well. It was so much fun playing with my high school. Like I said before, I got into bassoon there, so that school and the orchestra director are the reason I am doing what I am today. He also seemed happy with how my playing has improved, so that's always nice to hear. As far as Florida goes, I did not win the audition. I am not surprised or super disappointed - It's all a learning process, like you can be as prepared as ever for these things, but you have to be used to taking them. I felt prepared for everything, especially for what was asked on the first round, but was only disappointed that nerves got in the way and hindered my playing a little bit. In general over the past few years especially I have gotten waaay better at dealing with performance anxiety, but every audition situation seems just a little different than what happens in other high-stress performances. I guess I just have to get used to it! The most difficult thing is you spend maybe two months preparing the 20-30 things on their list, you're asked for 5-6 of them on the first round, and they very well might tell you thanks but no thanks. I am glad I went, it was a good experience, and a couple of difficult things in particular I prepared got to an entirely different level than they were at before, so it only gets better from here!

My friend and I spent a day and a half or so extra just exploring. We drove from Naples to Miami and spent a day there. It was about a two hour drive, and it was so pretty! Just a highway, but not like the nasty freeways in LA surrounded by industrial crap and blanketed in smog. Lots of greenery, blue skies, and really amazing clouds. We got to lay on the beach in Miami, and I swam in the Atlantic for the first time! It was really weirding me out - beaches over here have the sun traveling west and setting into the ocean, but the ocean is in the east in Miami and a lot of people were sunbathing in the opposite direction than I'm used to and it was so weird! :laughsmiley:

Glad to be home, though it's on to the next thing, which is finding a place to live! The place we all really liked and applied for was snatched up just before we got our apps in, so now it's back to square one.. Housing is such a pain. I do need to be out by the end of the month, so time really is of the essence. Worst come to worst, I stick my stuff in storage and move back home, but that's a hassle because I have a few gigs lined up and don't want to spend hours driving between my parents' and LA. Also that would basically be moving twice, which would suck! But we'll see what happens.

Oh! Also, this is really disgusting, but has never happened to me before and now I find it kind of funny. On my flight back yesterday, THE WOMAN NEXT TO ME PUKED. She seemed a little uncomfortable during the last half hour, during our descent. Maybe ten minutes to landing, she started looking in the pocket in front of her. I was thinking, "Oh god. Oh no. No, maybe she's just making sure she didn't leave anything in there.. yeah.." But then she looked in there a couple more times. Then she asked me if my pocket had a bag. IT DIDN'T. Then she asked the guy next to her. THANK GOODNESS HE HAD ONE, she took it and barfed immediately. It was disgusting and awkward. And we were at the back of the plane, so we had to wait forever to get off, and she puked a lottt.


----------



## whitelop (May 24, 2013)

OH NO! I could not handle someone throwing up next to me. Nope. Even though I'm a parent, I don't deal well with vomit. I will throw up after they do and then its an on going thing. Its because of this girl I was once friends with, she ruined me on puking. We had all be drinking quite a bit, she got really sick. I was upstairs in the loft of the condo and she was in a downstairs bathroom throwing up. It was so loud and echo-y. Then in between dry heaves, she was like "CAN SOMEONE HOLD MY HAIR?!" I laughed at that, because it was a ridiculous request, but other than that it was terrible! 

I'm sorry you didn't get the audition. But I think you're totally awesome and brave for going up and playing in front of people like that! I don't know if I could ever do that! I get the shaky voice and the sweating body and the rapid heart beat that you can see through my rib cage, so I'm pretty sure I couldn't do anything like that! 

I've never been that far south in Florida. I do like Florida though. We had a house in the pan-handle, so the gulf of Mexico. The water was crystal clear and beautiful. I'm not sure what its like in Miami. But I'm sure it was much different than LA, with no smog and open roads! Gotta love a nice open road! My husbands grandmother, being the total Yankee that she is, moved to Naples, Florida when she was around 60. She traded in her snow boots and winter coats for white pants and shoes, and the never ending golf-type Polo collared shirt. Florida isn't the south, its just the north with humidity. hahaha. 
I'm glad you had fun though!


----------



## lyndym (May 24, 2013)

I also really hate puking. I can handle it if it's someone I know. It's still way disgusting, but if a friend is puking, I'll help them out. But with this lady I was just like, "..." Plus we were in the middle of landing. I kept looking out the window across the aisle going "please please please land now land now land now" hahahaha. The girl in the next row gave me a plastic bag and napkins to give to the lady, so I kind of patted her and was like, "I have another bag and napkins when you're ready." She took the napkins eventually, and then put her original bag into the larger one I was holding AND I HELD HER PUKE for maybe a minute. I was so glad I didn't eat anything all day. But then I got home and was not hungry for a good while, and I had been traveling for like ten hours on an empty stomach, haha. I refuse to buy plane food. It also really upsets me that they no longer give a meal unless you're on a twelve hour flight or something. Also laaame to pay to check ONE BAG. My bassoon is basically my carry-on, plus we make our reeds and have all these knives and other dangerous things to take around all the time, so I always have to check.

Hahaha, CAN SOMEONE HOLD MY HAIR? I like how you hid upstairs. For a second I thought you had typed that the girl puked ON you, oh gross. Thankfully this lady was the type who had her hair all sprayed so it basically held itself back. 

You can see your heartbeat through your ribcage when you're really nervous?? I didn't even know that was possible! I used to get shaky voice when having to do public speaking sorts of things in high school. I remember one time we had to write persuasive speeches and they had to be about ten minutes long. I was so nervous. One girl told the teacher she was really nervous about it, and the teacher let her do it privately for the teacher and other faculty or something. I was so mad about that, such BS. The rest of us did it. I used to be a lot worse when performing too - sweaty and shaky hands, my air control would shake, rapid heart beat. I've calmed down a lot, thank goodness, but now I mostly get this annoying voice in my head. "Oh look here comes that part you keep screwing up and practice every day - AHH YOU DID IT AHHH - WAIT STOP GETTING EXCITED.. oh no now that messed up because you got excited about that other thing, and you never mess that second part up aaaahhhhhh why did you screw that up???" Yeah it gets crazy in there.  The voice started a little during the first piece I played, but I shut it up pretty much after that. It helps that these auditions are completely screened. Someone will lead you in and announce your number, and they stay off to the side or behind you while you play. If you have a question, you motion for them to come over and ask them to ask for you very quietly. The panel is behind a curtain or in this case these wooden portable walls. It is usually like this for the first two rounds, then the screen typically comes down in finals so they can interact with you a little and sometimes even play with you.

This was only my second time in Florida. The first time I just did the whole Disneyworld thing, no beaches. I heard the beaches were really pretty in Naples, but we did want to check out Miami. The water was a lot clearer, warmer, and less choppy than here, but the sand was basically the same color, haha. I like how your grandmother in law did the stereotypical old person thing and moved down to Florida, hahaha. Everyone always jokes about it, but sounds like she actually did it and even committed to the fashion! Hahaha.


----------



## whitelop (May 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, all old people from the north wind up in Florida. She lives in a community full of old yankees, hahaha. Its so funny. Plus all her friends from Pittsburgh spend New Years until May in Florida anyway and then go back to Pittsburgh when it gets hot in May. They're crazy. 

No you can't really see my heart beating in my chest, when I get nervous I always think of a cartoon character when their hearts beat out of their chests like that. Thats how hard my heart beats, it makes me think you can actually SEE it. haha. 

No, she didn't puke on me, thank god! Thats a deal breaker. Her boyfriend was down there and I assume that he held her hair. She had really long hair and it wasn't tied back, it actually did make it to the toilet and thats why she asked if someone could hold it. I learned that the next day. I always tell my husband if he ever feels like hes going to be sick, he should definitely go away because if I ever get puked on by an adult, someone is getting punched in the face and then left. haha. Seriously, I have threatened separation over vomit and I will leave. hahahha. I have zero patience for uncontrollable puking. 
I also had a friend throw up down the side of my car, I asked if he wanted me to stop, he said no. Then threw up all down the side. That was awkward to explain to my mom the next day, then he paid like $30 to have my whole car detailed; thats a good friend! haha. Last puke story, I swear...I also threw up on my friends car once. LOL Too many puke stories. I could probably fill pages of a blog with JUST puke stories. hahaha. 
And now I'm done! Its after 5 and my husband is home...ITS WINEDAY!


----------



## lyndym (May 25, 2013)

Okay now that you mention it, I don't know why I thought you could actually see your heart beat through your chest, hahaha. I'll just blame the fact that it's hard to tell conversational subtleties over the internet! 

Luke once puked on our friend's car, just like your friend did! Well, Luke puked out the window, I don't know if your friend got it inside or out, hahaha. One of my classiest stories is from when my childhood best friend and I went to a TGI Friday's with her older brother. This was the first time we hung out both at drinking age, since she lives in Texas, so things escalated quickly. I told them I would wait outside while they finished up the bill, and I just threw up on the ground right outside the entrance! Thank goodness it was like 2AM and no one saw. We went back the following day because it was basically the only place to go out near where we were staying (family vacation to spring training, couldn't go far) and the bartender was like, "oh hey guys, you're back! Did you see anyone throwing up outside last night? There was a bunch of puke out there." We were just like, "nope, we saw that on our way out, no idea." Hahahaha. My friend went back to spring training the following year, apparently the stain is still on the ground.. OKAY sorry that's really nasty, hahaha.

Man, so you've all been seeing my moving/housing situation go back and forth. First my friend and I were scrambling to find a third roommate so we could rent a house to make music making easy. We finally found a third and got searching. Then the original roommate's job plans in LA fell through, and he questioned whether or not he should move to LA. He decided to go all in and do it anyway. We found a perfect place for us, did the whole application thing, and while I was on my way to Florida, we got the email saying someone else had gotten it. My friend found another place for us, and last night we went to go see it. Also a great place, great price, and we could start moving in whenever. This morning, our third roommate completely bailed on us. I was beyond pissed. He said he's been considering it for awhile and his new job is more stressful than anticipated, so he'd rather stay at home with his parents for awhile. Thanks for letting us know at the very last minute, buddy. Both my friend and myself have to be out of our places the 31st. I will probably end up moving back to my parents' while continuing the housing search and having to commute to LA 3-4 times a week for gigs and teaching. Such a waste of time and money. Not to mention all my things that will have to go into storage. I am beyond stressed out right now.

It's okay, everything will turn out and I will later look back and laugh. Well maybe not laugh, nothing about this situation is particularly funny. The last several times I have moved have been extremely stressful and complicated, but the time before this one was actually really funny. So I moved into this rent-a-room type of situation in someone's house. This was right after Luke and I moved out of our place, and I only did a rent-a-room because my friend who was going to be my roommate bailed at the last minute. (I seem to attract really amazing, trustworthy, and committed people!) Anyway, this house was amazing. They had it decorated really eclectically and awesomely with just a mishmash of.. everything! The guy was in construction, so he had done tons of his own renovations on the place. There was a beautiful view of downtown LA, they loved it when I played bassoon at home, D&D were not an issue. It became clear to me first that they were rather dirty.. dishes always piling up, trash bags sitting around, bug issues not being addressed. When I first moved in, I had tons of ants in my room. They told me to use this Chinese ant chalk around the walls. Ants don't cross it, but because it is POISON and is also technically illegal in the US. So poor D&D had to be ex-penned for playtime, and I was worried about this chalk stuff in general. They didn't believe in exterminators. I tried to spray around the outside of my room, but there were no visible ant trails, so they were coming in from the walls. The other renter, a girl a few years older than me, told me she once found a BLACK WIDOW in her room. !!! Once I found what I thought was a cockroach, but upon looking closer, it was just this weird huge thing crawling across my room. I bathed it in poison and left it there for a few minutes while I freaked out. IT STARTED DRAGGING ITSELF ACROSS THE FLOOR. Another time the bathroom the other girl and I used clogged up.. she had a party one night and I guess the guests were too much for it. They didn't call a plumber. Toilet water came up in the shower and tub. We were not allowed to flush any toilet in the house, we had to go find a restaurant or something for #2. They were cheap, wanted to fix it themselves. Also, the guy had three kids from a previous marriage, which I didn't know when I moved in. They came every weekend and were loud and behaved incredibly poorly. The oldest was maybe 11 and the youngest maybe 5, and all of them would run around calling each other d-bags and sh** faces peeing on trees in the yard and asking me if I was related to this really Japanese lady dressed up as a geisha on a magazine cover. (They would not leave that one alone. They thought I HAD to be related to her.) Anyway, I kept telling myself, it's just a year, it's just a year. (Back then I didn't know I'd stay in school for two more years.) One day I came home late and was making a sandwich in the kitchen. The guy comes in and is like, "Oh hey Lyndy, good thing you weren't here all day!" I was like, "why?" Thinking maybe the toilet exploded again or something. He said, "Well, you know, we just had some people over here shooting a porn. Crazy stuff man, crazy stuff, whew! The stuff you'll do for extra cash!" Then he left the room, and I'm thinking to myself, "Well.. where can I sit to eat my sandwich..?" Within two weeks or so, I found a new roommate, found my current apartment, packed myself up in one night, and told them the next morning that I was ouutttt.

So yeah. Stuff like that is funny. Right now I just feel like poop, but.. eh.


----------



## whitelop (May 25, 2013)

"Where can I sit to eat my sandwich..." I'm still laughing about that one! I feel like I would be like putting my ham on my bread and he would walk in and be like "oh yeah, porn...extra money...crazy stuff..." doesn't specify a place of porn taping. I would have put my ham down and backed away slowly, because is the ham safe? What happened to that bread? Is my mayo REALLY mayo? Is that counter safe? What about that chair, that chair looks suspicious. 
See this is why I could never go to LA, I would be scared to death that everywhere I was there was once a porn filmed there. 

Were you related to that Japanese lady on the magazine cover?! hahaha. Just kidding! What racist little kids! Like, you're of Asian descent so you MUST be related to or know everyone from the entire continent of Asia. You know, and all black people know each other too. LOL 

Thats super classy about the TGI Friday's. I will never be able to look at one the same way again! haha. Oh I have plenty of classy throw up stories that involve me. I think the best thing was though, and its not a puke story...its a poop story that doesn't involve me, I was just there. A large group of people and a keg were at a lake house. The water wasn't on so we were filling the back of the toilet with lake water to flush it. As we got further into that keg, we didn't want to fill it anymore. One guy decided he had to go #2 REALLY bad. He comes running out of the house with the TP streaming behind him and hops up onto this dock railing. It wasn't part of the house, it was like an over look for the lake. He goes potty over the side of the railing. We laugh and take pictures, whatever. The next morning, we get up and this other guy goes over to this railing to brush his teeth and look at the glorious lake/sunrise. We're sitting there, not thinking about whats directly below this kid...until he screams. He was like "what is that? Is that what I think it is? OMG I was standing over it brushing my teeth! Dude, its like you birthed a baby!" hahaha. 
Best morning of my life. 
Oh and now, I'm really done with gross stories. Promise. I had really eventful teenage years and really stupid friends. So I have stories to go on for days! LOL Sorry.

Anyway, I hope you get your housing situation figured out! Thats what I was trying to say in all that up there. Really.


----------



## lyndym (May 25, 2013)

Omg your poop story. Amazing. It is actually lucky the guy made it outside and didn't drunkenly poop somewhere in the house or something, or on the porch, hahaha. If it was a girl who pooped, the guy brushing his teeth would not have thought it was as awesome!! Hahaha.

And yeah, after I started telling people what happened with the porn situation, everyone would crack jokes about my room being involved, D&D being scarred for life, etc. I never thought about my sandwich!!! I'm sure the contents of the fridge were safe. When I was moving out and told the lady I just wasn't cool with the porn, she was like, "oh I totally understand, but just for your peace of mind, it was very classy. The ladies didn't even take all their clothes off." What! Who cares, porn is porn, especially if it's on my couch!! Gah.

Anyway, thanks for the laughs! I feel a little better. I baked raspberry lemon bars tonight instead of starting to pack. Now I have to start packing. Hahaha. Putting off the inevitable.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 26, 2013)

OMG, I´ve missed quite a bit and had a real good laugh at all this. 

Lyndy, sorry it didn´t happen for you but, as you say, we have to look at the positive in every experience and keep that with us. It´s all good life experience for us. 

I´ve had quite a bit of people puking while travelling in my times. I used to do a coach tour in Andalucía when I was a travel rep and many a time, we had to dive for bags and make sudden stops for people who were not feeling well. I´ve had to clear up more than once as well, that is not a great experience. But my funniest story about puking is when I picked up my friend and her work colleagues from near Gibraltar. They have their office Christmas party every year down that way and I take them down and pick them up so they can all drink. They year before last one of them was quite drunk but seemed OK. We´d been driving about 15 minutes and I could tell he wasn´t well but luckily, I´d stuffed a few plastic bags in the car just in case. He was barfing quite badly in several bags and we made a stop in the petrol station to get him air and to throw the bags away. I only found out this year that one of the bags he puked into had a present that his boss had given him and the next day, he made his wife drive him all the way back down to the petrol station to see if the bag was still there and it was with the shirt that she´d given him inside it...I was laughing so much thinking that...yuk, yes covered in puke. The other funny story was one of my clients who barfed out of a car window and threw up their false teeth as well. 

Hope you can find a new place. I hate moving house, it is so stressful especially if you have animals as well. My friend´s daughter has just moved for the 5th time in three and a half years...she must be mad, I haven´t moved that many times in 30 years. Take your time and find the right place. Bit naughty of your room mate doing that, makes things even harder for you. 

That poop story is so gross, I was cringeing. 

Good to hear Doc and Rory are doing well


----------



## lyndym (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, sorry for the unannounced hiatus. I was putting off updates because things really picked up for Rory and Doc over the summer, and I wanted to eventually come back on and announce their bond, but unfortunately that still hasn't happened. This whole thing has been a long roller coaster of great progress mixed discouraging set backs, and right now is one of the negative times.  

At the beginning of the summer, as you all know, I moved to a new place. I was feeling like it would be a positive step for Rory and Doc to enter a brand new environment together, and as the summer went on, I could tell it did definitely help. First I noticed so many positive changes in Rory. Previously, she had been super jumpy at even the smallest things and always displayed open hostility towards Doc. About a month or so after moving, she was almost completely different! So much calmer, she frightens less easily, and even lets me hold her for extended periods of time, just like I hold Doc! She's like a new bun! I think my new roommate really helps; he didn't seem particularly thrilled about the buns at first, and yeah, before you get to know them, they just seem like messy little furballs, but he really loves them now and finds them fascinating! He really put in time getting to know them, which I think made Rory feel way more comfortable. 

During this time, I didn't put them together at all. I really wanted to establish my new place carefully territory-wise for them. Late June to early July, my roommate and I went on a camping trip with our friends. (I must post photos from this later, it was so much fun! This group of friends goes every summer, and it's always a great adventure.) Anyway, the buns stayed at the shelter where we got Rory, and it was actually her foster mom that got to take care of them for a lot of the time! She worked with them and got them to a different level of pen dating, so for the couple weeks after I got home, I was able to sit with the buns in our ex-pen a couple times a day. We started with 20 minutes or so, and eventually got to over an hour! Grooming from Doc first, then Rory a few days later. After a couple weeks, we graduated to the bathroom, letting the dates go for 90 minutes or so. My butt did notttt thank me after sitting on tile for that long, hahaha. Things got a little interesting - in the beginning, Rory was not at all happy about seeing Doc explore. She would charge, nip, and growl if he didn't stay put while she explored. A couple of dates later, and they traded mind sets. After a few more times, they seemed to not mind the other's movements much at all. So we moved downstairs into the living area, where I set up their ex-pen by the couch, out of view from the cages. For several nights I would watch a movie while they hung out in the pen without me, for 2-3 hours. Small spats, but no big deal, usually just nipping I could stop from just yelling and clapping my hands. Things were going pretty well, so I decided to introduce a brand new litter box so they could stay out longer. Doc would not like Rory trying to get in with him. No fighting, but he'd nip and she'd hop out. Thankfully it didn't deter her much, she'd just get in once he was done. I decided to introduce a new hidey cardboard box after more dates had passed. Terrible idea. Doc was not having Rory near that thing AT ALL. I removed all items to try them on an empty pen again, but they just started getting more and more nippy until full on fighting was breaking out, and I put them on dating hiatus. We'd been easing back into it for the past couple weeks - instead of 2-3 hours all at once, I'd have them out a few times a day in an empty pen for 45 minutes or so at a time. I visited Luke this weekend, and my roommate was home to watch the buns. He sent updates every day, and it sounded like they were doing really well. He said they were just cuddling and grooming all the time, and Doc would occasionally mount Rory and she didn't mind at all. Then one night, a huge fight broke out, they pulled fur and everything.  I let them cool off my first night back, then decided they could try hanging out while I cleaned their boxes this morning. As soon as they were both in the pen, they lunged for each other.  They can do so well together, I don't know why there are all these steps backward all the time. I feel really discouraged, and at this point, I can't give Rory back, but it is such a hassle to keep them separately. I am welcoming any and all advice! I really don't know what to do.

To make this post less depressing, I'll add some pictures. Look at how sweet they can be, what is their problem?? Hahaha. But really buns, get it together.






Their first date after I got home from camping.





Hanging out in my bathroom.





Sharing pellets for the first time! For a few weeks, they were able to have breakfast pellets and dinner salads together every day. 





My little buddy turned 3 in August! A guesstimated birthday, but he's fine as long as he gets a fancy salad. Dora shared the guesstimated birthday and also would have been around 3. :hearts





Look at how chill they are! Where did these sweet buns go??


----------



## Azerane (Sep 17, 2013)

They do seem like such sweethearts, but do not be discouraged, if anyone knows about tough bonding it's Troller, finally managed to get his Flemmies bonded after much of one step forward, two steps back process.

Since they obviously show evidence of wanting to bond, I'm sure you'll work it out


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 17, 2013)

Lyndy, I was wondering about you and Doc and Dora and good to see you back. I was thinking about you last week when I was watching Last Night of the Proms on TV and Nigel Kennedy played there, he is absolutely fabulous and so talented it´s unbelievable. He was just the best I´ve seen, you´d have loved it. He is such a character as well.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv3MoFaRak0[/ame]

Yes, bunnies are just so annoying at times. Yóu think you´ve got it all sussed out and they suddenly start niggling and nipping and start again. I had quite a bit of trouble with two of the boys when I left them at Christmas and changed their living area as I thought it would be better and it turned out to be the worst thing I could do. They started fighting, I had to separate them, separate time out and this went on for around 7 months. They´ve finally sorted themselves out after I extended their time out area with the balcony and although they still chase and nip a bit, they are fine now and spend loads of time cuddling and grooming. So what can I say, it took patience, time out for both where they didn´t spend time together for weeks and quite a bit of time supervising and separating and shouting. Perservere, stop them all out fighting but I allowed some nipping. 

Michael (Conan and Xena) is our expert now after his experience bonding his two. Much the same as yours so have a look at his blog as he documentated nearly all the dates they had so you can see the ups and downs. 

They look lovely together and they show real signs of wanting that but are just finding it hard to compromise in some things. Had missed seeing them and I do love a white bunny, Dora is gorgeous too. 

How are you doing with your music ??


----------



## lyndym (Sep 25, 2013)

Guys. I don't know what to do. I know Chris and some others saw my post seeking bonding help, but just for the sake of this blog, I'll just say that tonight I tried some of the immersion method. I planned to stay the night in my living room with them and let it all carry over well into tomorrow at least. All I got was about 30 minutes of non-stop fighting, all of it Rory not leaving Doc alone at all. I'd separate them with a Swiffer broom and she'd go right in for him again. Even if he wandered in the opposite direction, she'd seek him out to attack him. My poor little guy is all battered and bruised - he has several wounds on his tummy from hair pulling and quite the nasty bite on his lip. I have never seen a rabbit bleed much before, except for a few of Dora's oddly brittle toenails that were prone to breaking easily, and poor Doc has blood on his little face. It never bled profusely or anything, but as you can imagine, I will get little sleep if any at all before calling our vet at 7AM sharp. It looks even worse because he's so clean and white, and I feel all nauseous and heebie-geebie over it. I did some Google searches and looked around the forums here a bit, and he's not near as bad as some pictures I saw of other buns that didn't end up getting stitches, so I'm telling myself he'll be okay. He's eaten hay and finished his greens and the pellets I gave him as a treat. 

I hate to say it, but I think I need to give up. It's been 7 months, and while there was a period over the summer of really great progress, I can't let this happen again. My poor guy was so scared and making sad little noises and breathing so heavily while I snuggled him after rescuing him from Rory. She, on the other hand, wasn't bothered in the slightest. I just really really really REALLY don't want to keep separate buns indefinitely, but I feel like I can't give Rory back - as much as I might want to throw her out in this moment for hurting Doc, she's sure bonded with me over these past months even if she'll never bond with him.

Anyway, I just thought I would update this thing with my depressing news! Thanks Chris for asking about my music and everything, that all is going well at least. Maybe I'll feel better later to update on myself later.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that the attempt at extended bonding didn't work out at all. I hope Doc is ok though and will recover quickly from his injuries. It's a shame that they won't bond, but better off they be separate than fighting all the time.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 25, 2013)

I do know how you feel Lyndy. When two buns start fighting it´s not a good thing to see. When my two were at they worst, they used to sink teeth into butts and they´d be rolling on the floor in like they were sewn together and I had to separate. Never any blood that I saw but they both had scabs and scars under the fur and I hated how they would go for each other. I took nearly 7 months the last time but I knew they´d been together before and these two little guys couldn´t live without each other so I knew eventually, they´d figure it out. In your case, I can understand why you want to give up especially if poor Doc keeps coming off the worse and he´s actually bloodied and injured. I did say he always reminds me of Snowy and I´d be really upset if my poor Snowy´s little white fur was streaked with red. 

So, whatever you decide, we´ll be with you and you never know, if you do keep them both separately, at some point in the future when the memories of this have faded, you may want to have another go. 

Glad to hear your music is going well, would love to hear more about what you´re doing right now as well.


----------



## lyndym (Sep 25, 2013)

The things I do for my rabbits, you guys. I stayed up fairly late because I was worried about Doc, only to get up early to call the vet right when they opened. (Not a morning person over here!) The only appointment was at 5, which I took, but MAN is traffic going to be completely terrible going both ways. Nothing is worse than LA during rush hour. Anything for my little guy, who is actually doing fine. All habits are still normal, and he's cleaned most of the blood off his face, so I can tell it hasn't bled any more. I'm pretty sure the vet will tell me all is fine and might at the most offer me precautionary antibiotics to ease my mind, but I was going to take him for a regular check up soon anyway. Good thing I happen to have the day off!


Does anyone have much experience with adding a third rabbit to help a bonding situation? I would not do this immediately, just something I've read about in all my research. I really don't see any other option at this point as I have literally tried everything. Chris, I know you said maybe they'll forget this in time and can possibly start with a cleaner slate down the road, but I had quite a long period of no dating time for them in the spring going into the summer. That did help, and we did get to prolonged dates, but there'd always be a little nipping that I'd have to verbally stop, which would escalate slowly over a few days until they got fed up with each other and would try to fight. Anyway, I'd probably go back to the shelter I got Rory from in search of this hypothetical third bun because they know my situation and I would have to go into getting a third bun with the mindset that if it did not 100% help, the third bun must go back. I don't mind whether it's two or three rabbits, so long as they share a living area and I don't have to worry about play times (switching, closely monitoring them all stressed out, etc). This is not an option I'm in love with right now, since it's entirely possible it wouldn't work and I'd end up with two separate rabbits in the end anyway, and a third bun would up my rabbit budget a whole other rabbit's worth of money! Just things to think about..


----------



## lyndym (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, Doc's trip to the vet went well, except for all the traffic I had to battle. Half hour visit door-to-door was almost two and a half hours!! He got shots of both metacam and baytril right away to start antibiotics and pain/swelling treatment, and I took home some oral versions of the same meds to start him on tomorrow for the next several days. Luckily there was no punctures in his lip, but the vet was concerned upon first glance. They also shaved an area on his side and put some topical antibiotic on it, so I can monitor the huge bite he sustained. 

I took a couple pictures of his injuries and will post them far below, so scroll down to the bottom of the post if you don't wish to see anything graphic. It's not as bad as that disclaimer makes it sound, but just in case anyone is squeamish. I don't like looking at pictures like that myself, but seeing a few photos of more serious injuries last night that still didn't require sutures made me feel confident in waiting until today to bring Doc in. Maybe by seeing his injuries as a reference can help one of you someday, though heaven forbid anyone's bun get hurt!
































The bite on his lip. Looks so much better after he groomed the blood off, doesn't look nearly as bad as last night! But as you can see, there's that curved line right through the middle of his patch of whiskers. If you part the fur a bit, you can see the bite. Thankfully there's no puncture and no sutures were needed, though it was a bit swollen earlier.




Wound from bite/fur pull. It might look worse than it is due to the shave job, but still one of the nastier injuries I've seen on either Doc or Rory, or on Dora from when she and Doc were going through bonding. Blood never seeped through his fur, so it wasn't a particularly deep wound, but the fur was damp over that injury site after the fight last night. I don't think from him licking it, I noticed it straight after, maybe from plasma or something? Like when we humans scrape a thin layer of skin and it doesn't bleed, but there's a clear-yellowish liquid that begins to cover the area.

Also, GAH, why is photobucket so dumb and making these kind of tiny?? I know you can click them and make them bigger, but that's a pain. I don't want to deal with it now, it's not like I'm posting lovely glamor shots of the buns, but what gives?





























Anyway, Doc is my little trooper! The vet was surprised when I told him Doc pretty much went straight back to his food soon after the big fight. That's my boy, always thinking with his tummy. It was so cute at the vet - Doc was waiting on the exam table as we talked and stuff, and he kept turning to face me and would stand up on his hind feet and lean up to put his front paws on my chest, like, "Mom, I'm a little nervous and I know you're worried, but I love you and I'm okay!" He's still eating fine tonight, and I just gave him a little cuddle on the couch, but don't want to disturb him much in case he is uncomfortable. I'm still a little mad at Rory, who didn't seem bothered at all that her neighboring bun left the house for an extended time today. I've been missing Dora a lot - she and Doc were such a great couple.


----------



## lyndym (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi guys, it's been awhile.. After speaking with the lady who runs my shelter and considering my options for weeks.. I decided to exchange Rory rather than try to add a third to the mix. I know it was best for her and Doc - I know Doc does better with a friend, while Rory displays behavior that might make her better as a single lady. I know that I would be extremely nervous trying any other bonding tactics with them, and I don't know if I'd ever feel comfortable leaving them alone together even if a third seemed to help. As for myself, I was not happy with two separate buns, and my budget is comfortable with two and might become strained at three. 

So yesterday I bit the bullet and brought Rory in and came home with a new agouti girl. Her name is Roxanne, though I'm thinking of changing it because I'd end up calling her "Roxy," which is close to "Rory." She is very sweet, and when I visited her pen before her date with Doc, she put her head down for pets right away. Apparently she's been in the shelter for a year or so, and this past summer she bonded herself with a boy flemmy by hopping right over into his pen! He passed a couple weeks back, so we thought she might take to Doc quickly. They had a great date at the shelter, and she even groomed him! I cried happy tears for them both. The shelter was celebrating its one year anniversary, so someone was there taking pictures with a nice camera, and they documented the first date quite well for me! She's going to email me the photos, and put them on the website! She also loved Doc's full name (Dr. Hoppenheimer). And thus Doc gets his 15 minutes of fame.  They lady as well as other people visiting the shelter were very understanding of my situation and reassured me that I was doing the right thing, but it was definitely a tearful time when I had to leave little Rory. She seemed to settle in quickly, used her new litter box right away and marked all the toys in the pen. She made sure to give the neighboring rabbits disgruntled charges while they were all curious checking her out, affirming my thoughts that she just wants to be a solo bun! Everyone commented on how healthy she looked, which made me feel like a good bunny mom. Hahaha. 

New Girl is settling in just fine. She gets a little nervous at some things, but nothing like Rory. She has good litter box habits, and she and Doc have had two dates since we got back, one 20 mins and one about 40 mins, and they both went well. She groomed him during our last date, Doc, as usual, continues to be the needy one. 

I just thought I'd give you all an update on everything. I'll try to post more with pictures and everything, but I'm not sure if I'll start anew since Rory isn't in our home anymore or what.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 3, 2013)

Lyndy, sorry things didn´t work out with Rory but if Doc wasn´t happy and things weren´t working out then you did the right thing, I´m sure she´ll be taken on by someone else fairly quickly, she was such a pretty girl.

welcome to your new girl, looks as though she´s settling in and getting on with Doc, can´t wait to see the pics. I hope you do continue to come on here and let us know what´s going on with the buns and with you. 

Hope things are well with you on all fronts and look forward to an update on your Doc and his new Mrs.


----------



## Azerane (Nov 4, 2013)

I sorry to hear that it didn't work out with Rory, I really think you did everything you could and in the end, made a decision that was both best for Doc and Rory, and hopefully Roxanne too if she bonds with Doc. Best of luck with the new pairing, would be lovely to see pics with them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry you had to re-home Rory but it sounds like it was for the best. I'm sure Rory will get adopted quickly since she's a very pretty girl. The new bunny sounds very sweet. By the sounds of it they will bond quickly. I'd love to see some pictures of the pair.


----------



## lyndym (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi guys! Sorry I've been so lazy with updating this thing. It's definitely been a whole roller coaster type of situation, what with having to exchange little Rory, but I'm doing better with the decision.

I settled on a name for my new girl - Beatrix. Like Beatrix Potter, she looks just like Flopsy, Mopsy, Cottontail, and Peter! I call her Trix or Trixy for short. 

UGH I tried to add pictures, but Photobucket is being a turd.

She and Doc are doing pretty well together. They nip occasionally, I don't really know what to make of that, but definitely better than the situation with Rory overall. Generally I see Trix wanting to get groomed by Doc and becoming impatient and resorting to nipping, which eventually upsets him. When he responds, she typically backs off. Sometimes I let this happen in order to allow them to sort it out on their own, but if it looks like it'll continue, I step in. As far as dates go, we usually spend 60-90 minutes at a time in their ex-pen or in my bathroom. Last night we went the longest, in the pen for about two and a half hours. I say "we," but I mean just the buns are in the pen, I finally feel comfortable observing from the couch! I tried introducing a play box the other night in the bathroom, that was a no-go for sure. So they mainly spend time in an empty pen, which seems really boring to me, but they got really territorial over that box. Last night I introduced litter boxes. I decided to put them right next to each other, so they'd be in the same area but could choose to be in separate boxes. After encouragement from me, they snuggled for some time together in one box, but were still prone to a little nipping.

Some of you saw my post about Trixy's hay consumption. She's making me nervous mostly because it was right before last Thanksgiving that Dora started showing symptoms of stasis. I almost feel like I should just take her in to the vet, but I have spent so much on the vet this year already, what with Doc getting beat up by Rory and Rory displaying early signs of head tilt that turned out to be my paranoia and absolutely nothing wrong with her health. On occasion Trixy will stretch out her tummy on the floor much like Dora would to relieve gas and whatnot, but nothing close to how often Dora would.

Life-wise for me, I am so busy! The past couple of months I have been playing so many gigs around town, which is great, but so much driving and so much music in addition to what I should be working on personally! My savings account is a little happier though. I also had a birthday recently, and it was the day of a big concert at school that I played on. I planned to go out with friends following the concert, and my best friend at school, Alex, called Luke to have him surprise me at the restaurant. I thought he was coming to visit the following evening, but he ended up there on my birthday!

Hope all is well with everyone and everybun! Any fun Thanksgiving plans?


----------



## lyndym (Nov 20, 2013)

And of course right after writing that last update, I cleaned the buns' boxes and put in fresh hay, and Trix is sitting in there eating right now.


----------



## JBun (Nov 20, 2013)

Haha, I'm sure you're glad she's proving you wrong 

It sounds like the two of them are making some progress in bonding. It will probably just take a little time for them to sort their relationship out and figure out who's in charge. Hopefully not too long. Have my fingers crossed for those two!

I bet that was a nice birthday surprise. I hope you all had a nice time together.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds like you had a great birthday and a wonderful surprise as well. 

Good to hear little Trixie is now eating her hay, I always worry about mine eating hay but they seem to love the new stuff I´ve bought with extras, a bit more expensive but well worth it. 

Hope you get photobucket sorted, I hate it but can´t wait to see pics of Trixie.


----------

